# Cute small animal picture of the day



## Northerner

It's always nice to start the day with an 'Ahhhh! Bless!' moment - post your pics in this thread 

Here's mine for today:


----------



## KookyCat

Ahh, so cute it's made me want a puppy....must not get a puppy, must not get a puppy...


----------



## zuludog

Happiness is a warm puppy.... must not get a puppy, must not get a puppy


----------



## robert@fm

I still reckon that one of the cutest pictures posted here was the spotted quoll.


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> I still reckon that one of the cutest pictures posted here was the spotted quoll.



You may be right Robert!


----------



## KookyCat

Oh ruddy Norah, must not get a quoll or a puppy, or a kitten.  Please don't anyone post a picture of a kitten, I'm not able to resist a kitten


----------



## Northerner

Never give up on your dreams!


----------



## Northerner

Fancy a Cup-O-Kitten?


----------



## Copepod

Spent last two days minding two harvest mice at a natural history exhibition for a friend. Really cute, beautiful animals, either going at full speed on wheel, climbing, eating, washing paws in water bowl, grooming self or sister, or curled up asleep.

Plus, parkrun at Wimpole involved close passing sheep, cattle and geese. Lambs in field beside overflow parking field. Ginger cat sitting in long grass watching car parking staff.


----------



## Northerner

A sleepy dormouse


----------



## Northerner

Give us a cuddle!  Oops! Sorry KookyCat - kittens!


----------



## KookyCat

Nooooooooo.  I really really want two white kittens now, or two black kittens, ooh or one of each and a toirtoise shell to add a bit of feistiness.  This is why I'm going to be a cat woman in a few short years


----------



## Northerner

KookyCat said:


> Nooooooooo.  I really really want two white kittens now, or two black kittens, ooh or one of each and a toirtoise shell to add a bit of feistiness.  This is why I'm going to be a cat woman in a few short years



How about a fluffy and a ginger, like my neighbour's? They're brother and sister!


----------



## robert@fm

Why not have black _and_ white kittens? 





(The original is full HD (1920x1080); you can download it from here.)


----------



## casey

Oh my goodness these photos are just the cutest ever.


----------



## Northerner

Piggie in a housecoat...


----------



## KookyCat

Right now seriously, I want the pig in the housecoat because he looks so forlorn and in need of a cuddle, and the kittens (and cats) and the puppy, my house is small, I can't possibly squeeze in any more animals.....well maybe I could if I turn the shed into a laundry room...now there's an idea


----------



## Northerner

Hatchling piggie


----------



## Sally71

OMG are they ostrich eggs, or is that a VERY teeny tiny piggy?!


----------



## KookyCat

Sally71 said:


> OMG are they ostrich eggs, or is that a VERY teeny tiny piggy?!



I was just thinking the same thing   well that and I want a tiny pig to take to work with me everyday for cuddles.  I may have just leapt of the edge of reason


----------



## Bloden

KookyCat said:


> Ahh, so cute it's made me want a puppy....must not get a puppy, must not get a puppy...



DON'T get a puppy, don't get a puppy...


----------



## Copepod

I'm getting some harvest mice when my friend's mother mouse has her next litter, after looking after 2 females at a natural history exhibition, when she was at a plant genetics course. Very cute creatures, fascinating to watch.


----------



## Northerner

Phew! What a scorcher!


----------



## trophywench

Is that a Gloucester New Spot, d'you think ?


----------



## Northerner

*Why cute photos of animals make us happier*

It might seem frivolous to share photos of cute pets, or photobombing animals, but there is scientific evidence from psychological research that viewing certain pictures can combat stress and make us happier. So why are photos able to evoke our emotions so readily?

We are visual creatures and our brain is biased towards visual information. This emphasis on visual cues is evolutionary – our vision tells us very quickly if the environment is safe (evoking ​happy/positive emotional responses) or risky (evoking more anger or fear based emotional responses).  A significant proportion of our brain and our emotions are attached to processing what we see.

So why is viewing certain types of pictures good for us? Just as research from psychology shows that life’s little stresses (misplacing keys, missing the bus) create the most negative effects on us, we also know that little moments of happiness can bust stress. Coca-Cola’s ‘Choose Happiness’ campaign seeks to recognise this, by demonstrating that simply seeing, or sharing, a cute or funny photo can make us feel good.

http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...otos-of-animals-make-us-happier-10332916.html


----------



## KookyCat

Just too much cuteness!  I tried to take a picture of Mr and Mrs Pepperpot and their babies this morning but they objected to the fame . Their one gosling brood has expanded back to five, although Mrs Pepperpot looked different so I suspect Mr Pepperpot may have multiple partners   Mr Pepperpot is easily identifiable because he has an injury (that required me and two other residents to take him to a vet last year), I assume the Mrs Pepperpots are happy with this arrangement but he must be exhausted


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Northerner

Which would you choose?


----------



## Northerner

Puppy dog eyes...


----------



## robert@fm

This thread hasn't been updated in a couple of days, so the spotted quoll bears repeating.


----------



## robert@fm

Snog!


----------



## robert@fm

I otter think of a caption, but I can't.


----------



## robert@fm

Best friends forever!


----------



## robert@fm

And another otter...


----------



## robert@fm

Created as equolls!


----------



## David H

robert@fm said:


> Created as equolls!



Well Spotted Robert


----------



## AlisonM

Pincushion?


----------



## robert@fm

I don't know, but that hedgehog seems to be happy about something.


----------



## shirl

Loving these pictures but think the animal in the glass is a Three toed Sloth,  not an Otter , they certainly make me smile tho!

Shirl x


----------



## robert@fm

Another dose of quoll-ity cuteness.  this one's a girl called Flare.


----------



## Northerner

How about a baby platypus?


----------



## Northerner

*Meet “The Thing Of Evil,” Stephen King’s Adorable Corgi*

 Our family dog was a corgi, all my friends also thought she was evil! 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarrell/the-fluff-of-evil


----------



## robert@fm

I thought it was cats who were supposed to be evil, and plotting world domination.


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> I thought it was cats who were supposed to be evil, and plotting world domination.



Perhaps, in SK's case, it is a cat trapped in a dog's body?


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


> How about a fluffy and a ginger, like my neighbour's? They're brother and sister!



Bin there, done that?


----------



## robert@fm

That's as bad as my "created as equolls" pun.


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Northerner

Hi five?


----------



## AlisonM

Yeah, high five bro!


----------



## Northerner

Ahhhh!!!


----------



## Northerner

"Nessun doooooormaaaa!"


----------



## shirl

Oooooo they are gorgeous!! They have brightened my day, thank you   xxxxx

Shirl x


----------



## Northerner

shirl said:


> Oooooo they are gorgeous!! They have brightened my day, thank you   xxxxx
> 
> Shirl x



Thought you might like them shirl!


----------



## KookyCat

All this cuteness is too much, I'm creating a must have list of cuties a mile long...oh well just dog snuggles till I win the lottery and open a sanctuary


----------



## robert@fm

Another one of Flare. 






(Spot-tailed quoll in battle for survival. )


----------



## AlisonM

Not cute? Wot U mean I's not cute? I's fabuluss, so ner!


----------



## robert@fm

Cuddle!


----------



## Northerner

Piggy finds way to stay cool on hot day


----------



## shirl

Aww such little cuties  I'm loving this thread brings a smile to my face everyday no matter how bad a day I've had thank you.


----------



## robert@fm

Another quoll showing very kitten-like behaviour.


----------



## Northerner

Baby fennec foxes


----------



## robert@fm

Everything Needs More Quolls — tons of pictures of quolls, and of cute Australian wildlife generally.


----------



## robert@fm

#"When two tribes go to war..."


----------



## robert@fm

#"Leave me where I am, I'm only sleeeeeeping..."


----------



## David H

Don't get my back up, 
I'm warning you


----------



## David H

robert@fm said:


>



Catch me if you can.


----------



## robert@fm

Another cuddle!


----------



## robert@fm

"Gerroff! This is my teddy! MINE!"


----------



## AlisonM

Don't worry guys, we is wa-a-a-y cuter than them kittehs.


----------



## robert@fm

I'll see your puppies, and raise you a set of... well, you probably guessed.


----------



## Northerner

A smiley hedgepig


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## David H

robert@fm said:


>



Sleeping with the enemy


----------



## robert@fm

Most boring book ever. 






(Note, 2018-01-12: this image is somewhat cropped compared to the one I originally used, and is also reversed.)


----------



## David H

robert@fm said:


>



This study lark is very tiring.


----------



## robert@fm

One for Alan!


----------



## Northerner

Aw! Thanks Robert  What a cutie!


----------



## AlisonM

I is playin ded.


----------



## robert@fm

Another "this is MY teddy!" picture.  Sadly I have been unable to find another source for the one I posted earlier, only for the site to be taken down the following day.


----------



## robert@fm

"Oh please, not another quoll picture!"


----------



## Northerner

That's the same cat! What a poseur!


----------



## shirl

Peekaboo puss, x x


----------



## AlisonM




----------



## shirl

Aww I want a cuddle like that too! x x


----------



## Northerner

Gorgeous!


----------



## robert@fm

Remember the play-fighting kittens picture? I've come across a heavily photoshopped version!


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Northerner

Almost unbearably cute!


----------



## AlisonM

Nuvver one. Piggy luvvin.


----------



## Northerner

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh!!


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Northerner

Tiny! What is it, some sort of field mouse?


----------



## Northerner

Cool piggies...


----------



## David H

robert@fm said:


>



I'll hold you in the palm of my hand.


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


>



And this little piggy?


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Northerner

Awwwww!!!


----------



## Bloden

Love the spotty pig!


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## shirl

OMG just too cute for words x x


----------



## Northerner

Best friends forever!


----------



## AlisonM

I is not ginger, I is Titian!


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


>



'Ham' just enjoyin' the sun


----------



## David H

AlisonM said:


>



The 'little' white bull


----------



## Northerner




----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Northerner

Lovely picture Robert


----------



## David H

Northerner said:


>




That Sinking Feeling


----------



## David H

robert@fm said:


>



Wait till they take this picture and then we'll see whose a pretty kitten!


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


>



Awww...aahhhh...oooo...nyooorr...hawhawhaw...what...a...cutie!!!!!!


----------



## Cat1964

So cute . Sometimes my Lucy is cute.......only sometimes....lol


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Northerner

A very whiskery pussycat! 

Look at this - I wonder where the missing petal went?


----------



## Bloden

Sorry Robert, cats don't do it for me.  Otters, pigs and puppies - yes!


----------



## AlisonM

Here you go Bloden, a cute overdose.


----------



## robert@fm

Spanish guitar and introducing sleeping kitten!


----------



## robert@fm

Bloden said:


> Sorry Robert, cats don't do it for me.  Otters, pigs and puppies - yes!



How about quolls? I would like one of those, they look so cute and cuddly — trouble is, they're probably not available as pets...


----------



## Northerner

I don't remember that on Tubular Bells!


----------



## Bloden

Awww. Thanks, Alison! 

A kitten on a guitar...Nope, nothing at all.


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Bloden

I feel like you're on a mission now, Robert!


----------



## Annette

I'm with you Bloden. Dogs, furry cows, pigs, even hairy cows, but cats? Nothing.


----------



## Northerner

Annette Anderson said:


> I'm with you Bloden. Dogs, furry cows, pigs, even hairy cows, but cats? Nothing.



So, half the internet must just pass you by...!


----------



## Annette

Yep. Just whizzes past my head. (Although there's so much of it, I do have to duck sometimes  )


----------



## Northerner

Hehe! Look at those snouts!


----------



## Northerner

Fluffy!


----------



## AlisonM

Northerner said:


> Fluffy!



Ah look, Furbies.


----------



## Northerner

Wrinkly pups!


----------



## AlisonM

How could anyone seriously want to make a coat out of this gorgeous crittur?


----------



## AlisonM

How tickled I ham


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Wrinkly pups!



If you fuzz your eyes up (or take off your glasses) it looks like a Danish pastry.


----------



## AlisonM

Bloden said:


> If you fuzz your eyes up (or take off your glasses) it looks like a Danish pastry.



LOL. So it does.


----------



## robert@fm

AlisonM said:


> How could anyone seriously want to make a coat out of this gorgeous crittur?



I liked the advert (I think it was PETA) saying "It takes up to 50 dumb animals to make a fur coat... but only one to wear it".


----------



## Northerner




----------



## shirl

Oh that's adorable,    xx


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm

Group cuddle!


----------



## robert@fm

A pet rat sleeping with what must be a teeny, tiny teddy.


----------



## Northerner

Aww! That's really sweet Robert


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Northerner

Aw! You can almost feel how fluffy they are!


----------



## Bloden

What a cute puppy! The kitten's OK...


----------



## AlisonM

Bloden said:


> What a cute puppy! The kitten's OK...



I second that Bloden.


----------



## Northerner

Still not convinced, Bloden and Alison?


----------



## Robin

I still see 'calculating' not 'cute'!


----------



## AlisonM

Nice flowers though.


----------



## Bloden

Robin said:


> I still see 'calculating' not 'cute'!



Same here!


----------



## Northerner

Robin said:


> I still see 'calculating' not 'cute'!





AlisonM said:


> Nice flowers though.





Bloden said:


> Same here!



You're a hard lot!


----------



## Northerner




----------



## AlisonM

Help! Robert has brainwashed Northe!!! We need more piggy and puppy pics in a hurry.


Feeling his inner wolf:


----------



## AlisonM

Peekaboo:


----------



## Northerner

Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Box of puppies or KFC bargain bucket?


----------



## Northerner

How about a cute little fish for a change?


----------



## AlisonM

Aww, the nice!


----------



## Bloden

The fish is tiny. How fab!


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Northerner

Baby squirrels


----------



## AlisonM

Who's your daddy?


----------



## robert@fm

Could this thread be renamed "Cute kitten picture of the day"?


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Could this thread be renamed "Cute kitten picture of the day"?



I think there might be a few strange-looking kittens Robert, especially those with snouts! 

And this little feller:





(it's a baby red fox)


----------



## Northerner

A short video - you MUST watch it to the end! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7leMctSTMc


----------



## Bloden

Awwwwww, hooow cuuuute iiiiiis thaaaaaaaaat!


----------



## robert@fm

"What was my Amazon password again?"


----------



## robert@fm

Doing a Google Image search for "cute quoll" turns up this thread _twice_ — although one of the pictures is the play-fighting kittens one.  (The other is the one of the quoll clambering up someone's face.)


----------



## robert@fm

Next up, a golden brushtail possum.


----------



## robert@fm

"I wub you too, my little human..."


----------



## robert@fm

Strawberry pigs forever!


----------



## robert@fm

Love this "mud-wallow" cake — almost makes my BG rise just to look at it.


----------



## robert@fm

Is anyone but me still following this thread?  I would have thought the strawberry piglet was cute enough to attract comments...

Anyway, here's a pair of kissing kittens.


----------



## robert@fm

Tierkinder — a five-minute slideshow of some of the cutest images ever seen. 

(The background music is one of those classical tunes which I ought to know the name of, but don't.)


----------



## Robin

robert@fm said:


> Tierkinder — a five-minute slideshow of some of the cutest images ever seen.
> 
> (The background music is one of those classical tunes which I ought to know the name of, but don't.)


Awww, cuuuute!!!! 
(It's the Barcarolle from the Tales of Hoffman by Offenbach, btw.)


----------



## casey

Oh Robert, your cute pictures thread cheer me up so much. The first thing I do, when I turn on my tablet every day, is to look and see if you have posted any new pictures. Please keep the thread going I love it, and my apologies for not posting comments. I am not a big poster but I promise I will comment, if you will keep posting. Thank you for cheering me up.


----------



## Annette

More pigs less cats please


----------



## Sally71

Why so many cat haters on here? 
Anything small and furry is cute cute cute!!

Keep them coming please!


----------



## Annette

Not a cat hater, just don't find them cute.
However, they can sometimes be really funny:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mu7aPLc0Lq4


----------



## robert@fm

Annette Anderson said:


> More pigs less cats please





Sally71 said:


> Why so many cat haters on here?
> Anything small and furry is cute cute cute!!
> 
> Keep them coming please!



Maybe I should compromise by posting more quols.


----------



## AlisonM

Baby pygmy possum... Aww!


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## shirl

OMG, adore the little pygmy possum what a little sweetheart  x x


----------



## Slash

*Robin*

my little friend


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Northerner




----------



## robert@fm

High five! 






(couldn't find the original, but this one is about the same)


----------



## Northerner

OK, not furry or cuddly, but incredibly beautiful!


----------



## shirl

Mother Nature is wonderful! x x


----------



## Northerner

Chilled out bunny


----------



## robert@fm

I like the blog post which (affectionately) likens the above picture to a "designer rat".


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## shirl

Aww what a sweet little puss, x x


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Northerner

Adorable


----------



## robert@fm

Video: Dasy, the orphaned quoll. 

Being a video, it really shows how cute and cuddly he is. 

(edit: changed YouTube link to new embedded format)


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Video: Dasy, the orphaned quoll.
> 
> Being a video, it really shows how cute and cuddly he is.
> 
> (edit: changed YouTube link to new embedded format)



Hmm...doesn't seem to like it now Robert, I wonder what happened? It says 'network change detected'. But I've noticed that it does appear when I quote your post!


----------



## robert@fm

One for Sally71 this time!


----------



## Sally71

Awww, thank you, that's gorgeous 

Although I do love all the kittens too, don't pay any attention to all those people who say they aren't cute!


----------



## robert@fm

More of a funny picture, but still cute.


----------



## Sally71

Very good!


----------



## robert@fm

"Dogs are cuter than cats? LOL!"


----------



## casey

What a beautiful little kitten.


----------



## robert@fm

How's this for a truly gorgeous picture?


----------



## robert@fm

Real-life Diabetes Fairy?


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Real-life Diabetes Fairy?



They have to be related!


----------



## robert@fm

A Hispaniola solenodon.


----------



## casey

robert@fm said:


> How's this for a truly gorgeous picture?



Wow those eyes are absolutely beautiful. A truly gorgeous cat.


----------



## robert@fm

For those who don't find the solenadon cute, how about this high-tech coffee table?:




(love the cat at the end)


----------



## robert@fm

Northerner said:


> And this little feller:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (it's a baby red fox)



It's also a girl, not a feller.  (She's called Rylai



)


----------



## Annette

robert@fm said:


> For those who don't find the solenadon cute, how about this high-tech coffee table?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (love the cat at the end)


I NEED one of these. (The coffee table not the cat).


----------



## robert@fm

This has _got_ to be photoshopped — even a newborn kitten isn't this tiny!


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm

Baby Tasmanian Devil; like the solanodon, this one is cute but not cuddly.


----------



## Northerner

One of my favourite cartoon characters!


robert@fm said:


> Baby Tasmanian Devil; like the solanodon, this one is cute but not cuddly.


----------



## Annette

Look at those claws !


----------



## robert@fm

Most beautiful kitten in the world?


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm

Northern Quoll_theda-6506 by Henry Cook, on Flickr


----------



## AlisonM

Also cute but not remotely cuddly. This is a Scottish Wildcat and they are about as cuddly as a roll of barbed wire. Fiercely independent from birth they're apparently untameable and sadly almost extinct.


----------



## robert@fm

@AlisonM: Is that what is also called a "cat-a-mountain"?


----------



## AlisonM

robert@fm said:


> @AlisonM: Is that what is also called a "cat-a-mountain"?


I think that was a term that covered quite a few species but I understood it applied mostly to the Leopard.


----------



## robert@fm

Lyra Silvertongue's dæmon.


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm

"This pole-dancing lark is harder than it looks!"


----------



## Bloden

robert@fm said:


> Northern Quoll_theda-6506 by Henry Cook, on Flickr


Looks like he's got another critter inside his shirt! It's a lesser-spotted hairy man-cleavage, methinks.


----------



## robert@fm

A very cute roborovski dwarf hamster praying by Sunny, on Flickr


----------



## Northerner

Aw!


----------



## Northerner




----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Bloden

robert@fm said:


>


Evil-looking!


----------



## Northerner

It's been a while since we had a cutie posted - here's three of them to make up!


----------



## AlisonM

LOL. Can I have some of whatever they're on?


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> It's been a while since we had a cutie posted - here's three of them to make up!
> 
> View attachment 827



Aw, fab! I loooove otters.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Aw, fab! I loooove otters.


Actually, they're Eurasian beavers!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Actually, they're Eurasian beavers!



Yes, of course they are...I was just saying how much I love otters......they don't look like otters at all! Silly me. Whatever they are, they look like party dudes.


----------



## AlisonM

Cuteness overdose.


----------



## Annette

AlisonM said:


> Cuteness overdose.


Awwww. Hedgehogs always get me.


----------



## Bloden

Annette Anderson said:


> Awwww. Hedgehogs always get me.


And their fleas...ugh!


----------



## Northerner

'He's still there, isn't he?'....


----------



## Bloden

Aw, first kitten pic to make an impact! That's VERY cute!


----------



## Northerner

Maybe not so cuddly, but amazing! 

 

During the cold winters, the Alaskan Wood Frog becomes a frog-shaped block of ice. It stops breathing, and its heart stops beating. When Spring arrives the frog thaws and returns to normal going along its merry way.


----------



## Bloden

I feel like having a hot bath after seeing that...


----------



## AlisonM

I used to have a Christmas decoration that looked a lot like that. It was a Grinch that somehow got covered in spray snow. Amazing creature, the frog I mean, not the Grinch.


----------



## AlisonM

No, my name is not Pinnocchio, why?


----------



## robert@fm

Cute cat (called Butternut) trying to talk-down a wood pigeon!


----------



## Northerner

Haha!  Brilliant @robert@fm


----------



## Michael12420

Sunny Spain?  I don't think so.  This was taken just after 2 pm last Saturday over my village.  I don't know whether it was the second coming or an alien invasion!


----------



## Michael12420

Sorry, just noticed the 'cute, small animal' bit - this isn't but I'll leave it up anyway.


----------



## Robin

We'll take it that all the cute animals have scuttled away into their burrows, nests, or whatever, in the face of impending doom.


----------



## Northerner

Cuteness overload!!!!


----------



## Annette

Thats freaky...maybe it would be better if the pig wasnt dressed in a silly pink dress...


----------



## Northerner

Annette Anderson said:


> Thats freaky...maybe it would be better if the pig wasnt dressed in a silly pink dress...


What's up with a pink dress?


----------



## Northerner

Next you'll be objecting to a chicken in a jumpsuit!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Pmsl!


----------



## robert@fm

Today's edition of _Click_ on the BBC News Channel (for those who missed it, it's on again at 15:30 tomorrow, and at a few other times through the week; or of course on IPlayer, if you don't need subtitles; be sure however to watch/record the full 30-minute edition, not the 15-minute short edition) featured again a device they showed last year, allowing you to play with your cat (at home) while you're travelling the world.  The cat they used as the test subject was distinctly unimpressed, preferring to doze off.


----------



## Annette

Northerner said:


> Next you'll be objecting to a chicken in a jumpsuit!
> 
> View attachment 962


Well at least it isnt a pink jumpsuit...


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Why have I only just found this thread! Definitely my favourite


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Me this morning!


----------



## Northerner

Haha! Me too Rosie, but ashamed to say I turned over and had an extra FOUR HOURS!  Must have needed it!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Wow! And I thought I was bad pressing my snooze twice!


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> Wow! And I thought I was bad pressing my snooze twice!


I switched mine off!  Mind you, I normally get up at 5, so 9 isn't as naughty as it sounds


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Northerner




----------



## Annette

Awwww....


----------



## Rosiecarmel

I'm going to add my own fur baby here. This is one of my cats when he was little!


----------



## Northerner

He's gorgeous Rosie


----------



## Rosiecarmel




----------



## casey

robert@fm said:


> Cute cat (called Butternut) trying to talk-down a wood pigeon!



So funny. My cat does the same whilst watching a fly wiz around the house.


----------



## AlisonM

Not cute, not cuddly but definitely weird and wonderful. I offer you the purple sock.

Lol, sorry about that, it helps if you actually include a url.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

That link doesn't work


----------



## Annette

Try this: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-35482467


----------



## AlisonM




----------



## Annette

Bit of a scrag end, that one!


----------



## robert@fm

Annette Anderson said:


> Bit of a scrag end, that one!


But incredibly cute.


----------



## Northerner

I have never had an explanation why Americans insist on calling a tortoise a 'turtle'  Apart from that, very cute!


----------



## Annette

Hubby says its because the Americans are turtly mistaken...


----------



## Lynn Davies

What a cute little begger this is!  such a squishy little pot belly!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Awww!


----------



## robert@fm

Giant rabbit alert!


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Giant rabbit alert!


Blimey! Not sure he qualifies as a cute SMALL animal!


----------



## AlisonM

robert@fm said:


> Giant rabbit alert!


Was reading that earlier. He is one ginormous bunny. A friend on another forum knows him she says, and he's adorable according to her. She hasn't got a garden or he'd have a home already.


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Oh gosh I desperately want a house bunny but he's a little big! Plus I don't think my cats would like one. I also want birds and fish but again, two cats...


----------



## Northerner

Baby raven


----------



## Lynn Davies

Awwwwwww bless.


----------



## Northerner

Hehe!


----------



## Lynn Davies

lol - I resemble that remark!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

This really made me LOL


----------



## AlisonM




----------



## Northerner

Teehee!


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> Baby raven
> 
> View attachment 1002



"My Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great, Great (and a few million more?) GrandDad could have had you!"

Andy


----------



## Northerner

Giraffe Mum kissing her baby


----------



## Stitch147

Soooo cute.


----------



## AlisonM

Pinched from Aunty


----------



## Annette




----------



## Andy HB

Was that taken on the moon? The shadows are all wrong!


----------



## Northerner

Our favourite animal, the quokka, meets the Cookie Monster


----------



## pottersusan

saw this and thought of you @Northerner


----------



## robert@fm

Another quoll (that helped destroy?)...  They're so like cats in size, personality and cuteness.


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Bloden

Aw, quoll-icious!


----------



## SB2015

Aaaaaaaah.  Beautiful


----------



## Northerner

I think that quoll-ifies as a cute small animal!


----------



## Robin

Northerner said:


> I think that quoll-ifies as a cute small animal!


Groan!!!!!


----------



## Lynn Davies

Remember the photo of the cute cavvy who stole carrots from the garden?  Here is the cute grumpy little beggar after his walk in the rain.  He has a dentistick in his mouth and actually sat on the couch growling to himself for nearly half an hour before he ate it!!


----------



## Rosiecarmel

Awww! He is adorable. I take pictures almost daily of my cats... I just don't force my obsession upon everyone (apart from my Facebook friends!)


----------



## Rosiecarmel

But since I can't resist... Here is another one of my babies


----------



## Northerner

Rosiecarmel said:


> But since I can't resist... Here is another one of my babies
> 
> View attachment 1156


Gorgeous


----------



## Lynn Davies

They are so cute when sleeping but .... You don't know what they are dreaming about!


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> They are so cute when sleeping but .... You don't know what they are dreaming about!


World domination, surely?


----------



## Lynn Davies

As a minimum Northie.


----------



## Northerner

Lynn Davies said:


> As a minimum Northie.


Ah yes, I forgot the Galactic threat


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Here is one of my midget monsters. I was attempting to write monsters and auto correct on my tablet changed the wording to midget mobsters which considering the attitude of this feline and her twin sister is probably more fitting.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Her name by the way is Gertrude and her sister is called Daisy. Why I hear you ask such bovine names?  Well both are very large and resemble moocows. They are both 15 weeks old and are already almost too heavy to pick up. They really do eat like moocows. .


----------



## robert@fm

A couple of days late I know, but this is an April fool joke I received from one of my opt-in lists (repeated from the thread in which I first posted it):


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> A couple of days late I know, but this is an April fool joke I received from one of my opt-in lists (repeated from the thread in which I first posted it):


What's the betting they've been flooded with enquiries?  

Reminded me of the soda water dogs from That's Life, which I would post but it seems the BBC have blocked it from youtube!


----------



## robert@fm

Triple dose of cuteness from the Ragdoll Connection Network (warning, possible cuteness overload if you go there).  This image is from the early 2000s if not earlier, so the kid will be grown up by now.


----------



## Bloden

Diabeticliberty said:


> Her name by the way is Gertrude and her sister is called Daisy. Why I hear you ask such bovine names?  Well both are very large and resemble moocows. They are both 15 weeks old and are already almost too heavy to pick up. They really do eat like moocows. .


The only cats I like are fat ones! More appealing for some reason...


----------



## Northerner

Not cute, so much, but gorgeous


----------



## Bloden

Oooo, that swan looks toastie! Roll on summer and an end to wearing tucked-in vests to keep warm!


----------



## Northerner

A baby possum!


----------



## Bloden

Just look at those claws - lethal!


----------



## Northerner

A basket of piggies!


----------



## robert@fm

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Bloden

Awwwwww, veeeeeery cute.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

The best friend I ever had. My cat Dave who used to snore so loud he would wake us both up. In the dead of night he would find away into our bedroom and liked nothing better to curl up on the pillow over your head and drool all over your hair. Filthy beast but I loved him like a son


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Not exactly small but just how cute is she? While tramping through a meadow by Penrith I happened by a herd of the wee beasties. When I turned to face them most of them became very standoffish. This cheeky madam however was far too bold for that and when I turned my back on them to walk away she nudged me gently between the shoulder blades. I guessed that this was to express her disdain at me for turning my back on her. I spent the next half hour tearing up large chunks of vegetation and hand feeding her. I spent the consequent hour scratching here head between her ears. She turned positively glassy eyed. Had I been able to squeeze her in the back of my HiLux she would now be penned up in my back garden.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I am told by friends who have children that there is nothing more off putting than when you buy your kids a Christmas present and all they want to do is play with the wrapping or the box. My own 'children' however built a veritable des res out out of theirs.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Oh no I do believe it's yet another one of my cats. You've has Dave the Persian  (sadly now deceased). You've had Hamish the Maine Coon (also now sadly deceased). The bundle of hyperkitten that is hever ever tired and never seems to sleep shown here is Gertrude another Maine Coon of course. She is not deceased but if she comes into my bedroom at 3.00am jumping all over me again wanting to play then she might well be cos I think I will throttle the little luv.


----------



## robert@fm

They're such little horrors at times.  But they're sweet and cuddly little horrors, and that's what matters.


----------



## Northerner

Stunning nature in all its finery


----------



## Stitch147

WOW! Beautiful birds.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> WOW! Beautiful birds.


I'm very lucky in my garden...


----------



## Stitch147

We do get a lovely blue jay that comes in our garden.


----------



## SB2015

Northerner said:


> Not cute, so much, but gorgeous
> View attachment 1254


Beautiful photo.


----------



## robert@fm

Includes Three's classic "Sing It Kitty" one from two years ago.   However, I'm sure I once saw an even better Cravendale "world domination" one in the cinema once. 

edit: Originally-linked video has gone (account closed), so after some searching (the Three YouTube channel seems to also have been closed), here's a copy of the "Sing It Kitty" ad:


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Robert I absolutely love it


----------



## Diabeticliberty

This little (getting much bigger) piglet chooses to dine at mine with ever increasing frequency. I have watched it grow from a tiny hoglet into the fine figure of a creature it is now becoming. It has a penchant for cat biscuits, chopped up fine pieces of steak and liver and a particular favourite is raw cat food with pieces of chopped up lob worm in it - YEUK!!!!!! My previous cat used to just sit in the garden watching it. My two kittens now go quite ballistic when they see it from the living room as they don't seem to quite know what to make of it. I never cease to be completely enthralled by the wonder of life


----------



## Northerner

Used to see hedgehogs so much more as a kid - haven't seen one for ages now


----------



## Annette

We were watching our current garden hedgehog last night-have had to set up a feeder to prevent the local cats eating the food (pesky blighters) consisting of a large plastic crate with lid, hole cut in one end, food put at other end-hog can get in but cats cant, and it keeps the food dry if he doesn't eat it all. Took him a day or two to get used to it but now he just ambles in, crunches away and ambles off. Lovely!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Annette Anderson said:


> We were watching our current garden hedgehog last night-have had to set up a feeder to prevent the local cats eating the food (pesky blighters) consisting of a large plastic crate with lid, hole cut in one end, food put at other end-hog can get in but cats cant, and it keeps the food dry if he doesn't eat it all. Took him a day or two to get used to it but now he just ambles in, crunches away and ambles off. Lovely!




We feed just about everything that turns up and at this time of year my garden is like wild kingdom. The little perishers seem to have set meal times and odd as it may seem. There is no evidence of mortality from different species conflicting for food. My thinking is that if it turns up and is hungry it gets a helping of something useful. Having said this the birds will on occasion chomp on stuff I put out for the hedgehog and the stray cats will have a go at the bird food. 


As I read my own post I am quite mindful of the fact that I read like the old woman who swallowed a fly.............


----------



## Annette

The hedgehog regularly eats seeds spilt off the birdtable. I'll feed anything that isnt cat shaped...


----------



## robert@fm

When I had a cat, I'm sure I wasn't the only one who fed him.  Perpetually convinced he was starving to death, yet he was like a barrel on legs.


----------



## Northerner

Yawning is contagious! 

 `


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Yawning is contagious!
> 
> View attachment 1337 `



No, they're obviously singing in a round! Or arguing.


----------



## Robin

Bloden said:


> No, they're obviously singing in a round! Or arguing.


Well just looking at the pictures triggered a yawn in me!


----------



## robert@fm

Would you believe, some filthy-minded idiots objected to this ad because it ends with the word "pussies".  Despite the context making it clear that this word is being used in the original sense of "cats"... 

As with the previous ad in the series, I think the edge-of-sanity voice acting is great. 

edit: Original video no longer available, replaced it with one showing both "cats with thumbs" ads.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

My monkey see monkey want nephew and his monkey see monkey want girlfriend have been going on an on and on about getting two kittens since I got my present two. This is because, yes you guessed it monkey see monkey want. They now have to choose 2 of these little monkeys.









Personally I would take them all but if that option wasn't on the table then I think the two cream ones are absolute doosey's


----------



## Northerner

Diabeticliberty said:


> My monkey see monkey want nephew and his monkey see monkey want girlfriend have been going on an on and on about getting two kittens since I got my present two. This is because, yes you guessed it monkey see monkey want. They now have to choose 2 of these little monkeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I would take them all but if that option wasn't on the table then I think the two cream ones are absolute doosey's



You'd want one of each, surely, so you could tell them apart?  Will the unwanted ones get thrown away?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

I sometimes have difficulty telling my own apart.  They do look very similar. Extremely large and they are both very much constantly 'in your face' these are however typical,characteristics of the breed. As for 'throwing cats away?' I would rather sell my worthless soul


----------



## Stitch147

Thought I'd share a picture of my fur baby Tigga. She is just over 1 year old. Despite having a perfectly good bed to sleep in she has decided to use this box of shredded paper that my OH had stuff delivered in the other day.


----------



## Northerner

Hehe!  A friend of mine made a very nice little bed for her cat, which it pointedly ignored!  

  

Until finally, one day...


   Still put her bum at the pillow end though!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> Thought I'd share a picture of my fur baby Tigga. She is just over 1 year old. Despite having a perfectly good bed to sleep in she has decided to use this box of shredded paper that my OH had stuff delivered in the other day.
> View attachment 1370




No way I don't know how I missed this. She is a real heartbreaker. I want her, I want her. Please give her to me


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Northerner said:


> Hehe!  A friend of mine made a very nice little bed for her cat, which it pointedly ignored!
> 
> View attachment 1371 View attachment 1372 View attachment 1373
> 
> Until finally, one day...
> View attachment 1374
> 
> Still put her bum at the pillow end though!




Lovely concept but my big beasties could not fit their rather full Jlo stylee harrises on that weenie little bed


----------



## Stitch147

Diabeticliberty said:


> No way I don't know how I missed this. She is a real heartbreaker. I want her, I want her. Please give her to me



Nope. She's my fur baby.


----------



## Northerner

Wonderful, affectionate little rescue piggy


----------



## Copepod

Middle white piglets suckling here: https://www.facebook.com/HomeFarmTempleNewsam/ (Breakfast time video, posted on 3rd June 2016). Specially for @Northerner.


----------



## Northerner

Hungry piggies!


----------



## Copepod

I look forward to seeing them for real in the coming weeks 
But they're not as cute as the Saddlebacks (black with pink front legs and shoulders) or Tamworths (ginger / gold coloured bristles), both of which have proper snouts, not snub noses, like the all pink Middle Whites.


----------



## Northerner

Awww!!!


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> Hehe!  A friend of mine made a very nice little bed for her cat, which it pointedly ignored!
> 
> View attachment 1371 View attachment 1372 View attachment 1373
> 
> Until finally, one day...
> View attachment 1374
> 
> Still put her bum at the pillow end though!


The bum is remaining at the pillow end, must be a cat thing


----------



## Northerner

Even piggies need rubber duckies to make bath time better!


----------



## Northerner

Pec(cary) on the cheek?


----------



## auntiejude

OK, I can't find a 'rules' post but seeing as there are pics of geckos, tortoises and frogs I'll introduce you to one of my pets - ten points if you can tell me what she is.


----------



## Jonsi

My daughter's cat Smwt.


----------



## Ljc

auntiejude said:


> OK, I can't find a 'rules' post but seeing as there are pics of geckos, tortoises and frogs I'll introduce you to one of my pets - ten points if you can tell me what she is.
> View attachment 1541


No idea what it is, but it's got a cute smile.


----------



## Ljc

Jonsi said:


> My daughter's cat Smwt.View attachment 1543


Aww what a cutie


----------



## Northerner

auntiejude said:


> OK, I can't find a 'rules' post but seeing as there are pics of geckos, tortoises and frogs I'll introduce you to one of my pets - ten points if you can tell me what she is.
> View attachment 1541


Is it a salamander?


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Is it a salamander?


Funny you should say that, as I've got nowt to do ATM , I looked at the pic again and Salamanda popped into my head.
I wonder if we're right.


----------



## auntiejude

Spot on! She's a tiger salamander called Izzy.
How about this one then:


----------



## Northerner

auntiejude said:


> Spot on! She's a tiger salamander called Izzy.
> How about this one then:
> View attachment 1544


An axolotl?


----------



## Bloden

auntiejude said:


> Spot on! She's a tiger salamander called Izzy.
> How about this one then:
> View attachment 1544


Is it a 'flaming cutie'? I love it!


----------



## auntiejude

Northerner said:


> An axolotl?


Well done!


----------



## Northerner

auntiejude said:


> Well done!


I'm on form today!  Do you have lots then? We have a member here who was very into lizards, although she doesn't post here any more, but she is on my FB so I've seen lots of her piccies


----------



## Annette

Jonsi said:


> My daughter's cat Smwt.View attachment 1543


How d'you pronounce that then?
'Dinner time, sm...swm...smw...Cat!'


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Annette said:


> How d'you pronounce that then?
> 'Dinner time, sm...swm...smw...Cat!'




A cat!!!!!!!! Your most favourite creature on the entire planet


----------



## Annette

Now these are kittens I can deal with:
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-new-kittens-mountains-lions-20160706-snap-story.html


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Annette said:


> Now these are kittens I can deal with:
> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-new-kittens-mountains-lions-20160706-snap-story.html




Do you realise the size of the holes that they will excavate when they crap in your garden??????????


----------



## auntiejude

Northerner said:


> I'm on form today!  Do you have lots then? We have a member here who was very into lizards, although she doesn't post here any more, but she is on my FB so I've seen lots of her piccies


Yes, I run a rescue and breed them, got about 40 right now.


----------



## Annette

Diabeticliberty said:


> Do you realise the size of the holes that they will excavate when they crap in your garden??????????


They're in LA. My garden is not. Hence, I like these animals.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Annette said:


> They're in LA. My garden is not. Hence, I like these animals.




WRONG, WRONG WRONG I am so determined to make a cat woman (meeeoooowwww) out of you that when you said you liked them I adopted one for you. It is paid for and is currently being shipped over to you. Be careful what you wish for madam.............


----------



## Jonsi

Annette said:


> How d'you pronounce that then?
> 'Dinner time, sm...swm...smw...Cat!'


Smwt ...rhymes with Foot not Hoot


----------



## Annette

Ah - welsh? So as in Smoot with a short oo, like what you get on your face when you're a kid and your Mum wipes the smoot (smut) of your face? Or is the m silent too? as in the stuff you get covering your exhaust pipe when the engine's running too rich?


----------



## Annette

Diabeticliberty said:


> WRONG, WRONG WRONG I am so determined to make a cat woman (meeeoooowwww) out of you that when you said you liked them I adopted one for you. It is paid for and is currently being shipped over to you. Be careful what you wish for madam.............


I reckon the Jackdaws in my garden are a match for any feline...(I counted 21 yesterday. And maybe more. They are eating me out of house and home, or at least birdie fat balls.)


----------



## Jonsi

Annette said:


> Ah - welsh? So as in Smoot with a short oo, like what you get on your face when you're a kid and your Mum wipes the smoot (smut) of your face? Or is the m silent too? as in the stuff you get covering your exhaust pipe when the engine's running too rich?


you got it! ...her other cat is called Twts


----------



## Bloden

Jonsi said:


> you got it! ...her other cat is called Twts


Smwt and Twts! I love it, Jonsi.  Our dogs are Bloden and Gwen - Bloden cos she ain't little and doesn't smell of flowers, and Gwen cos she's black not white (both hubby's choices - he calls it 'a sense of humour')


----------



## Northerner

Cooling down on a hot day


----------



## Northerner

Jaws!


----------



## Stitch147

Pigs are sooooo cute.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> Pigs are sooooo cute.





Pigs are extremely intelligent animals. They have a strong social order and are very inquisitive about their environment.  They also make a wonderful sandwich filling. I am of course only joking, at least about the sandwich filling bit. My wife became vegetarian quite a few years ago and at the time I thought her a but bonkers. She did this on purely ethical grounds which I also found a bit bonkers. I invariably found however that every time we went out for food I would find myself looking at her plate and thinking that it looked more appetising than the meat on my own plate.  I then looked into the ethical side of things and was pretty bloody horrified at the treatment some animals get prior to slaughter. I am not vegetarian but feel I could quite easily become so. This is not to curry favour since we are now split up. I just increasingly feel wrong eating meat


----------



## Northerner

Partners in crime...


----------



## Stitch147

A young gorgeous foxy that was in our garden.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> A young gorgeous foxy that was in our garden.
> View attachment 1592




No way have you got Basil Brush lodging with you. BOOM, BOOM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stitch147

Diabeticliberty said:


> No way have you got Basil Brush lodging with you. BOOM, BOOM!!!!!!!!!



No. But I have just been in the garden taking photos of the badgers.


----------



## robert@fm

Russian cat runs for mayor


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> No. But I have just been in the garden taking photos of the badgers.


Where d'you live? At a wildlife petting zoo!


----------



## Bloden

robert@fm said:


> Russian cat runs for mayor


Now THAT is a nice-looking cat. How d'you say "purr" in Russian, Alan? It's 'ronronear' in Spanish - roll the 'r's and it sounds like purring!


----------



## Stitch147

Bloden said:


> Where d'you live? At a wildlife petting zoo!



I wished! I live in quite a built up area in Rayleigh, Essex. We was shocked the first time that we saw the badgers. But now we love our garden wildlife.


----------



## Northerner

Bloden said:


> Now THAT is a nice-looking cat. How d'you say "purr" in Russian, Alan? It's 'ronronear' in Spanish - roll the 'r's and it sounds like purring!


They go 'moor-moor'  Again, with nicely rolled 'R's


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> They go 'moor-moor'  Again, with nicely rolled 'R's


Love it! Onomatopoeia rocks!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Bloden said:


> Love it! Onomatopoeia rocks!



How do you turn a dog into a cat?


Drop it out of an aeroplane and it goes meeeeeoooooowwwwwwwnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Bloden

Diabeticliberty said:


> How do you turn a dog into a cat?
> 
> 
> Drop it out of an aeroplane and it goes meeeeeoooooowwwwwwwnnnnnnnnn


And then splat!


----------



## Stitch147

Cute animal pic. My fur baby Tigga playing in the garden today.


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Cute animal pic. My fur baby Tigga playing in the garden today.
> View attachment 1615 View attachment 1616


Not too put off by the badger poo, then?


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> Cute animal pic. My fur baby Tigga playing in the garden today.
> View attachment 1615 View attachment 1616





*GIVE ME THAT CAT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Stitch147

Diabeticliberty said:


> *GIVE ME THAT CAT!!!!!!!!*


Nope!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> Nope!




Awwwwwww go on. Tigga would have pride of place in my now bachelor pad. You know it makes sense


----------



## Stitch147

I'm sure she would be well cared for, but nope! She's my little fur baby and is definitely mummy little girl.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Borisagogo


----------



## robert@fm

New Whitehall fat cat


----------



## mikeyB

robert@fm said:


> New Whitehall fat cat


Another freeloading waste of space in No. 10.


----------



## robert@fm

mikeyB said:


> Another freeloading waste of space in No. 10.


Actually, if you read the article he's actually at the Treasury; No. 10 already has Larry (and have had for some years), who recently has come under attack from the new No. 11 mouser.


----------



## robert@fm

We haven't yet had any bilby images in this thread!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

No way


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Yet another from the Boris and Doris family album


----------



## Ljc

robert@fm said:


> We haven't yet had any bilby images in this thread!


Now that *is cute *


----------



## robert@fm

Another one for @bilbie, to make up for the lack of bilbies in this thread so far.  You can see why Australians regard them as the native replacement for the rabbit, an introduced pest there.


----------



## Mini-Vicki

Moose looking fancy!
He hated the bow, just managed to get a pic before he removed it


----------



## mikeyB

I love the "what the #^*+ is this?" he's giving you !


----------



## Northerner

mikeyB said:


> I love the "what the #^*+ is this?" he's giving you !


I thought it was more of a 'this is going to cost you a LOT of tuna!'


----------



## Diabeticliberty




----------



## Jeffrey Forward

Here's Icy my Bengal relaxing on a slow Sunday morning


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Jeffrey Forward said:


> Here's Icy my Bengal relaxing on a slow Sunday morning




Jeffrey, relaxing is what Sunday mornings are for. Icy looks really quite comfortable with the concept


----------



## robert@fm

Compare this lot!


----------



## Annette

Awwww.


----------



## robert@fm

World's cutest kitten? — Scottish wild kitten born at Chester Zoo.


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> World's cutest kitten? — Scottish wild kitten born at Chester Zoo.


Awww!


----------



## Bloden

robert@fm said:


> World's cutest kitten? — Scottish wild kitten born at Chester Zoo.


Ych a fi. Where are the dogs? We want dogs!


----------



## Northerner

One for @Diabeticliberty


----------



## Northerner

Aw!!!


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Northerner said:


> Aw!!!
> 
> View attachment 1947




Are they coon coons?


----------



## Northerner




----------



## mikeyB

It's ages since I ate suckling pig. Yummy. 

By the way, that's a fantastic squirrel outfit Bill Oddie's got....


----------



## Bloden

mikeyB said:


> By the way, that's a fantastic squirrel outfit Bill Oddie's got....


He's actually a squirrel, so it's his human outfit you should be praising.


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Aw!!!
> 
> View attachment 1947


Awwwwwwwwww...love the new autumn piggy pic, btw.


----------



## Northerner

Awwwwww!!!!


----------



## Lindarose

Omg he is sooo cute


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Awwwwww!!!!
> 
> View attachment 2024


Look at his little snout. Cute.


----------



## Northerner

Friend's cat and that special bed, latest....


----------



## Stitch147

Typical, give the cat a nice bed and it will always sit in a box!


----------



## Owen

Say hello to Ruby


----------



## Stitch147

Gorgeous.


----------



## Owen

Suzy  says hi, well she would of she could bothered to get up


----------



## Stitch147

I feel like Suzy today, but I'm in the office and trying to be enthusiastic!


----------



## Owen

And Poppy


----------



## Stitch147

How cute is Poppy. She is gorgeous.


----------



## Owen

Stitch147 said:


> How cute is Poppy. She is gorgeous.


Daddies girl!


----------



## Stitch147

Our cat Tigga is turning into a daddies girl as my OH is at home with her all day now.


----------



## Northerner

Piggie snouts!


----------



## Stitch147

Sooooo cute.


----------



## Bubbsie

Owen said:


> View attachment 2054
> And Poppy


Gorgeous Owen...


----------



## Lilian

The cuteness of this thread is just overwhelming.    I just want all of them.


----------



## mikeyB

I want the piglets. On a spit, turning slowly for rhe best crackling. Delicious.

Sorry, folks, I'm an unreconstructed carnivore. I know they are cute, but I can't help it.


----------



## Northerner

Mum's kiss


----------



## HOBIE

Northerner said:


> Piggie snouts!
> 
> View attachment 2085


Which one went to market ? Staid at home ?


----------



## Northerner

Sleeping baby pygmy goats


----------



## Lindarose

I somehow read little donkeys at first! But gorgeous anyway


----------



## Mini-Vicki

I had to take my boy into work a couple of days ago to remove a tooth  
This is him waking up from his GA looking completely spaced out. 
He's completely recovered now, just on soft food until his poor gums are healed!


----------



## Ljc

Awww


----------



## Northerner

Smile! 

 

More fabulous pictures here


----------



## Stitch147

Saw this an thought of Northerner.


----------



## Northerner

Ahhhh!


----------



## Stitch147

They are rather cute.


----------



## Diabeticliberty

Stitch147 said:


> Saw this an thought of Northerner.
> View attachment 2290





Stitch147 said:


> Saw this an thought of Northerner.
> View attachment 2290




He's not got brown hair


----------



## Stitch147

How cute is this baby sloth?!


----------



## Greyhound Gal

OMG never seen a baby sloth before. How cute is he


----------



## Stitch147

Greyhound Gal said:


> OMG never seen a baby sloth before. How cute is he


I know. Love baby animals. Some are soooo cute.


----------



## Northerner

Don't go in the water!


----------



## robert@fm

Just when you thought it was safe to return to the cute pics thread...


----------



## Stitch147

Love watching the program Secret Life of the Zoo, the baby otters last night were adorable, but the animal I liked most was the Aye Aye.


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> How cute is this baby sloth?!
> View attachment 2322


Looking as hyperactive as a sloth baby can!


----------



## Northerner

A pig. In a blanket.


----------



## robert@fm

Adopt a Rabbit — regulars on this forum will recognise the first picture!

There's also Adopt a Quoll; try to guess who created that page before you visit it.


----------



## Northerner

An Ili pika  It's a rare  type of rabbit that lives in the Tianshian mountains of northwestern China


----------



## Stitch147

Today I present to you a baby tapir. Cute.


----------



## Northerner

Piggy's in da hood!


----------



## Stitch147

Cute piggy.


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm

Oh come, let us adore him (or her, whichever it is...)


----------



## Northerner

Awww!


----------



## Stitch147

That is soooooooooo cute. That cat has one of the cutest little faces I have ever seen.


----------



## Northerner

The belle of the beach!


----------



## mikeyB

Sod the Christmas spirit, Northie, get it on a spit over an open fire. Just think of the crackling and dribbling fat. Yummy


----------



## robert@fm

I challenge anyone to post an image of a cute Christmas quoll or bilby.


----------



## AlisonM

Not a chance son, there are a few naff ones out there though, have a couple of hamsters instead.


----------



## Stitch147




----------



## Northerner

OK, how about a Christmas capybara?


----------



## Stitch147

They are rather cute. The little baby ones last week on the secret life of the zoo were sweet.


----------



## Ljc

robert@fm said:


> I challenge anyone to post an image of a cute Christmas quoll or bilby.


Here you go


----------



## Northerner




----------



## robert@fm

To my surprise, "cute christmas quoll" does return results!  I suspect that this however is Google doing an "or" search rather than the "and" search I intended...

Most of the images are just cute Christmas ones, but this one appears to feature actual quolls:


----------



## Ljc

robert@fm said:


> To my surprise, "cute christmas quoll" does return results!  I suspect that this however is Google doing an "or" search rather than the "and" search I intended...
> 
> Most of the images are just cute Christmas ones, but this one appears to feature actual quolls:


Awww they iz sooo cuuute


----------



## robert@fm

We three guinea pigs!


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Stitch147

Today I give you a baby orangutan.


----------



## robert@fm

Terry Pratchett would have approved!


----------



## Ljc

I know I know but I think S/he's cute


----------



## Ljc

One for you @Northerner


----------



## Ditto

Where do you store the photographs first though? I used to use Photobucket but it gave my laptop a virus.


----------



## robert@fm

Ditto said:


> Where do you store the photographs first though? I used to use Photobucket but it gave my laptop and virus.


That wasn't Photobucket, it was a malicious user.  I have been using Photobucket safely for years, and I think that's what @Northerner uses as well. There's also Flickr, but for that you need a Yahoo Mail account (although you don't have to use that account for anything else), and since the Uploadr module was made paid only I haven't used it, so I don't know if the free option still works for uploading new content.


----------



## Ditto

I've tried Photobucket recently and still have trouble. It must be me.


----------



## robert@fm

One for @Northerner 





(P.S. @Ditto: Sometimes one can get lucky and link directly to the image on the site where you find it, as here. This however has the possible disadvantage that the link might stop working at some time in the future.)


----------



## Ditto

We used to do that on a message board I was on as a newbie on the 'net. The owner came and laid into us. I've never forgotten it, she was scathing.


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Northerner

Ditto said:


> We used to do that on a message board I was on as a newbie on the 'net. The owner came and laid into us. I've never forgotten it, she was scathing.


I find that, with the new software we are using, the easiest way to get a picture into a post is to save it to your computer then drag and drop it into the post you are writing. You then get the option of posting either a thumbnail or full size picture


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Ditto

testing testing 123

eta
It worked! Thank you. This is Kurt our new rescue cat.  Looking thoroughly cheesed off with his new hat.


----------



## Lindarose

Meet Milo the new addition to our family!


----------



## Amigo

Lindarose said:


> Meet Milo the new addition to our family! View attachment 2553



Aww how cute! Such a nice little face too


----------



## mikeyB

Cute indeed. Looks a bit of a Heinz 57, like our Ben.


----------



## Lindarose

He's a jack russell as far as we know but you never can be too sure! Such a live wire and loves everyone and every other dog he meets!


----------



## Northerner

Lindarose said:


> Meet Milo the new addition to our family! View attachment 2553


Aaaaaahh! So cute!!!


----------



## Ditto

I luv that name, Milo. Cutie pie.


----------



## Stitch147

Milo is gorgeous


----------



## Lindarose

I'm afraid Fluffy our cat isn't convinced of his gorgeousness! She makes herself scarce whenever he comes round ( which is a lot during the Christmas break). 
My son is very generous with Milo and we spend a lot of time with him. Just like a grandchild to us Ha ha


----------



## robert@fm

Today is Holy Innocents' Day, so...


----------



## mikeyB

The massacre of the innocents is a pure invention of Mathew, the story  writer who produced what has been decided is a gospel. Contemporary historians, including Josephus and others, make no mention of such an act, though Herods other excesses are detailed.  Herod was a nasty piece of work. He did execute his wife, after all.  But no massacre of babies. Mathew made it up.


----------



## Ljc

robert@fm said:


> Today is Holy Innocents' Day, so...


What a conundrum , who shall I choose to take home with me.
Right I'll have that one at the bottom, oh those two directly above that one squished to there left and oh s** it I might just  as well take them all,  God help me curtains when they discover they can climb


----------



## robert@fm

mikeyB said:


> The massacre of the innocents is a pure invention of Mathew, the story  writer who produced what has been decided is a gospel. Contemporary historians, including Josephus and others, make no mention of such an act, though Herods other excesses are detailed.  Herod was a nasty piece of work. He did execute his wife, after all.  But no massacre of babies. Mathew made it up.


Don't knock the Bible — after all, it _is_ the best-selling work of fantasy fiction of all time...


----------



## Stitch147

How about a baby albino turtle.


----------



## Lindarose

That looks like a pair of slippers to me!


----------



## robert@fm

A baby pangolin hanging on to Mum's tail.


----------



## FergusC

Stitch147 said:


> How about a baby albino turtle.
> View attachment 2569


No comments about a turtle's head poking out?


----------



## Stitch147

FergusC said:


> No comments about a turtle's head poking out?


Haha!!! The brewery that I sometimes help out at has a weekend once a year called 'Floc' where a group of craft brewers get together make a brew then name it. The one that we brewed this year ended up with the name Crafty Turtle. This was decided at about 3am when we were all a bit tipsy sitting around drinking beer someone said what about turtle, its always an animal, and one of the young guys there almost pee'd himself laughing. So turtle it was.


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm

Possums!


----------



## Northerner

Woodpecker with her (his?) babies


----------



## mikeyB

If anybody is thinking that doesn't look like a woodpecker, it's a pileated woodpecker from North America and Canada. Truly international on this forum, we are. Fails the cuteness test, though, Northerner.


----------



## Bloden

robert@fm said:


> Possums!


That is DEFINITELY the creature we found (dead) at our reno house.  Is there a European possum? We ARE surrounded by eucalyptus trees, but how on earth did this lot get to Northern Spain? Easyjet?


----------



## Ljc

A Quokka.


----------



## robert@fm

Good to see people getting away from the usual cat/dog/piglet/bunny/quoll pictures that have so often been posted to this thread... but I agree that woodpeckers aren't cute.


----------



## Robin

robert@fm said:


> Good to see people getting away from the usual cat/dog/piglet/bunny/quoll pictures that have so often been posted to this thread... but I agree that woodpeckers aren't cute.


Aw, I think the baby woodpeckers are cute, the way they haven't brylcreamed their red head feathers into submission yet. (oops, am I showing my age here? Should have said hair gel, not brylcream, I suspect!)


----------



## Northerner

Kitten + Baby Owl...


----------



## Andy HB

A Lesser Spotted Snow Owl..... 





Andy


----------



## ukjohn

* Now that's cute Andy, I like the way this snow owl has it's head cocked on one side  and looking as if she/him is ready to stretch it's wings, very pretty, thanks for sharing.

John.*


----------



## Ljc

Shh don't tell anyone


----------



## robert@fm

Are they passing secrets, or comparing?


----------



## Ljc

Th


robert@fm said:


> Are they passing secrets, or comparing?


They're not saying


----------



## Andy HB

ukjohn said:


> * Now that's cute Andy, I like the way this snow owl has it's head cocked on one side  and looking as if she/him is ready to stretch it's wings, very pretty, thanks for sharing.
> 
> John.*



Ah! I missed that one. No, the one I was showing was the one just about to be eaten by the Greater unspotted glacier tiger kitten.


----------



## Stitch147

Today I give you a wombat!


----------



## Lindarose

I'm not sure I've seen a wombat before. Isn't he gorgeous


----------



## Stitch147

Lindarose said:


> I'm not sure I've seen a wombat before. Isn't he gorgeous



I was the same. I was watching a program on ITV last night, Martin Clunes in Australia and I saw one on there. Really cute.


----------



## Northerner

There used to be a wombat on one of the Aussie soaps, either Neighbours or H&A, can't remember now. It was a household pet!  Very cute 

ETA: it was Neighbours, Sonya was looking after one:

http://www.neighboursepisodes.com/index.php?year=2012&episode=6386


----------



## Andy HB

Northerner said:


> There used to be a wombat on one of the Aussie soaps, either Neighbours or H&A, can't remember now. It was a household pet!  Very cute
> 
> ETA: it was Neighbours, Sonya was looking after one:
> 
> http://www.neighboursepisodes.com/index.php?year=2012&episode=6386



I remember seeing that. But only via one of those 'goof' programmes (probably "It'll be alright on the night") where the wombat fell off the working surface in the kitchen unexpectedly!


----------



## Stitch147

Never watched them.


----------



## Stitch147

Keeping with the Aussie theme, how about a baby Tasmanian devil.


----------



## Ljc

A long eared Jerboa


----------



## Stitch147

Now that's cute.


----------



## FergusC

Dog Tired!


----------



## Stitch147

Baby chimp. Cute!


----------



## Ljc

Stitch147 said:


> Baby chimp. Cute!View attachment 2750


Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Ljc

Off topic I know, but I just couldn't resist this.


----------



## Stitch147

Ljc said:


> Off topic I know, but I just couldn't resist this.
> View attachment 2751


I think that is also my cats daily to do list!


----------



## Northerner

Ljc said:


> Off topic I know, but I just couldn't resist this.
> View attachment 2751


You should talk to @ukjohn about this, he has some wonderful stories to tell about his parrot Rosie!


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> You should talk to @ukjohn about this, he has some wonderful stories to tell about his parrot Rosie!


I didn't know he had a parrot , I used to have a couple of African greys.


----------



## ukjohn

Ljc said:


> Off topic I know, but I just couldn't resist this.
> View attachment 2751



OK I'll admit it, I am controlled by a parrot, she taught me everything I do .

Ljc that's her in my Avator she is a white fronted Amazon, she is now 11 years old and I have had her since she was a baby. Her latest trick or fad is sitting on the table alongside me and I have to feed her veg to her on the fork otherwise she will not eat it


----------



## Ljc

ukjohn said:


> OK I'll admit it, I am controlled by a parrot, she taught me everything I do .
> 
> Ljc that's her in my Avator she is a white fronted Amazon, she is now 11 years old and I have had her since she was a baby. Her latest trick or fad is sitting on the table alongside me and I have to feed her veg to her on the fork otherwise she will not eat it


They sometimes let us think we're the boss .
My first African grey Smokey , sometimes let me eat without pinching it off my fork


----------



## Northerner

Mummy Hedgehog and her newborn babies


----------



## Robin

I'm amazed their spines are so well developed, that must have been quite painful. Maybe normal delivery is Ok because they flatten, best avoid a breech birth, I'd have thought!


----------



## FergusC

Robin said:


> I'm amazed their spines are so well developed, that must have been quite painful. Maybe normal delivery is Ok because they flatten, best avoid a breech birth, I'd have thought!


True, my first thought was O-U-C-H !


----------



## Northerner

Baby tortoise


----------



## Ljc

FergusC said:


> True, my first thought was O-U-C-H !


Mine too


----------



## Ljc

Northerner said:


> Baby tortoise
> 
> View attachment 2768


Awww.  S/he looks please to be out.


----------



## mikeyB

Seems like a lot to squeeze into one egg


----------



## Bloden

Stitch147 said:


> I think that is also my cats daily to do list!


...and some of my pupils!


----------



## Bloden

Northerner said:


> Mummy Hedgehog and her newborn babies
> 
> View attachment 2758


Errrrrrr or aahhhhhhhh? I can't decide.


----------



## robert@fm

Did a Google Images search for "cute dasyurid" — dasys are the animal family which include quolls, Tasmanian Devils, thalacines and the sadly extinct Tasmanian Tiger, most if not all of which are mega cute. (Did you know that there's a #dasyurid hashtag on Twitter? You do now, as do I...) This little sweetie is a Little Red Kaluta.


----------



## robert@fm

Sleeping cats!


----------



## Northerner

Baby panther


----------



## Ljc

robert@fm said:


> Sleeping cats!


Awww


----------



## Stitch147

Not all small animals but I thought id share a couple of pics that I took when me and OH went to Howletts animal park last Sunday.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Not all small animals but I thought id share a couple of pics that I took when me and OH went to Howletts animal park last Sunday.
> View attachment 2900 View attachment 2901 View attachment 2902


Delightful pics Stitch, thanks for sharing them, they look so cuddly !!!!! Not probably!  Sounds like you had an enjoyable day, good to take time out isn't it? Take care


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> Awww.  S/he looks please to be out.


Ah, so tiny


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> A long eared Jerboa
> View attachment 2715


Where's Noddy?


----------



## robert@fm

robert@fm said:


> Why not have black _and_ white kittens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The original is full HD (1920x1080); you can download it from here.)


Forgot to mention this at the time, but after a few days of having my new laptop, I got fed up with the wallpaper being an advert for the machine (as per usual), so changed it to the above picture.


----------



## robert@fm

What could be better than a quoll kitten? How about _four_ quoll kittens, of four different species?  This video is somewhat reminiscent of the Blue Peter "vanishing cats", except that these don't quite manage to go off-camera.


----------



## Robin

Saw this little fella in St James' Park when I was in London today, presumably with Mum in the background. Egyptian Goose, I think. (Nobody seemed to have told her it's a bit early for starting a family, there weren't any other goslings around)

around)


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


> Forgot to mention this at the time, but after a few days of having my new laptop, I got fed up with the wallpaper being an advert for the machine (as per usual), so changed it to the above picture.


Sweet!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Not all small animals but I thought id share a couple of pics that I took when me and OH went to Howletts animal park last Sunday.
> View attachment 2900 View attachment 2901 View attachment 2902


Great photography @Stitch, lovely pics x


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


> Sleeping cats!


Ah, I fallen in love with the ginger kitty asleep under the chair, soo cute. Thanks Robert@fm


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> Great photography @Stitch, lovely pics x



I love taking photos. Dont have a fancy camera or anything but my pics always come out pretty good. Especially flowers, for some reason.


----------



## Wirrallass

KookyCat said:


> Oh ruddy Norah, must not get a quoll or a puppy, or a kitten.  Please don't anyone post a picture of a kitten, I'm not able to resist a kitten


See my Avatar?  now that is cute x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> View attachment 2507


Ah Ahh I love em


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> View attachment 2540
> I know I know but I think S/he's cute


So do I Ljc


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> How cute is this baby sloth?!
> View attachment 2322


Very x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> A pig. In a blanket.
> 
> View attachment 2333


I promise I'll never eat pigs-in-blankets again!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> View attachment 2380 Today I present to you a baby tapir. Cute.


All I can say is ah!


----------



## Wirrallass

auntiejude said:


> Spot on! She's a tiger salamander called Izzy.
> How about this one then:
> View attachment 1544


Ah! Look at its little face, adorable


----------



## Wirrallass

Owen said:


> View attachment 2043
> 
> Say hello to Ruby


Hello Ruby x


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Parrott Parrott Parrott!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

So tired!


----------



## Wirrallass

Can you keep a secret?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ljc said:


> A long eared Jerboa
> View attachment 2715


Where's Noddy?


----------



## Wirrallass

No you can't come with us, stay with Daddy!


----------



## Wirrallass

To coin a phrase!

To coin a phrase!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Great pics @wirralass, my 2 girls and I think they're very cute


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


>


Ah @robert@fm that's such a lovely picture, they're adorable


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> View attachment 2548


Flippin heck, what's this been eating?


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Meet Milo the new addition to our family! View attachment 2553


Ah bless!


----------



## Wirrallass

Owen said:


> View attachment 2054
> And Poppy


Hello Poppy, you're adorable


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Aw!!!
> 
> View attachment 1947


You love pigs don't you Northerner?


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> The belle of the beach!
> 
> View attachment 2466


.....and looking  very proud too !


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Woodpecker with her (his?) babies
> 
> View attachment 2617


But passes with flying colours!


----------



## Wirrallass

Please kiss me!


----------



## Wirrallass

Let a sleeping dog lie!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

wirralass said:


> Please kiss me!
> View attachment 2966 View attachment 2966


Omg, too cute


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> A sleepy dormouse


 Ah bless!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Which would you choose?


All of them!


----------



## Wirrallass

AlisonM said:


> Yeah, high five bro!


Bless!


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


> Remember the play-fighting kittens picture? I've come across a heavily photoshopped version!


Brilliant!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


>


Ah Ahh bless & bless again, I want it!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Fluffy!


Oh ah oooo Ooo ah little balls of fluffy fluff!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Box of puppies or KFC bargain bucket?


At first I thought they were chicken drumsticks about to be roasted in the oven! Sorry!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Next you'll be objecting to a chicken in a jumpsuit!
> View attachment 962


Hilarious!


----------



## Wirrallass

AlisonM said:


>


Aw. Ah bless


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Giraffe Mum kissing her baby
> 
> View attachment 1057


Motherly love!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Stunning nature in all its finery
> 
> View attachment 1316


Beautiful aviary of colour


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Awww!!!
> 
> View attachment 1443


Ah, I want it


----------



## Wirrallass

Owen said:


> View attachment 2043
> 
> Say hello to Ruby


Looks a faithful pet


----------



## Wirrallass

Owen said:


> View attachment 2054
> And Poppy


Aw! Ah! I want her


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Love watching the program Secret Life of the Zoo, the baby otters last night were adorable, but the animal I liked most was the Aye Aye.
> View attachment 2331


Such a cutie!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> View attachment 2493


If you don't stop pelting me with bows I'll........


----------



## Wirrallass

Lindarose said:


> Meet Milo the new addition to our family! View attachment 2553


Ah so sweet


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


>


Ah soo beautiful! I love them, I want them x


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Wrinkly pups!


Omg how lovely are they, cuties


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> A short video - you MUST watch it to the end!


That made me laugh!


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> OK, not furry or cuddly, but incredibly beautiful!


Yes, beautiful. Whereabouts in the world would this exotic butterfly be found?


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


> "Dogs are cuter than cats? LOL!"


Aw ah aw so dinky cute


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


> Lyra Silvertongue's dæmon.


Wonder what Old blue eyes Sinatra would say to this cutie?


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Mum's kiss
> 
> View attachment 2164


Adorable!


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Today I give you a baby orangutan.
> View attachment 2528


Now this is a real cutie, I adore orangutans


----------



## Wirrallass

You'll never find me under here!

You'll never find me under here!


----------



## Wirrallass

Paws for thought?


----------



## Wirrallass

Hello, I'm Kwackers!


----------



## Wirrallass

I'm your birthday present xxx


----------



## Wirrallass

I've lost my Mummy, ah!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Great pics @wirralass, my 2 girls and I think they're very cute


Thank you Lucy


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Puppy dog eyes...


Aw ah look at those eyes ah


----------



## mikeyB

Twitchy finger? Or just call it a spot the difference picture and drive people frantic with frustration. Good sport


----------



## Wirrallass

Sorry to intrude. Just flew in to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## Wirrallass

Now do I look like the Queen?


----------



## Wirrallass

Ah bless!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Twitchy finger? Or just call it a spot the difference picture and drive people frantic with frustration. Good sport


But there's only one pic now!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

mikeyB said:


> Twitchy finger? Or just call it a spot the difference picture and drive people frantic with frustration. Good sport


I fixed it - only one pic now, don't ask how I did it plz!!!


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


> Tierkinder — a five-minute slideshow of some of the cutest images ever seen.
> 
> (The background music is one of those classical tunes which I ought to know the name of, but don't.)


Robert@fm, this video is truly wonderful and the music is soothing & relaxing , I love it. Thank you for posting this here. Everyone you must watch it


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


>


Simply the best


----------



## Wirrallass

Does this mean we can get married now?


----------



## Wirrallass

Introducing baby kwackers!


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

To coin a phrase!


----------



## shirl

How sweet, hope that little one survives! x


----------



## robert@fm

Mouseupial?  (The source page says it's a dasyurid but not what species; I doubt that it's a quoll.)


----------



## Northerner

Looks like a vicious little blighter!


----------



## grovesy

Northerner said:


> Looks like a vicious little blighter!


It is wanting to get its own back on thoose pesky scientists.


----------



## Contused

Perhaps it's a Common Dunnart…

https://wildlifing.smugmug.com/NatureandLandscape/Mammals/Dasyurids-1/i-HLp8CRZ


----------



## Ljc

It's a brave little thing. Cute too


----------



## robert@fm

Contused said:


> Perhaps it's a Common Dunnart…


Just read the text on the page, and it is indeed a common dunnart (_Sminthopsis murina_). Well spotted! 

And who cares anyway, as the page says all dasys are cute.


----------



## robert@fm

Appropriate one for the reply number (although should really have been posted instead of my reply above, so as to match the _post_ number).  My family once had a kitten like that, she was really cute.


----------



## Stitch147

Time to change my lancing device, this ones cuter!


----------



## robert@fm

http://www.tinykittens.com/ — exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## Stitch147

robert@fm said:


> http://www.tinykittens.com/ — exactly what it says on the tin.


So cute. I want another kitten.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> So cute. I want another kitten.


But kittens grow into cats Stitch - and cats do their business in other people's gardens  - why don't cat owners teach their cats to s..t in cat litter trays that are kept in their own homes or gardens?! x
WL


----------



## Stitch147

wirralass said:


> But kittens grow into cats Stitch - and cats do their business in other people's gardens  - why don't cat owners teach their cats to s..t in cat litter trays that are kept in their own homes or gardens?! x
> WL


My cat Tigga goes outside to play but will always come back in to use her litter box.


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> My cat Tigga goes outside to play but will always come back in to use her litter box.


How very pleased I am to hear this Stitch - I wasn't of course referring to YOUR own well trained cat......
WL x


----------



## robert@fm

Stumbled across this one while searching for info on how to beat the _Lemmings_ level "Come on over to my place". Norwegian lemmings are so cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sadly, it also contains a bit about one of the low points of cinema history, the Disney fictional film _White Wilderness_ which they presented as a "documentary". Contrary to what is sometimes claimed, it didn't start the idiotic myth about "lemming suicide", but it certainly helped perpetuate it.  Dozens of lemmings (which were supposed to be Norwegian, but were actually the North American variety) were murdered by the crew.  They should have stuck to filming real wonders of nature, not resorted to faking nonexistent ones...


----------



## Ditto

Grrrrrr...


----------



## Wirrallass

Brilliant footage Robert - thanks for sharing
WL


----------



## robert@fm

Oh no! another lemming...


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


> Oh no! another lemming...


Hungry little blighters aren't they  - and yes cute
WL


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> Oh no! another lemming...


Hehe! When I was out walking in Norway I came across a lemming - it stood up on its hind legs and squeaked furiously at me!  Apparently, they can get so upset at people disturbing them that they can have a heart attack!  They are very cute


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Ljc

robert@fm said:


>



Aww so cute.


----------



## Northerner

A beautiful willow ptarmigan


----------



## Ljc

WOW  S/he's beautiful.


----------



## Ditto

How do you post a picture again?


----------



## Wirrallass

robert@fm said:


>


Ah bless  - it's so tiny isn't it x
WL


----------



## Bloden

robert@fm said:


>


Uf, look at those nails - you nick my cherry and I'll scratch yer eyes out!


----------



## Ditto

This is my brothers 'small' cat Coco  we just call her fatcat.


----------



## Lindarose

Oh my goodness Ditto She looks like a seal!


----------



## Ditto

I thought that too! I think she was already fat when she moved in with my brother. She lived a few houses down originally, but cats are a law unto themselves.  She's gorgeous. She has lost a bit lately, he cut back on her eats.


----------



## robert@fm

For Sale: One Useless Cat — an oldie but goodie.


----------



## Ditto

Aw that is just so cute ::luvs::


----------



## Ljc

Can I have some


----------



## Stitch147

Here's my little fur baby Tigga lazing on her tower this morning.


----------



## Northerner

Far too cute!


----------



## Stitch147

Soooooo cute.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Far too cute!
> 
> View attachment 3464


Aw look at kitties paw on duckies back giving duckie a cuddle - soooo cutey cute 
WL


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> This is my brothers 'small' cat Coco  we just call her fatcat.


Oh, I LOVE fat cats - the fatter the better. Some friends shipped (it was that large!) their fat cat to Spain and it turned out to be a mouth-breather too (too lazy or stupid to breathe thru its nose). I loved that cat...


----------



## Stitch147

Here's another pic of my little monster Tigga.


----------



## Bloden

If we're doing a Show and Tell, this is my little monster, Stitch. Not very cute, but the best dog we've ever had. Aaaah, my Bloden (means 'little flower' in Welsh if you were wondering).


----------



## Ditto

Do you live in a castle?  He's gorgeous. One of them came up to me at the bus-stop in the week. Somebody afraid of dogs would have freaked out. He'd escaped from a house opposite...they soon had him back in.


----------



## Northerner

My niece has got herself a puppy....!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> My niece has got herself a puppy....!
> 
> View attachment 4138



Cute.


----------



## Ditto

He's a lollipop dog, little body and a big head.  My Mum would so luv to own him.


----------



## Ljc




----------



## Greyhound Gal

As we're sharing, here is a very comfy Sundance (aka Sunny/Mr Sunshine). Fast asleep on his and Jets sofa in the conservatory!
Greyhounds can sleep in the strangest of positions


----------



## Bloden

Ditto said:


> Do you live in a castle?  He's gorgeous. One of them came up to me at the bus-stop in the week. Somebody afraid of dogs would have freaked out. He'd escaped from a house opposite...they soon had him back in.


Hahaha...a castle...love it, Ditto! I live in an old stone farmhouse - the ground floor (in the pic) used to be the cowshed and pigsty, now the kitchen-diner and lounge. (Bloden's a girl, btw).


----------



## Ditto

Bloden said:


> Hahaha...a castle...love it, Ditto! I live in an old stone farmhouse - the ground floor (in the pic) used to be the cowshed and pigsty, now the kitchen-diner and lounge. (Bloden's a girl, btw).


I bet it's nice and cool. 

This is my new pet, my mouse Rory. I hid him in the kitchen for time and then 'came out' to Mum. I said there's a mouse in the kitchen, she said it'll just be a little field mouse, they come in off the fields. I said this one's not from the field, he's from the RSPCA.


----------



## Ljc

Soooo tired


----------



## Ljc

Ditto said:


> I bet it's nice and cool.
> 
> This is my new pet, my mouse Rory. I hid him in the kitchen for time and then 'came out' to Mum. I said there's a mouse in the kitchen, she said it'll just be a little field mouse, they come in off the fields. I said this one's not from the field, he's from the RSPCA. View attachment 4151


Awwwww


----------



## Greyhound Gal

He's a cutie @Ditto , but he's on a box of cat food


----------



## Ditto

LOL I know! I like to keep him on his toes.  Him and CheekyCat go nose to nose. Rory is fearless, go mouse.


----------



## Stitch147

Forgot about this thread!
So here's a baby sloth.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Seriously adorable


----------



## robert@fm

I am going through this thread, partly to replace links to Photobucket (spit) images with links to the same images moved to Flickr, but partly to replace other dead links where I can.

I have drawn a blank with wallpaper site "hdwpics.com"; the image was called "Cute-Kittens-and-Puppies" but I've forgotten exactly what it was (except that it involved at least one of each, curled up together), so I can't do a general image search, and of course using the Wayback Machine to search that site is fruitless as there are thousands of images to trawl through, and the one I'm looking for might not have been archived. 

In the meantime, here's a cute calico kitten image rescued from that site via the Wayback Machine.


----------



## Ditto




----------



## Wirrallass

Ditto said:


> View attachment 6348


Aww, love it, nice one Ditto


----------



## Ditto

wirralass said:


> Aww, love it, nice one Ditto


I like wols! I've made it my header on Facebook.


----------



## Contused

Ditto said:


> I like wols! I've made it my header on Facebook.


----------



## robert@fm

Heeeeere's... a quoll!


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## Contused

*(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


----------



## robert@fm

In recognition of the recent second anniversary of David Bowie's passing:


----------



## robert@fm

And here's a David Bowie husky puppy.





I was trying to find a sheltie -- they are even cuter, and often have odd eyes -- but the only one I could find was spoiled by an ugly watermark.


----------



## Northerner

robert@fm said:


> And here's a David Bowie husky puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was trying to find a sheltie -- they are even cuter, and often have odd eyes -- but the only one I could find was spoiled by an ugly watermark.


I only found out the other day that eye colour is caused by the amount of melanin in the stroma of the iris - more melanin gives brown eyes, less gives green (mine are green) and blue eyes means there is little or no melanin


----------



## robert@fm

A blue merle sheltie, very similar in appearance to my elder sister's dog Belle.


----------



## mikeyB

Just a medical correction. David Bowie didn’t have different coloured eyes. An eye injury when he was a teenager left him with a permanently dilated pupil, which can give the impression of different coloured irises, but they weren’t different colours. Sorry to spoil the fun.


----------



## Stitch147

@Northerner has been shopping!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> @Northerner has been shopping!
> View attachment 6508


'Unexpected item in bagging area'


----------



## Contused

The monkeys cloned recently in China…




*(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


----------



## mikeyB

Good job macaques can’t recognise themselves in mirrors. These are, of course, just the next big step on to cloning humans. Only the Chinese have the morals different enough to try this. Recreate your little boy or girl who has just died. The stuff of nightmares.

Cute they are not. They look terrified.


----------



## robert@fm

How about a piglet and a bunny cuddling?


----------



## Bloden

What, no quolls this week?


----------



## Contused

A tiny otter pup is being cared for at the Vale Wildlife Rescue and Rehabilitation Centre near Tewkesbury after being found by the RSPCA, alone and freezing…




*(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


----------



## Stitch147

Little piggies dressed as Disney characters!


----------



## Northerner

Stitch147 said:


> Little piggies dressed as Disney characters!


Love 'em!


----------



## Stitch147

Northerner said:


> Love 'em!


I love the one dressed as piglet!


----------



## mikeyB

I love piglets. Stuck on a skewer and spit roasted.

Signed,

Mr Nasty


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

*(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


----------



## Contused

*(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


----------



## Contused




----------



## mikeyB

I like that picture. Two youngsters comparing notes on growing up.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Northerner

Not to the Dog's Home, surely?


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Hugo, a Golden Retriever, posing in London's Chinatown in Gerrard Street, during celebrations marking the first day of the Year of the Dog…


----------



## HOBIE

Good !


----------



## Contused

Xiasi hounds dressed to celebrate the Year of the Dog…


----------



## Contused

A 'Chimera' cat…


----------



## Contused

A so-calld 'Squirrel-proof' bird feeder…


----------



## mikeyB

Currently working as a bird proof squirrel feeder. The best laid plans....


----------



## Contused

Nine-month-old Mia. Just look at those ears…


----------



## Contused

A Cavalier King Charles spaniel plays in a daffodil patch as the first signs of spring appear in West…


----------



## Contused

A Robin in London…


----------



## Contused

Kingfisher in snow above River Slea in Lincolnshire…


----------



## Contused

Siberian kitten 'Nero' experiencing Scottish snow for the first time…


----------



## Contused

Parakeet in snowy Kensington Gardens…


----------



## Brando77

CoCo and Dexter as kittens and 8years later.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Wirrallass

Robin said:


> Saw this little fella in St James' Park when I was in London today, presumably with Mum in the background. Egyptian Goose, I think. (Nobody seemed to have told her it's a bit early for starting a family, there weren't any other goslings around)
> 
> around)View attachment 2920


I agree, it looks like an Egyptian goose to me Robin


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Kingfisher catches a fish…


----------



## Contused




----------



## robert@fm

Is that a Samoyed?  Very cute and fluffy...


----------



## Contused

robert@fm said:


> Is that a Samoyed?  Very cute and fluffy...


It looks like a Samoyed, but I can't be sure as I've recently deleted the link to the relevant photograph gallery in our local rag.


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> The monkeys cloned recently in China…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(Clicking on this image will open a larger version)*


Poor little mites, they look terrified


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Forgot about this thread!
> So here's a baby sloth.
> View attachment 6342


Now that is cute and appropriate to this threads title.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Jelly, a five-year-old Persian cat…


----------



## Contused

Polar bear cubs cuddle their mother…


----------



## Contused

Blue Morpho butterfly…


----------



## Contused

Harbor, an 8-week-old Labrador pup takes a nap…


----------



## Contused




----------



## kentish maid




----------



## Contused

A Maltese toy dog relaxes at the Crufts dog show at the NEC arena…


----------



## Ljc

Boy that’s sun is bright


----------



## Contused

Rescued dogs Easter Parade & Bonnet Festival in Manhattan…


----------



## Contused

This little bear cub in Lake Clark National Park, Alaska, looks perfectly pleased as he appears to give himself a round of a-PAWS…


----------



## Contused

Five cute and fluffy, one week old baby ducklings pictured in the sunshine at Bocketts Farm in Surrey this morning. The spring weather may have now finally arrived with a mixed forecast for the weekend…


----------



## HOBIE

Quack quack.


----------



## Contused

A bee covered with pollen crawls in a crocus flower at Ebing, Germany…


----------



## Contused

A great tit rests on a snow-covered tree in Jakupica, Macedonia…


----------



## Contused

Utu the orangutan being carried after being rescued from villagers who had kept him as a house pet in Ketapang, West Kalimantan province in Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

Polar bear Victoria and her, as of yet unnamed and unsexed, cub, the first to be born in the UK in twenty-five years. Born in December in the Highland Wildlife Park, the cub has recently taken its first steps into the park's outdoor enclosure…


----------



## Contused

A pair of meerkats play at Wilhelma Zoo, Stuttgart. The animals were born in January…


----------



## kentish maid

Our old dog looking for the postman


----------



## Contused

A man carries his dog during a mass in honour of Saint Lazarus in the indigenous community of Monimbo in Masaya, Nicaragua…


----------



## Contused

Two lion cubs play after being released into a large enclosure in Johannesburg Zoo, South Africa…


----------



## Contused

A baby six banded armadillo born at Newquay Zoo, Cornwall…


----------



## Contused

Meerkats play with Easter treats at Taronga zoo in Sydney. Keepers and animal behaviourists have offered Easter-themed treats and enrichment to several animals…


----------



## Wirrallass

kentish maid said:


> Our old dog looking for the postman


Ah!


----------



## Contused

Eight-year-old Henry sits alongside a new born lamb warming up inside an oven on a farm in Somerset. East Harptree farmer Jon King has taken the unusual step of warming up the weak lambs inside his Rayburn because of the recent cold snap…


----------



## Contused

A lion cub chews on his mother's tail near Namiri Plains in Serengeti, Tanzania…


----------



## Contused

Homer the dog rides in a mini school bus during the annual Blessing of the Animals ceremony in Los Angeles…


----------



## Contused

Day-old chicks at the Spring Time Live at The Harrogate Showground…


----------



## KayC

Loving you is easy because you're......cute.


----------



## Contused

A hare pulls a funny face in the Cairngorms…


----------



## Contused

Members of the Sausage Dog Club meet for their annual walk in Bath…


----------



## Contused

A dog sits in front of a wing image on display at a pet show in Tokyo…


----------



## HOBIE

Contused said:


> Members of the Sausage Dog Club meet for their annual walk in Bath…


Is that 2 dogs in Bath ?


----------



## Contused

HOBIE said:


> Is that 2 dogs in Bath ?


Yes, in front of the Royal Crescent.


----------



## Contused

Lambs wander in the garden of Doe Park in Teesdale as snow sweeps north over the North of England this past Easter Monday…


----------



## Contused

A cat waits to be fed by people fishing at Karaköy pier, Istanbul…


----------



## Contused

A chameleon is displayed at the Foundation Epicrates in Lublin, Poland. The centre cares for abandoned exotic creatures that have been pets…


----------



## Contused

A man carries his dog while walking in the park in Marsaxlokk, Malta…


----------



## kentish maid




----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin




----------



## Brando77

Dexter.


----------



## kentish maid

From a dog lover


----------



## Contused

Baby wombat Apari looks out of his mother's pouch…


----------



## Contused

A white wagtail on blossom in central China’s Henan province…


----------



## robert@fm

Mrs Mad Ronin said:


> View attachment 8402


#blackcatsmatter


----------



## kentish maid




----------



## Contused

Huge flocks of noisy Western Corellas perch in the trees that line the Darling river in Bourke, Australia…


----------



## Contused

Twin geep 'This' (right) and 'That' on Angela Bermingham's farm in Murneen, Co. Mayo. The twins are believed to be the hybrid offspring of Ms Bermingham's female goat 'Daisy' and a Cheviot ram from a neighbouring farm…


----------



## Contused

Horses at the Oostvaardersplassen nature reserve in Lelystad, Netherlands…


----------



## Contused

Oscar, a 23 month old Cavoodle waits to audition for Handa Opera on Sydney Harbour - La Boheme in Sydney, Australia…


----------



## Contused

Two-week-old wild boars frolic in the Budakeszi game park, Budapest, Hungary…


----------



## Contused

A crow plucks fur off a panda’s back for its nest in a zoo, Beijing, China…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> A crow plucks fur off a panda’s back for its nest in a zoo, Beijing, China…



Is that what the Americans call “brown nosing?”  Shh! In case you don’t get the reference; kissing ***!


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> Is that what the Americans call “brown nosing?”  Shh! In case you don’t get the reference; kissing ***!


Well, the caption was absolutely 'back', but it might well equally be described as 'backside'!


----------



## Contused

A nomadic child carries a lamb to grazing fields in the highlands of Sanliurfa, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

A newborn Asian elephant is pictured on the first day of a public appearance at the Planckendael Zoo in Mechelen, Belgium…


----------



## Contused

Wiley the 12-week old Dalmatian puppy who has a heart shaped mark on his nose…


----------



## Contused

Newt, the red-necked wallaby, who was rescued after being let out of his mother's pouch during snowy weather at the Longleat wildlife attraction in Wiltshire…


----------



## Contused

The little polar bear baby Nanook makes the first steps with her mother outside their cave in the compound at the zoo in Gelsenkirchen, Germany…


----------



## Contused

Owners and their dogs take part in HK Doggie Dash 2018, an event held to raise money for abandoned and surrendered dogs in Hong Kong. Dozens of pugs and dachshunds compensated for their modest speed with peppy spirit in the inaugural race…


----------



## Contused

A Sphinx cat plays at the international feline beauty competition in Bucharest. More than 250 cats take part in the two-day competition in the Romanian capital…


----------



## Contused

A squirrel causes a pause in play during the football match between Hull City and Sheffield Wednesday at KCOM Stadium…


----------



## Bloden

Bloden makes herself as flat as possible...


----------



## Contused

A Syrian brown bear cub plays with its mother in its enclosure. Three Syrian brown bear cubs were born at the zoo on 19 January in Servion, Switzerland…


----------



## Contused

A Siberian tiger cub is seen at the Hengdaohezi Feline Breeding Center in China…


----------



## kentish maid




----------



## TheClockworkDodo

R has just sent me links to these tweets - thought you might like to see them too.

The owl and the pussycat - https://twitter.com/ThatEricAlper/status/995529147752607744

And some GIANT ducklings! - https://twitter.com/georginasally/status/995690906354413568


----------



## Contused

St. Bernard dogs enjoy an ice cream on a sunny day in Scarborough…


----------



## Contused

An Andean bear cub enters its outdoor enclosure in Frankfurt zoo for the first time…


----------



## Contused

A male pheasant walks along the Norderney island’s dunes, in Germany…


----------



## Contused

Cheetah cubs sit on a toy zebra. The pair were born in March at the Everland amusement park, Yongin, South Korea…


----------



## Ingressus

My new dog lol


----------



## Contused

Newborn Himalayan bear cubs, which were named Yashin and Streltsov in honour of well-known Soviet football players and Olympic champions Lev Yashin and Eduard Streltsov, are seen inside an open-air cage at the Royev Ruchey Zoo in Krasnoyarsk, Russia…


----------



## Contused

This is one croc who knows how to rock - using two tiny snails as headphones to enjoy some jungle tunes. The funny snap, taken by Tanto Yensen, shows a red eyed crocodile with two snails either side of its head. Tanto was in Jakarta, Indonesia when he spotted the shelled creatures slithering over the reptile and waited more than half an hour for the slow-moving snails to be in just the right position for the hilarious shot…


----------



## Contused

A goat on a stage during a rare Levant goat auction and exhibition in Amman, Jordan…


----------



## Contused

A monkey with its baby swim in the Yamuna river during a hot summer day in Mathura, India…


----------



## Contused

An MSP and his dog, Bobby, tackle the obstacle course as they take part in the Holyrood dog of the year competition at the Scottish parliament…


----------



## Contused

A sheep soft toy and teddy bear hang on signs indicating the direction of the Pyrenees and Slovenia during a protest by French shepherds against the release in the Pau region of bears from Slovenia…


----------



## Contused

These seven adorable dogs could be the most obedient pooches in Scotland. Their owner has six well-trained Shetland sheep-dogs, and one Alaskan Klee Kai which she says are like 'fully trained models'. Some of the dogs, who are named after Lord of the Rings and Game of Thrones characters, have been posing since they were four weeks old. The cute pups, whose ages range from six months to six years old, are called Fenton, Thiago, Gimli, Mercy, Ghost, Murphy and Jara…


----------



## Contused

A baby otter has its first health checkup. It was among five pups being weighed and microchipped at Chester zoo…


----------



## Contused

A male swan strikes a stunning balletic-style pose in front of Hampton Court Palace…


----------



## Contused

Vets assist a wild baby elephant in Aceh, Indonesia. The animal was abandoned by its herd after it was caught in a trap and sustained serious injuries to its lower leg and foot…


----------



## Contused

A baby marsh hare eating breakfast, Vero Beach, Florida…


----------



## Contused

Pampered dogs pose at the Instapooch stand at the Dog Lovers Show in Melbourne, Australia…


----------



## Contused

A bee covered with pollen sits in the blossom of a flower at the Berggarten park in Hanover, Germany…


----------



## Contused

A black grouse performs courtship rituals in a field near the village of Lovchitsy, Belarus…


----------



## Contused

The Ospreys at the Loch of the Lowes in Perthshire have hatched two chicks, with one more egg due to hatch shortly…







We have a second chick at Loch of the Lowes!


----------



## Contused

Adders sunbathe on a bug hotel in Pulborough Brooks nature reserve, UK…


----------



## Contused

A marmot comes out of hibernation in Vanoise national park, in the French Alps…


----------



## Contused

A fox in the Rostovsky nature reserve in Orlovsky District, Russia…


----------



## Contused

A curlew foraging in wet sand, Morecambe Bay, Lancashire…


----------



## Contused

Visiting swallows stay low in high winds at a lake near Dunstable in England…


----------



## Contused

A baby ring-tailed lemur is one of many animals born in a spring boom at Bedfordshire’s Woburn Safari Park in England…


----------



## Contused

A Siberian tiger cub is weighed at a zoo at Shenyang, China…


----------



## Contused

A pair of ring-tailed lemur pups hold on to their mother’s back in Bursa, Turkey…


----------



## Ingressus

I know this is not so cute but hey i took my grandson fishing for his first time, i havnt been fishing for years anyway this is what we caught he was so made up and now im his hero loll


----------



## Contused

Ingressus said:


> I know this is not so cute but hey i took my grandson fishing for his first time, i havnt been fishing for years anyway this is what we caught he was so made up and now im his hero lollView attachment 8905


Well done!


----------



## Contused

South China tiger (Pantheratigris amoyensis) cub triplets turn three months old at Hangzhou Safari Park in Hangzhou, China…


----------



## Contused

The sun setting behind a cuckoo as it spreads its wings…


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


>



Aw! @wirralass, you got beaten by baby cattle! Baby pandas should have been number one!


----------



## Ingressus

He is my new dog getting in two weeks Oscar hope he stays like this i got him to get some exercise lol , cost me a fortune, only thing he hasnt got is a Rowlex watch.


----------



## Contused

Kevin Chan's glamourous three-year-old Afghan Hound, AJ Nirvana Battle from Beijing, China…


----------



## Contused

Macaques hold their offspring at a national nature reserve in Mount Wuyi, southeast China…


----------



## kentish maid




----------



## HOBIE

kentish maid said:


>


More Fish Please


----------



## Contused

The first of 600 Cygnets are hatched at the Abbotsbury Swannery in Dorset, said to indicate the beginning of summer. Pictured are the first family of six…


----------



## Contused

A brown tail moth caterpillar…


----------



## kentish maid




----------



## Contused

A small snail is reflected in rainwater covering a wooden floor after a shower in a garden in Frankfurt am Main, Germany…


----------



## Contused

These eastern screech owls were spotted poking their heads out from the middle of a tree in Angrignon in Montreal, Canada…


----------



## kentish maid

A young pheasant (I think) seen on our travels today


----------



## kentish maid

Taken last year, a baby sparrow who left his nest too early. He somehow found his way into the flower pots and the parents came and fed him till he was strong enough to fly away


----------



## Contused

A lion cub pulls its sibling's tail in Kenya's Masai Mara game reserve…


----------



## Contused

Five recently hatched African spurred tortoises, *Centrochelys Sulcata*, wander on the grass at Guadalajara zoo in Mexico…


----------



## Contused

Children play with their dog in the snow in the Siberian city of Norilsk…


----------



## Contused

An eagle owl and her chicks nest on a cliff in the mountains around Jerusalem…


----------



## Contused

During a visit to an animal rescue centre at Iquitos in Peru, the UK foreign secretary is shown a baby black spider monkey that was rescued by rangers after its parents were killed by poachers…


----------



## Contused

A villager carries wood while a blackbuck runs past in Bhetnoi, India. Villagers in the Ganjam district consider blackbucks as incarnations of Lord Vishnu and harbingers of rain…


----------



## Ingressus

1 week to go til i get him


----------



## Ingressus

1 week to go before i bring Oscar home


----------



## Contused

A bird rests on the head of a white-tailed deer in San José Villanueva, El Salvador…


----------



## Contused

Chengjiu the giant panda cub plays at Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding in southwest China's Sichuan Province…


----------



## Contused

A colourful kingfisher emerges from the water with its lunch in Kirkcudbright, Scotland…


----------



## Contused

A common tern flies over the Farne Islands where this year's puffin count is in progress…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Chengjiu the giant panda cub plays at Chengdu Research Base of Giant Panda Breeding in southwest China's Sichuan Province…



Awww!  that’s @wirralass when she was younger: a heartbreaker!


----------



## Contused

A swallow feeds baby birds under the eaves of a farmer's house in Guiyang, Guizhou Province of China…


----------



## Contused

A zoo worker plays with a new baby panda at Malaysia Zoo in Kuala Lumpur…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> A swallow feeds baby birds under the eaves of a farmer's house in Guiyang, Guizhou Province of China…



Harrassed parent: all those youngsters screeching for food!


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> A zoo worker plays with a new baby panda at Malaysia Zoo in Kuala Lumpur…



Aww!  More pictures of @wirralass ’s early years!  At least the pics are cute, mine are a bit embarrassing! Very cringing when guests come round & your parents proudly parade your early photos! In my case excerbated by my very obvious misshaped nose from a mended cleft pallette! BUT, I always have one eybrow cocked up & a challenging look in my eyes! See me; not my nose! Ahhh! The cockiness of youth: about 5, I think!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> Awww!  that’s @wirralass when she was younger: a heartbreaker!


Oh if only we could turn back the hands of time Lanny but have the wisdom & knowledge that we have today! Just wishful thinking


----------



## Contused

The Ospreys at the River Dyfi/Dovey have hatched three chicks…


----------



## Contused

Japanese PM Abe poses with an Akita Inu puppy presented to Russian figure skating gold medallist Zagitova in Moscow…


----------



## Contused

Two dogs collide as they cross the finish line at the Corgi Nationals, during which hundreds competed for the fastest dog title at the 17-race event at Arcadia, USA…


----------



## Contused

A swan and cygnet at a nest partly made of rubbish from the lake near Queen Louise's Bridge in Copenhagen…


----------



## Contused

Two orphaned bear cubs explore their enclosure after being placed in the care of a wildlife rescue park when their mother was euthanised. The four-month-old black bears were rescued from a treetop in Arizona’s White Mountains. The state’s game and fish department killed the cubs’ mother after twice removing her from a residential area in the town of Pinetop-Lakeside…


----------



## Contused

A Siberian tiger cub looks at the camera at Guaipo Siberian Tiger Park in China…


----------



## Contused

A kingfisher grasps a fish at the bottom of the river in Dereham, Norfolk…


----------



## kentish maid




----------



## kentish maid

Contused said:


> Two dogs collide as they cross the finish line at the Corgi Nationals, during which hundreds competed for the fastest dog title at the 17-race event at Arcadia, USA…


They look a lot like my little dog


----------



## Contused

This cat was left with a saucer of milk as a river of lava approaches from behind. The lava cut off Highway 132 in the Puna District of Hawaii…


----------



## Contused

A recently born rare white bison is seen in a zoo in Belgrade, Serbia…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> This cat was left with a saucer of milk as a river of lava approaches from behind. The lava cut off Highway 132 in the Puna District of Hawaii…



That seems cruel to me! I hope the cat is ok! What good is a saucer of milk if the cat is left behind & can’t get out!


----------



## Contused

Gulls hatch during the spawning period at a nameless islet located in the middle of Dukan Dam in Sulaymaniyah, Iraq…


----------



## Contused

A dog mascot of the Italian elite military unit Cuirassiers' Regiment is seen during the Republic Day military parade in Rome…


----------



## Contused

An Afghan child holds onto his baby goat in Mazar-i-Sharif…


----------



## Contused

A girl looks at ducklings at the Belagro international agricultural exhibition at Shchomyslitsa, Belarus…


----------



## Contused

An ant drinks from a raindrop after a shower in Rottweil, southern Germany…


----------



## Contused

A youngster rides his horse along the River Eden on the first day of the Appleby Horse Fair…


----------



## Contused

A rabbit leaps its way through an obstacle course as part of the side programme of the German Equestrian Championship…


----------



## Contused

A pair of European goldfinches squabble over food in a rural garden setting near Hawick on the Scottish Borders…


----------



## Contused

A four day old male Rothschild giraffe calf plays in the grass at Port Lympne Reserve in Hythe. At nearly 6 feet tall and still waiting to be named he will join 8 other giraffes already at the reserve…


----------



## Contused

A humming bird flies at a public square in Vina del Mar, Chile…


----------



## Contused

A technician measures a Vallarta mud turtle at a laboratory of the Guadalajara University in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico…


----------



## Contused

Chris Davies MP releases some of the pigeons taking part in the Lords -v- Commons pigeon race held in aid of veterans mental health charity Combat Stress. Each pigeon has been sponsored by an MP or peer…


----------



## Contused

A stranded raccoon who became a social media sensation after climbing a skyscraper in Minnesota, US…


----------



## Contused

A volunteer checks a hazel dormouse as wildlife charity People's Trust for Endangered Species in partnership with Warwickshire Wildlife Trust and others, release 20 breeding pairs or trios of rare hazel dormice into an undisclosed woodland location in Warwickshire…


----------



## Contused

Two male Amur leopard cubs that were born at Brookfield Zoo in Chicago, Illinois…


----------



## Contused

Bats are trapped in nets to be examined for possible viruses at the Franceville International Centre of Medical Research in Gabon…


----------



## Contused

A boxer dog dressed as a lion waits before a performance at an international dog and cat exhibition in Erfurt, Germany…


----------



## Contused

White tiger cubs which were born in February play in an enclosure at Amneville Zoo in eastern France…


----------



## Contused

British short hair cat 'Amber von der Feenlichtung' waits during an international dog and cat exhibition in Erfurt, Germany…


----------



## Contused

A mountain hare says 'Hello' in the Cairngorms, Scotland…


----------



## Contused

A meerkat appears to look as if it has just remembered it needs to be somewhere else instead of in the Little Karoo, South Africa…


----------



## Contused

Two weaver ants, otherwise known as fire ants, dancing together in Bata, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

A snowy owl looks very content as it smiles in Ontario, Canada…


----------



## Contused

A colourful reptile holds up a twig as it is pictured looking like a warrior with a powerful stance…


----------



## Contused

A little leopard tortoise jumps on a friend’s back in Tarangire national park, Tanzania…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> A little leopard tortoise jumps on a friend’s back in Tarangire national park, Tanzania…



That reminds me of my nephew’s constant demands for piggy back rides when he was a kid: he’d be excited; I’d be again! I made him promise me a piggy back ride in return when he grew up! When leaving for uni in England he delivered on that promise but, TBH, I felt a little silly being on his back! But, it was the principal & a promise is a promise, right?


----------



## Contused

Lanny said:


> That reminds me of my nephew’s constant demands for piggy back rides when he was a kid: he’d be excited; I’d be again! I made him promise me a piggy back ride in return when he grew up! When leaving for uni in England he delivered on that promise but, TBH, I felt a little silly being on his back! But, it was the principal & a promise is a promise, right?


Indeed!


----------



## Contused

A frog appears to have a big smile for the camera in Russia…


----------



## Contused

A baby Asian elephant follows its mother in its enclosure at the Taronga Western Plains zoo in Dubbo, New South Wales…


----------



## Contused

Two Scottish wildcat kittens that will join a conservation breeding programme experts hope will save the species from extinction in the wild…


----------



## Contused

Owners and their dachshunds attend The Mad Hatters Flea party organised by The Sausage Social in London…


----------



## Contused

A native pademelon, or small wallaby, is carried in a pouch by a volunteer wildlife rehabilitator in Kayena, Tasmania…


----------



## kentish maid

An orphan bird on my patio this evening


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Some cute baby weasels posing for a photo


----------



## Wirrallass




----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> A baby Asian elephant follows its mother in its enclosure at the Taronga Western Plains zoo in Dubbo, New South Wales…


Aww what  a little darling


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> A stranded raccoon who became a social media sensation after climbing a skyscraper in Minnesota, US…


Oh my goodness me ~ it has a natural talent to climb! Don't look down raccoon!


----------



## Wirrallass

Lanny said:


> That reminds me of my nephew’s constant demands for piggy back rides when he was a kid: he’d be excited; I’d be again! I made him promise me a piggy back ride in return when he grew up! When leaving for uni in England he delivered on that promise but, TBH, I felt a little silly being on his back! But, it was the principal & a promise is a promise, right?


Absolutely Lanny


----------



## Wirrallass

Meet this cutie mini pig


----------



## Pamela Giddings

I will consider sending pics of maisie and madge, our hamsters  yes I'm nearly 30 yet have pet hamsters lol


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


> A frog appears to have a big smile for the camera in Russia…


That's because he's a happy chappy!


----------



## mikeyB

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Some cute baby weasels posing for a photo


Must be a fake picture. A Scottish highland road and no potholes?


----------



## Contused

A cute gosling looks like it's trying its best to get airborne, months before it can fly. The small bird had become detached from his family of 2 geese and 6 goslings and was running to catch them up…


----------



## Contused

Mother goose with her goslings on the water in Leduc, Canada…


----------



## HOBIE

A load of Gooooses


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

I think they have a creche system, so that's probably all her friends' and families' goslings as well as her own - a little school of them


----------



## Contused

Bald eagle battles fox for rabbit in skies above San Juan Island. The aerial combat continues more than 20 feet in the air…


----------



## Contused

The tails of six young squirrels are stuck together by tree sap in the Omaha, Nebraska…


----------



## Contused

A dachshund had to be rescued by the fire service after getting stuck in some railings…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> A dachshund had to be rescued by the fire service after getting stuck in some railings…



Aaww! He looks ashamed of himself too!


----------



## Pamela Giddings

Contused said:


> Mother goose with her goslings on the water in Leduc, Canada…



Oh my gooseness...


----------



## Contused

Pamela Giddings said:


> Oh my gooseness...


----------



## Contused

This hamster crawled into a jam jar to shelter from an earthquake in Japan…


----------



## Contused

This ferret became stuck in mesh fencing at the DVLA centre in Ossett…


----------



## Contused

Slugging off: A frog is left in shock when a courageous snail climbs straight over him and continues along a branch in Isère, near Lyon, France…


----------



## Lanny

Contused said:


> Slugging off: A frog is left in shock when a courageous snail climbs straight over him and continues along a branch in Isère, near Lyon, France…



Oohh! Cheeky!


----------



## Contused

A brave praying mantis clambers all over a baby crocodile for a sunbathing session in Yogyakarta, Indonesia…


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww bless!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Who wins?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## robert@fm

wirralass said:


> Who wins?
> 
> WL


Such a cute little play fight.  Many of the English comments are good as well.


----------



## Wirrallass

WL


----------



## Ingressus

My daughter is baby sitting my 6th month old dog Oscar he is male but being made to wear bows its wrong i want to wear one


----------



## Wirrallass

Ingressus said:


> My daughter is baby sitting my 6th month old dog Oscar he is male but being made to wear bows its wrong i want to wear oneView attachment 10099


Aww but he looks so cute, bless!
He's grown since you last posted a pic of him.

Edited: Deleted...please remind me what his name is.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

This is better when the volume is turned off.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aw!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

If you're having a bad day then watch this!

Aww bless!

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww! They are so cute

WL


----------



## Stitch147

Adding to the cuteness.


----------



## robert@fm




----------



## robert@fm

Just got this picture in an email from the charity Rewilding Australia:
I think it's an eastern quoll, as that's the species they're preserving.


----------



## trophywench

Goodness Robert - first time I've ever 'met' one despite having visited Australia!

Web info says they're nocturnal so that may be why we never saw one - Australia seems to close generally at about 9.30pm for everyone, not just quolls.


----------



## mikeyB

I thought Eastern quolls were darker with lighter spots, but then I’m no David Attenborough.


----------



## HOBIE

Two lambs for me. Some good photos


----------



## Wirrallass

HOBIE said:


> Two lambs for me. Some good photos


TWO lambs HOBIE? SpecSavers here I come, l can only see one!! Or maybe you need to visit SS's????
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww!

WL


----------



## HOBIE

Someone  said 2 of two animals so I picked two lambs. WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww! How cute is this?

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww! Who said that erm?

WL


----------



## Lanny

wirralass said:


> Aww! Who said that erm?
> 
> WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> Adding to the cuteness.
> View attachment 10415View attachment 10416 View attachment 10417 View attachment 10418 View attachment 10419 View attachment 10420


Aww! Lovely  photo's Stitch, thanks for sharing.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Aww! This lovely to watch ~ soooo cute. Watch this to the end ~ its captivating.

WL.


----------



## Wirrallass

Following on from my previous post ~ Knut has since died from encephalitis on the brain awww!  What an amazing bear he was and so was his faithful keeper.

WL


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Michael12420

Really nice photo's and really cute dogs - thanks.


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Pamela Giddings

My pet situation has changed from having hamsters to rehoming a cat, lovely Sheba, 3 months ago, I must put a pic of her on here soon...


----------



## Northerner

Sleeping baby donkeys


----------



## Michael12420

There is cute and there is CUTE.


----------



## SueEK

OMG I lurve that picture xx


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch

Sooooo cute


----------



## SueEK

This is the dog I sponsor for Guide dogs for the blind, his name is Fletcher and I think he’s really cute


----------



## Michael12420

He is beautiful


----------



## Andy HB

Agree. An arrow straight to the heart that one.


----------



## Northerner

Baby wombat


----------



## Stitch147




----------



## Northerner

Triplets


----------



## Andy HB

Baby Sloth.


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Northerner




----------



## Andy HB

Oh deer!


----------



## Northerner

Sleeping baby pandas


----------



## Ditto

I'll have the one on the end.  Pandas are right daft, they crack me up.


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Sleeping baby pandas
> 
> View attachment 13614


Ah just makes you want to have a cuddle with each one of them


----------



## SueEK

This is my new Guide dog for the blind called Spirit. Sadly the one I was sponsoring was too anxious to make it as a guide dog but happily has been given a lovely new home. So we are all rooting for the lovely Spirit, he has just started the next stage of his training - what incredible dogs and it just goes to show how much training is needed for each and every one. I hope you agree he looks gorgeous


----------



## Northerner

SueEK said:


> View attachment 13619
> This is my new Guide dog for the blind called Spirit. Sadly the one I was sponsoring was too anxious to make it as a guide dog but happily has been given a lovely new home. So we are all rooting for the lovely Spirit, he has just started the next stage of his training - what incredible dogs and it just goes to show how much training is needed for each and every one. I hope you agree he looks gorgeous


He looks lovely


----------



## Wirrallass

Stitch147 said:


> View attachment 12328


Aww little cuties for sure.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> View attachment 13477


Reminds me of someone I used to know!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Sleeping baby pandas
> 
> View attachment 13614


My old avatar with one extra
WL


----------



## Northerner

Wheeeeee!!!


----------



## SueEK

Northerner said:


> Wheeeeee!!!
> 
> View attachment 14529


Oh I love this and I love elephants. Looks like a little Dumbo


----------



## trophywench

SueEK said:


> Oh I love this and I love elephants. Looks like a little Dumbo



That's exactly who he reminded me of too.  I've never noticed before on wildlife films that the babies have to grow into their ears - you know, similar to puppies having to grow into their paws!


----------



## Contused

Northerner said:


> Wheeeeee!!!
> 
> View attachment 14529


Amusing. However, the photograph is a fake, but it was so funny that a website decided to publish it anyway. It comes from a 2008 Photoshop design contest called “Levitations 7”. Still, it's enjoyable.


----------



## Stitch147

Taken in my garden last night. A badger and a fox cub side by side having some food.


----------



## Contused

Stitch147 said:


> Taken in my garden last night. A badger and a fox cub side by side having some food.
> View attachment 14534


Aah, how lovely!


----------



## Northerner

Beaver eating cabbage


----------



## Eddy Edson

Northerner said:


> Beaver eating cabbage



Beavers are the best.


----------



## Ditto

Loving that beaver. I'm surprised it doesn't gnaw that table!


----------



## Eddy Edson

Maybe not the right thread for a melon-crunching hippo ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1317540884720676864


----------



## Ditto

Ha! No need to say open wide...


----------



## Northerner

Some baby owls for you


----------



## Contused

A finch on cherry blossom…


----------



## Contused

A Damselfly hitching a ride on a swimming Grass Snake…


----------



## Northerner

Mummy Sloth and her babies


----------



## Contused

Just friends…


----------



## rosalindb

Northerner said:


> Some baby owls for you
> 
> View attachment 16470


beautiful lil cotton balls


----------



## rosalindb

Northerner said:


> Mummy Sloth and her babies
> 
> View attachment 16597


Mama Sloth and her babies, awwww


----------



## trophywench

I am a sucker for a sloth - love em all, babies or adults.  (Probably identify with the speed at which they go)


----------



## Northerner

Sleeping Squirrels in their nest on someone's window ledge


----------



## Contused

A Linnet attacking its reflection…


----------



## rosalindb

Northerner said:


> Sleeping Squirrels in their nest on someone's window ledge
> 
> View attachment 17013


thats so cute


----------



## Ditto

Mum's small cute cat Cheeky, she's small but feisty and is at least 20 if nor more years old. Her sister and mother passed over years ago. I'd luv to know how old she is exactly. I think she's lost her marbles now but haven't we all!


----------



## Contused

An infant gorilla that has been hand-reared at Bristol Zoo Gardens now has a surrogate mum. Western lowland gorilla Hasani, who was born in August last year, was cared for by keepers after his birth-mother, Kala, struggled to look after him. The keepers turned to 16-year-old Kera to see if she could take on the role of surrogate mum.


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Contused




----------



## Ditto

This is a heartwarming thread, also funny.  That panda?!


----------



## Lisa66

Not in the same  league as most of the pics on this thread, but here’s a baby donkey we saw on our walk earlier this week, having a little sit down on the left. They’re so sweet.


----------



## Contused

A baby tamandua, a type of anteater, takes its first steps.


----------



## Contused

White tiger cub Yanek plays with her mother and sibling.


----------



## Wirrallass

Northerner said:


> Sleeping Squirrels in their nest on someone's window ledge
> 
> View attachment 17013


Aww!


----------



## Wirrallass

Contused said:


>


Ahh!


----------



## Wirrallass

Baby monkey helps dad take care of ducklings




So cute!
WL


----------



## Contused

A bee feeds on sap from a peony.


----------



## Contused

An Amur falcon keeps a beady eye on proceedings from amid a field of Pogostemon deccanensis flowers in Lonavala, India.


----------



## Contused

Hoglets snuggle up to Yasha the cat…


----------



## Contused

A black-winged stilt checks eggs from its nest on a wetland during the breeding season…


----------



## Contused

A two-day-old Icelandic foal stands beside its mother…


----------



## Contused

Splash!


----------



## Contused

A rose chafer beetle _(Cetonia aurata)_ feeds itself in a poppy.


----------



## Contused

Baby lesser crested terns on Kubbar Island, Kuwait.


----------



## trophywench

I do have a soft spot for puffins, so ungainly on land.


----------



## Contused

A marbled polecat, found exhausted…


----------



## Contused

A female chinspot bird feeding its chicks in a nest…


----------



## Contused

A lemur eats fruit during hot weather at Tarsus nature park. Animals are fed icy fruit cocktails of apples, oranges, kiwis, strawberries, bananas and grapes, and refreshed with pressurised water and a special sprinkler system to cool them…


----------



## Contused

A hungry bird bit off a bit more than it could chew as it struggled to swallow its fishy prey. This great cormorant was hunting on a lake in Kiskuns¡g National Park in Hungary when it caught a brown bullhead catfish in its beak…


----------



## Contused

A rare white puffin has been spotted on Handa Island Wildlife Reserve off the coast of Sutherland…


----------



## Contused

A fledgling Barred Owl…


----------



## Contused

A young peregrine falcon battles his mother to steal her recent prey…


----------



## Contused

These super ants have been captured hauling fruit three times their weight back to the nest…


----------



## Contused

A frog was left looking like Princess Leia from Star Wars after two garden snails climbed on top of its head…


----------



## Contused

A child feeds a hedgehog that was adopted after its mother died…


----------



## Contused

A volunteer frees a Kestrel after being found in difficult conditions…


----------



## Contused

One of the new flamingo chicks sits among the older flamingos at ZSL Whipsnade Zoo. The eggs spent a month in an incubator to ensure their survival…


----------



## Contused

A fish owl peers through a gap in its own wings…


----------



## Contused

A bee probes a purple coneflower for nectar in a garden…


----------



## Northerner

Not a particularly small animal, but a particularly beautiful one   Akhal-teke, breed from Kazakhstan


----------



## Contused

A rufous hummingbird perches on a barbed wire fence along a pasture…


----------



## Contused

A cunning kittiwake gull swooped in and attempted to steal a dozen sand eels from a puffin. After trying to flee, the puffin dropped the eels which fell back into the sea at the Isle of May…


----------



## Contused

A lemur checks the rushes on media day at Tarsus nature park…


----------



## Contused

A lemur hijacks a camera in Tarsus nature park…


----------



## Contused

Three Amur tiger cubs explore their outside enclosure for the first time at Highland Wildlife Park near Kingussie…


----------



## Contused

These are the first baby beavers born at a rewilding site on Bodmin Moor. The first for hundreds of years…


----------



## Contused

A northern pool frog is released into ancient pingos at Norfolk Wildlife Trust’s Thompson Common, as they are reintroduced into the wild after becoming extinct in England at the end of the 20th century…


----------



## Contused

Two small kestrel chicks that were found nesting in an A320 aircraft at the Bro Tathan West aerodrome in the Vale of Glamorgan…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Paulbreen

Frodo enjoying the evening sun


----------



## Contused

A golden snub-nosed monkey, one of China's first-class protected species…


----------



## Contused

A Monk seal, considered among the world’s most threatened species…


----------



## Contused

A turtle swims amongst the algae that has infested the lake at Sefton Park, in Liverpool…


----------



## Ditto

I wanna get in there with a rake or something.


----------



## Contused

Dxxoo said:


> I wanna get in there with a rake or something.


Yes, it's bad, and many of our rivers are suffering increased algal blooms.


----------



## Contused

A painted lady butterfly _(Vanessa cardui)_ on the black knight buddleia _(Scrophulariaceae)_ flowers in Berkshire…


----------



## Contused

Rain droplets have been captured on this dandelion clock seed to create a striking image…


----------



## Ditto

I would like a print of that on my wall.


----------



## Gwynn

Me too. Fabulous picture.


----------



## Contused

Two months old twin Sumatran tigers _(Panthera Tigris Sumatrae)_ are seen at the Indonesian Safari Park…


----------



## Contused

Giant panda Huan Huan, which means "Happy" in Chinese, has given birth to twins at the Beauval Zoo…






Huan Huan with one of her twin cubs…


----------



## Contused

A chameleon is seen trying to escape from a spreading forest fire in Turkey…


----------



## Ditto

Oh noes, I can't bear it, it's too sad.


----------



## Contused

A rare and endangered Przewalski foal, born at ZSL Whipsnade Zoo. Przewalski’s horse, also known as the Mongolian wild horse, is the world’s last “truly wild” species of horse, say zookeepers…


----------



## Contused

Two of the worlds most endangered lemurs have been born at a wildlife park. The male and the female white-belted ruffled lemurs were born at Port Lympne reserve in Kent to mum Ikala and dad Mino. The white-belted ruffed lemur is one of the worlds most endangered primates. Found exclusively on the island of Madagascar in lowland and mid-altitude rainforests, they are highly social animals, living in female-dominated groups…


----------



## Contused

Jays perched on garden tools in Aberystwyth…


----------



## Ditto

I wonder what's happened? That looks like a very interesting chat.


----------



## Contused

Dxxoo said:


> I wonder what's happened? That looks like a very interesting chat.


----------



## Contused

A newly hatched turtle makes its way to the sea at Mersin, Turkey. The first hatching of loggerhead turtles _(Caretta caretta)_ and green sea turtles _(Chelonia mydas)_ has now begun on the Davultepe coast…


----------



## Contused

European ground squirrels nibble on a poppy in a meadow in the Kiskunsag National Park, Hungary…


----------



## Contused

A Bornean orangutan called Suli holds its newborn baby at their enclosure at the Bioparc zoological park in Fuengirola…


----------



## Contused

Three Little Owls…


----------



## Contused

An egret catches a fish in the canals of Xochimilco, Mexico…


----------



## Contused

A lemur eats frozen fruits at the Bioparc in Valencia, to help it cope with the heatwave…


----------



## Contused

A collared lizard at Dominguez-Escalante, Colorado canyon country in US…


----------



## Contused

Ticket to ride… surprising moment a crow took a ride on the back of a hawk during a strategic attack in Florida…


----------



## Contused

Prickly! These baby hogs are just some of the 400 hedgehogs Tiggywinkles wildlife hospital in Buckinghamshire are currently caring for. The orphans are being fed on dog food and housed in the hospital's hedgehog nursery…


----------



## Contused

Another ticket to ride. Starlings hitch a ride on the back of a semi-feral Welsh mountain pony at Llanrhidian Marsh on the Gower…


----------



## Contused

Contused said:


> An infant gorilla that has been hand-reared at Bristol Zoo Gardens now has a surrogate mum. Western lowland gorilla Hasani, who was born in August last year, was cared for by keepers after his birth-mother, Kala, struggled to look after him. The keepers turned to 16-year-old Kera to see if she could take on the role of surrogate mum.


Update…

Hasani has been hand-reared by keepers and raised by surrogate mother Kera. A baby gorilla born at a zoo and hand-reared by keepers and a surrogate is celebrating his first birthday. Hasani was born at Bristol Zoo last August but had to be raised by a surrogate after his mother struggled to look after him. Despite his rocky start, the 9kg (20lb) one-year-old is crawling, drinking four bottles of milk a day and developing at the same rate as a human baby…


----------



## Contused

A water vole sits next to a chalk stream that feeds into the Norfolk Broads…


----------



## Contused

A green-barred woodpecker _(Colaptes melanochloros)_ forages for insects on a guava tree in Asuncion, Paraguay…


----------



## rosalindb

Contused said:


> Update…
> 
> Hasani has been hand-reared by keepers and raised by surrogate mother Kera. A baby gorilla born at a zoo and hand-reared by keepers and a surrogate is celebrating his first birthday. Hasani was born at Bristol Zoo last August but had to be raised by a surrogate after his mother struggled to look after him. Despite his rocky start, the 9kg (20lb) one-year-old is crawling, drinking four bottles of milk a day and developing at the same rate as a human baby…


all together now...awww


----------



## Contused

Honeybees collect pollen from a sunflower in Markham, Canada…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A serval in tall grass at the Maasai Mara national reserve in Kenya…


----------



## Contused

Jones and Klaus, one of two same-sex male gentoo penguin couples who have partnered up for this year’s nesting season at Melbourne’s Sea Life aquarium…


----------



## Contused

A mother polar bear emerging from her den for the very first time, with her young ones during extreme cold conditions in North Manitoba…


----------



## Contused

One of two snow leopard kittens, born in Wroclaw Zoo, Poland…


----------



## Contused

One of a brood of black cygnets hatched recently in Dawlish…


----------



## Contused

A scarlet macaw during the annual weigh-in at Whipsnade Zoo…


----------



## Contused

A flying fox hangs from a branch in its enclosure at Singapore zoo…


----------



## Contused

A zookeeper places a Humboldt penguin on a scale, during the annual weigh-in, at London Zoo…


----------



## Contused

One of eight Javan slow loris, one of the most endangered primate species in the world, after being released back into a forest by wildlife rangers…


----------



## Contused

You're nuts…


----------



## Contused

Nandi the rhino and newborn white rhino calf at Whipsnade Zoo…


----------



## Contused

A grey heron walks along the back of a hippopotamus in Kruger National Park…


----------



## Contused

An Impala in Botswana, listening to the devil and angel on his shoulders in the form of two Oxpeckers. It is beneficial for both, as the Oxpeckers eat the ticks and fleas that bother the impala…


----------



## Contused

The Cinnamon-breasted bunting, guzzling water from a dripping tap was spotted in Salalah, the largest city in Oman. The little bird had come to rehydrate at the tap, commonly used by those who live in the mountains for their camels, after feeding mid-morning…


----------



## Contused

A vibrant community of thousands of Narwhal shrimps in deep water off the French Mediterranean coast…


----------



## Uller

Our new pup, Dougray….


----------



## SueEK

@Contused thanks for all your photos, they are all lovely, been meaning to say thanks for a while but sadly never quite got around to it x


----------



## Contused

SueEK said:


> @Contused thanks for all your photos, they are all lovely, been meaning to say thanks for a while but sadly never quite got around to it x


Ah, Sue, that's very kind of you. I enjoy finding them!


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

An infant black squirrel _(Sciurus carolinensis)_ which is a melanistic subgroup of squirrels with black colouration is seen foraging…


----------



## Contused

An Apollo butterfly settles on an oxeye daisy…


----------



## Contused

Hummingbird feeding…


----------



## Contused

Baby panda Paule eats a bamboo birthday cake at Berlin Zoo…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Calves born nearly five hours apart at Sri Lanka's Pinnawala Elephant Orphanage, making the first such birth at the facility set up in 1975 to care for destitute elephants…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Goldfinches fight over food in a garden in Strensham, Worcestershire…


----------



## Contused

A female Crimson Sunbird bathes in a banana flower petal in West Bengal…


----------



## Contused

A Common Seal pup on the beach at Horsey Gap in Norfolk, as hundreds of pregnant grey seals come ashore ready for the start of their pupping season…


----------



## Contused

Stunning murmurmations of wading birds in the vicinity of RSPB Snettisham on the Wash in North Norfolk…


----------



## Contused

A cheeky crow was photographed after it swooped down on an empty can of Red Bull and flew off with it in its beak…






Really does give you wings as in the Red Bull catchphrase!


----------



## Contused

The Orange-headed Thrush _(Geokichla citrina)_ is common in well-wooded areas of the Indian subcontinent and Southeast Asia, but is a shy, secretive bird, usually occurring alone or in pairs…


----------



## Grldtnr

Contused said:


> Stunning murmurmations of wading birds in the vicinity of RSPB Snettisham on the Wash in North Norfolk…


I could watch that all day, except it's only a few minutes before sunset, then they are all sleepy byes, heads tucked under the wing!


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A sleeping squirrel that was rescued after it was injured during Hurricane Ida…


----------



## Contused

Nandi, a two-week-old Southern White Rhino calf, explores her enclosure for the first time, at ZSL Whipsnade zoo…


----------



## Contused

A baby hippo born on 13 August sits next to its mother, Julka, in their enclosure at Belgrade zoo…


----------



## Contused

A boy plays with a 2-4 months old lion cub lying on a car hood at the 'Lion Parkour' in Ankara…


----------



## Contused

A bee collects pollen from flowers in Dunsden, Oxfordshire…


----------



## Contused

A lady feeds a wild robin from her hand at Sefton Park…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Panda playtime…


----------



## Contused

Parrot in Hong Kong aviary…


----------



## Contused

Long-haired spider monkeys sit in their enclosure at a zoo in Frankfurt am Main…


----------



## Contused

Visitors wearing protective masks look at the Giant Panda at Ocean Park during the parks reopening in Hong Kong…


----------



## Contused

A black-chinned male hummingbird _(Archilochus alexandri)_ hovers while feeding on the nectar of flowers in Venezuela…


----------



## Contused

A kitten clings to a tree at a stray animal shelter…


----------



## Contused

Three frogs rest in a tyre at a vehicle rental lot in Bangkok…


----------



## Contused

A salmon leaps on the weir of the River Tyne at Hexham, Northumberland as it travels upstream to spawn…


----------



## Contused

An organ grinder and his parrot named Americo in Santiago, Chile…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Trio of baby red squirrels with hazlenut at Longleat…


----------



## Contused

A lizard looks very chilled-out as it enjoys a spot of sunbathing. The cold-blooded Forest Chameleon was pictured in its owner's back garden in Padang, West Sumatra…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Two cubs from a litter of foxes play in a park in Ilford…


----------



## Contused

Worker bees absorb water from a bee waterer as temperatures reached 41 degrees celsius in Asuncion, Paraguay…


----------



## Contused

A man feeds macaques at Ubud Monkey Forest in Bali. The Indonesian state consortium donated funds to feed monkeys in some areas of Bali, because Covid-19 restrictions on tourists resulted in reduced admission fee income, which is the main source of funding to buy food for the primates…


----------



## Contused

A young trevally shelters in a box jellyfish…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A thumbnail sized American toad _(Anaxyrus americanus)_ is displayed in Toronto…


----------



## Contused

New 4 weeks old baby Rhino, who has been named Molly after Cotswold Wildlife Park Head Keeper Mark Godwin's daughter Molly…


----------



## Contused

Thousands of birds including knot and oystercatcher, congregate and perform spectacular murmurations at Snettisham, Norfolk. This spectacular happens when a high tide forces the birds from their feeding ground on The Wash, further up the beach and onto the shingle, before the tide recedes and they can feed on the mudflats again…


----------



## Contused

Incredible picture shows a snowy owl 'posing' for the camera mid-flight over Ontario, Canada…


----------



## Contused

A giant walkway of hay bales was rigged up by RSPCA rescuers to save a herd of 21 wild goats trapped on treacherous rocks next to the sea. The horny herd of Kashmiri goats were stranded on the dangerous outcrop after wandering around on their Great Orme home looking to mate…


----------



## Contused

A four-month-old Lynx kitten explores its home in the Bear Wood exhibit at the Wild Place Project near Cribbs Causeway in South Gloucestershire…


----------



## Contused

Panda cubs rest at a breeding room of the Shenshuping giant panda base in Wolong national nature reserve, China…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

In Australia, Perth zoo’s giraffe Kitoto and her calf appear in public. The unnamed female giraffe calf was born as part of a regional breeding programme to prevent the extinction of the species. The zoo is holding a public competition to name the calf…


----------



## Contused

A baby Siamang _(Symphalangus syndactylus)_ is taken care of by an animal nurse at Bali Wildlife Rescue Center…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A ground squirrel keeps watch from its perch on a brush pile in rural western Oregon…


----------



## Contused

A crane fly sits on a flower at the Malvern Autumn Show, held at the Three Counties Showground in Worcestershire…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A grey heron swoops along a beach in Kuwait Bay…


----------



## Contused

A pack of Siberian wolves is captured by a camera trap in a nature reserve…


----------



## Contused

A wild black-tailed deer shakes off rainwater while feeding in a roadside clearing in rural western Oregon…


----------



## Contused

A ferocious gull dives in to face-off with an arctic fox which is trying to steal a chick from its nest. With beak gaping, the large gull appears to roar at the fox, which bares its teeth in response as the two go head-to-head on Norway's Svalbard archipelago…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A vet weighs a lion cub in a basket in Copenhagen Zoological Gardens…


----------



## Contused

A large sunflower field attracted thousands of bird species last winter, mostly greenfinches, goldfinches and bramblings…


----------



## Contused

'Eduardo' is an orphaned cattle egret chick who came into care at the Australia Zoo Wildlife Hospital from another veterinary clinic…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Three mudskippers, amphibious fish that live in mudflats and connected mangrove ecosystems…


----------



## Contused

Huan-Huan cuddles her cub, Fleur de Coton, at The Beauval zoo in Saint-Aignan-sur-Cher…






Two panda cub twins named Fleur de Coton (R) and Petite Neige (L) are pictured at The Beauval Zoo…


----------



## Contused

Spot-billed pelicans interact on the banks of an artificial lake in Colombo…


----------



## Contused

A long-tailed sylph hummingbird near Manizales in Columbia, which is a haven for at least 160 species of hummingbirds…


----------



## Contused

An ivory billed woodpecker…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A monomorium kiliani ant feeding on a drop of honey on the leaf of a Swiss cheese plant…


----------



## Contused

A pelican flaps its wings in the seaside fishing neighbourhood of Guet Ndar, Senegal…


----------



## Contused

A tiny harvest mouse drinking from a garden tap in Lincolnshire…


----------



## Contused

Bee-eaters are easily spotted birds because of their colours. They spend most of their time flying in search of insects…


----------



## Gwynn

Hmmm vegetarians !!!


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Terrapins float together in a pond at the Singapore botanic gardens…


----------



## Contused

Turkeys are guarded from foxes by alpacas at a farm in Cookham…


----------



## Docb

Saw this fellow on my walk.  Strange encounter, he seemed to want to fight me for possession of rights to walk along the path.  Got to within two feet of him and all he did was cackle louder.  When I passed him he followed me until he was happy I was out of his patch.  I reckon he was a bit gaga, and, fooled by my red jacket, thought I was another pheasant.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A jay is foraging around a small pool in autumn sunshine in mid Wales…


----------



## Northerner

A melanistic fox, very rare


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A two-headed diamondback terrapin is weighed at the Birdsey Cape Wildlife Center in Massachusetts…


----------



## Contused

Ravens during a courtship display. This couple exchanged gifts of moss, twigs and small stones, and preened and serenaded each other with soft warbling sounds to strengthen their relationship…


----------



## Contused

A Melodious Warbler flitting from flower to flower. The song of a melodious warbler is a pleasant babbling, without the mimicked sounds that other warblers sometimes make…


----------



## Contused

Mice enjoying the beginning of autumn, taking cover inside an apple…


----------



## Contused

A squirrel crosses a park after snowfall…


----------



## Contused

A koala cub at Wild Life Sydney zoo, which has reopened after 109 days of closure…


----------



## Contused

A fox drinking at a water trough in an allotment in north London…


----------



## Contused

Guanacos feed near La Higuera, close to the Humboldt archipelago in Chile…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Eurasian Jay _(Garrulus glandarius)_ forages for food in a cotoneaster shrub laden with red berries in Aberystwyth…


----------



## Contused

A conservation charity has launched an £8 million public appeal to buy an estate which could become a red squirrel superhighway. Woodland Trust Scotland hopes to raise the funds to purchase the 4,500-acre Couldoran Estate in Wester Ross, which neighbours its existing site at Ben Shieldaig. The two estates would be managed jointly and the charity wants to create a mosaic of habitats for creatures including pine martens, badgers, red squirrels, mountain hares, golden eagles and peregrines, while it is hoped wildcats may one day return…


----------



## Contused

An Andean wolf near where the Dominga mining project will be built in La Higuera, Chile…


----------



## Contused

An Egyptian fruit bat eats as it hangs from a tree in central Tel Aviv…


----------



## Contused

A cat enjoys a roll in autumnal leaves…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A peacock opens its plumage at Willowbank Wildlife Reserve in Christchurch, New Zealand…


----------



## Contused

People feed Tonkean Macaques _(Macaca tonkeana)_ in the Coffee Garden Mountain Area, Parigi Moutong Regency, Indonesia. The government has banned the feeding of the macaques as they are becoming increasingly dependent on humans and are often on roads, endangering their safety…


----------



## Contused

Sweet chestnuts lie on a woodland floor near Ashford in Kent after strong winds have brought them down from their trees. The deciduous sweet chestnut was introduced to the UK by the Romans and was widely planted for its timber and its nuts, often ground into flour. It now behaves like a native tree, particularly in south-east England where it spreads through many woodlands by seed…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Siberian cats at the Tayozhny Krai kennel…


----------



## Contused

A Stonechat in the New Forest national park…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Seems appropriate for today…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Curlew at West Witton in Yorkshire Dales national park…


----------



## Contused

Thousands of pink-footed geese migrating from Norway in spring, on their way to the breeding grounds on Svalbard in the Arctic…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Spanish moon moths…


----------



## Contused

Singing in a sunny Summer…


----------



## Contused

A Grey Seal with her newborn pup on the beach at Horsey in Norfolk, as the pupping season begins at one the UK’s most important sites for the mammals. Friends of Horsey Seals, which monitors the colony and carries out regular counts of the new arrivals, has installed a voluntary beach closure. It is using seal wardens to ensure members of the public keep a safe distance from the protective mothers and their pups…


----------



## Contused

A Grey Crowned Crane walks along the shore in Lake Baringo National Park, Kenya. The country has more than 1,000 species of birds, 261 mammals, and 6,500 species of plants. Wildlife plays a significant role in Kenya’s socio-economic development, serving as one of the biggest draws for tourism, the country’s largest source of foreign currency revenue…


----------



## Contused

A Coppersmith Barbet pecks on a tree trunk in Yangon, Myanmar…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Bioluminescence displayed at Smugglers Track at Barrenjoey Head at Palm Beach, near Sydney…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## rosalindb

robert@fm said:


> Why not have black _and_ white kittens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The original is full HD (1920x1080); you can download it from here.)


This much sweetness caused my diabetes lol


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A baby Sumatran orangutan at Mount Leuser National Park…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Butterfly at a farm in near Istanbul…


----------



## Contused

Dalmatian pelicans jostle over a fish meal at Lake Kerkini in Greece…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A pekapeka-tou-roa, or long-tailed bat, is the surprise winner of New Zealand’s bird of the year competition…


----------



## Contused

Chamois in a meadow with the backdrop of a snow-covered Swiss mountain in St Margrethenberg…


----------



## Contused

The Gower peninsula, south Wales, gains a rainbow as one of the local wild, free-roaming ponies grazes on the hillside…


----------



## Contused

Black-necked cranes fly over Napahai nature reserve, north-west of Shangri-La in China…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Gwynn




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A giant panda at Wolong National Nature Reserve, in China’s south-west Sichuan province…


----------



## Contused

Hoar frost coating the leaves of a barberry shrub outside Moscow as the temperature drops below zero…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Giant panda Shuixiu’s two babies in their room at the giant panda conservation and research centre…


----------



## Contused

A monkey looks on during the final round of the World Wide Technology Championship in Mexico on El Camaleon golf course…


----------



## Contused

A day-old zebra foal is seen with its mother at the zoo in Cali, Colombia…


----------



## Contused

Great white pelicans wait to feed in the Mishmar HaSharon reservoir. Thousands of pelicans stop in the reservoir for food provided by the Israeli nature reserves authority as they make their way to Africa…


----------



## Contused

A mother eastern grey kangaroo and her joey, surrounded by burnt trees after surviving a bushfire…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Military Working Dog Kuno is awarded the PDSA Dickin Medal…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Two Adelie penguins _(Pygoscelis adeliae)_ on an iceberg in Antarctica…


----------



## Contused

A red panda or lesser panda _(Ailurus fulgens)_ in the humid montane mixed forest in Labahe national nature reserve in China…


----------



## Contused

A greater bird of paradise _(Paradisaea apoda)_ displaying in Badigaki Forest, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

A cheetah cub is weighed at the Cheetah Conservation Fund. Every year an estimated 300 cheetah cubs are trafficked through Somaliland to wealthy buyers in the Middle East…


----------



## Contused

Red-billed gulls attend to their chick in a gull colony near Dunedin, New Zealand…


----------



## Contused

A Javan slow loris after being released into the wild at Mount Halimun Salak National Park, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

Asiatic lions in the night safari exhibition at the Singapore zoo. A fifth lion at Singapore zoo has tested positive for Covid-19, the Animal and Veterinary Service has said…


----------



## Contused

Carnaby’s black-cockatoos _(Zanda latirostris)_ wheeling across the city skyline is a familiar sight as they migrate to the Swan Coastal Plain from early summer near Perth, Australia…


----------



## Contused

In November, the spectacular buff-breasted paradise-kingfisher migrates from New Guinea to its breeding grounds in the wet tropics of north Queensland where they nest in termite mounds or rotting logs. Despite their brilliant plumage, they are shy and surprisingly difficult to spot…


----------



## Contused

One of the lion triplets born in October at the zoo near Gelsenkirchen, Germany, works up an appetite…


----------



## Contused

A seal pup is included in the annual census of pup numbers at one of England’s largest grey seal colonies. The Farne Islands, off the Northumberland coast, are an important haven for thousands of seabirds and hundreds of adult seals, and are looked after by the National Trust…


----------



## Contused

A black-naped tern looks for food in Manila’s bay…


----------



## Contused

A baby otter looks startled after being dragged by the neck while being taught to swim…


----------



## Contused

A golden silk monkey landing in a painful position…


----------



## Contused

An elaborate dance or a game of trust…


----------



## Contused

A lemur takes an interest in the camera at Qingdao Forest Wildlife World in China…


----------



## Contused

A girl feeds seagulls that have migrated from Siberia and Mongolia to escape the harsh winter…


----------



## Contused

A girl handles a ball python at a pet expo in Bangkok…


----------



## Contused

Pigeons on a fence in front of a frozen Sefton Park lake in Liverpool…


----------



## Contused

An Oxpecker is captured perching on the nose of a buffalo as it drinks…


----------



## Contused

Two male golden pheasants continuously swapped places on this tree trunk…


----------



## Gwynn

Wow, Confused, that is an incredible shot. In fact many of the images here are superb. A very interesting thread this.


----------



## Contused

Gwynn said:


> Wow, Confused, that is an incredible shot. In fact many of the images here are superb. A very interesting thread this.


Yes, there are some real beauties. Many of them have appeared in the Guardian newspaper website, at Best photographs of the day.


----------



## Contused

Meerkats put on a pose…


----------



## Contused

A male leopard saunters through Inyati Game Lodge in the Sabi Sands nature reserve, Mpumalanga, South Africa…


----------



## Contused

An Australian wildlife conservancy ecologist examines an Eastern pygmy possum at Manly’s North Head sanctuary in Sydney…


----------



## Essex

My Cocker Spaniel and best mate 'Salty' on being asked if he knew anything about how my wife's glasses came to be on the floor all chewed up. 'Moi?!?!'


----------



## Contused

Iberian Lynx cub licking its lips at a waterhole in Peñalajo, Castilla La Mancha, Spain…


----------



## Contused

A mountain gazelle is surrounded by common myna birds at the Gazelle Valley, an urban nature reserve in the heart of Jerusalem…


----------



## Contused

A peacock is seen in the Sochi Arboretum, Russia…


----------



## Contused

A common dormouse seen in the Morecambe Bay area…


----------



## Contused

Quite mesmerising. A massive murmuration of budgies is turning central Australia green and gold…


----------



## Contused

An Asian Barbet bird is seen in the Nagaon district of Assam…


----------



## Contused

An oriental darter _(Anhinga melanogaster)_ tosses up its catch of a small fish at a lake in Putrajaya, Malaysia…


----------



## Contused

A long-tailed macaque eats fruit during the annual Monkey Banquet festival at the Prang Sam Yod temple in Lopburi, Thailand…


----------



## Contused

A woman rears silk worms, often an extra source of income for villagers in rural areas of Assam…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## SueEK

Contused said:


>


Is that a dart on his back?


----------



## trophywench

Looks like it doesn't it? - the sort of anaesthetic ones they use in the wild, when an animal on a reserve etc has a problem that requires human intervention and because they wouldn't be able to approach the beast or help it, they have to knock em unconscious first.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

An osprey carries off a hound fish along the beach in Surfside, Florida…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A baby squirrel found in the hollow of a felled tree sits on the desk of a florist who rescued it…


----------



## Contused

A blue tit forages near a reflective pool in Aberystwyth…


----------



## Contused

The elusive Andean cat, a species thought to exist only in extremely remote rocky outcrops, was caught on camera close to the city of Santiago…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A three-week-old rare Colombian spider monkey born in the zoo of Chessington World of Adventures…


----------



## Contused

A murmuration of starlings over the ancient Forum in Rome…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Mealtime for the baby elephants at Reteti elephant sanctuary in northern Kenya…


----------



## Contused

A lynx prowls around a farm in Devon…


----------



## Contused

A red squirrel in Scotland…


----------



## Gwynn

And here's two of mine. Maybe not quite real but a bit of fun at Christmas time

The Robot is saying 'Do you like this?'



In the second image the Robot is saying 'If you don't like the music just say so, not...'


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Fieldfares are seen on a rowanberry tree…


----------



## Contused

An officer examines an agile gibbon, listed on the international red list of threatened species as a result of habitat destruction and the pet trade in Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

One of four bears found sleeping in a tree on Bruin Drive in Chesapeake, Virginia…


----------



## Contused

A bee lands on an extremely rare pink flannel flower in the Blue Mountains national park in Australia. The plant can lie dormant for years and only blooms in wet years that immediately follow a bushfire…


----------



## Contused

Magellanic penguins…


----------



## Contused

Round-tailed ground squirrels…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A small bird perches on a snow-covered blackberry thicket in Oregon…


----------



## Contused

Navy officers transport a green turtle from a truck after seizing 32 sea turtles from suspected poachers…


----------



## Contused

A Eurasian beaver _(Castor fiber)_ swims at dusk on the Holnicote estate in Somerset…


----------



## Contused

A bird perches on the head a cow in Delhi…


----------



## Contused

Another fieldfare seen on a rowanberry tree in Russia…


----------



## Contused

An albino Jaguarundi _(Herpailurus yagouaroundi)_ cub plays at a conservation park in Medellín, Colombia. Experts say it will have to live in captivity because its lack of camouflage means it would be unable to hunt or protect itself in the wild…


----------



## Contused

Two white-faced capuchins on the island of Gorgona off Colombia’s Pacific coast…


----------



## Contused

A helmeted basilisk _(Basiliscus galeritus)_ on the island of Gorgona…


----------



## Contused

A green sea turtle _(Chelonia mydas)_ swims off Gorgona…


----------



## Ditto

I didn't know Basilisks were real!


----------



## Contused

Dxxoo said:


> I didn't know Basilisks were real!


Well, we all live and learn, so they say.


----------



## Contused

Humboldt penguins swim in the pool at London Zoo as staff do an annual stocktake…


----------



## Contused

A Pink Robin in Australia, so beautiful that people struggle to believe it is real, _Petroica rodinogaster’s_ colour is so striking one wonders how and why it evolved to be this way…


----------



## Contused

These two White-headed Stilts _Himantopus leucocephalus_ were feeding in unison one morning before sunrise in Australia…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A spectacular shaggy-crested Belted Kingfisher has drawn several thousand people to a nature reserve in Preston for one of the bird’s few recorded UK sightings in more than 100 years…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Deer wander through the mist at sunrise in a frosty Bushy Park…


----------



## Contused

A pair of walkers in Bushy Park enjoy a sunrise stroll though frost and mist…


----------



## Contused

A Turkish farmer with a newborn lamb born during midwinter…


----------



## Contused

A Splendid Fairy-wren in New South Wales. Splendid by name and splendid by colour, this all-blue fairy-wren is a gem of the bush and one of Australia’s most-loved bird species…


----------



## Contused

A flamboyance of flamingos in a pool of rainwater near Dubai’s Burj Khalifa skyscraper after a heavy downpour…


----------



## Contused

A European robin sits on a lichen-covered branch in sleet showers on a dark afternoon in Reading…


----------



## Contused

A Chinese blue flycatcher rests on a branch in a Bangkok park…


----------



## Contused

A red squirrel forages for food in fresh snow in the Yorkshire Dales National Park after snowfall…


----------



## Contused

A murmuration of starlings fly in the sky at sunset in Rome…


----------



## Contused

Fifi’s first grandchild, Fax…


----------



## Contused

Malagasy Giant Chameleon at Baobab Alley, Madagascar…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Two Adelie Penguins…


----------



## Contused

A young golden lion tamarin in the Atlantic forest region of Silva Jardim in Rio de Janeiro…


----------



## Contused

A seagull feeds at a beach north of Kuwait City…


----------



## Contused

Two male ostriches guard a flock of chicks during a game drive in a game reserve in South Africa. Recent travel bans imposed on South Africa and neighbouring countries have dealt a blow to the country’s safari tourism…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Dominic DUK

Such cute pictures love it!!


----------



## Contused

A south China tiger cub is kept in an incubator at a nature reserve in Guangdong province. Twin cubs were born at 11.02pm and 11.26pm on 31 December…


----------



## Contused

A rare snowy owl sits on the Christopher Columbus memorial fountain near Union Station in Washington…


----------



## Contused

A wild macaque carries its baby on the back after a snowfall at Mount Huaguoshan in China…


----------



## Contused

A pair of wild goats on Mount Pagan in Turkey…


----------



## Contused

A peacock walks around a residential street in Knutton, Newcastle-under-Lyme…


----------



## Contused

Monkeys sit at the roadside in India…


----------



## Contused

A red squirrel in the Widdale Red Squirrel Reserve in the Yorkshire Dales National Park…


----------



## Contused

Welsh mountain ponies graze in the mist and rain on the Gower salt marsh near Crofty…


----------



## Contused

Macaques climb onto a news photographer during the annual Monkey Buffet Festival in Thailand…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A dog runs through the snow on Moulin Moor in Scotland…


----------



## Contused

A wild cougar in Washington State…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Perhaps howling at the Wolf Moon…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A long-tailed tit in a park in Hokkaido. Also called ‘snow fairy’, the 14cm-long bird is popular on Japanese social networks and has become a favourite of photo enthusiasts…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Northerner




----------



## Contused

Deer roam through Truro, Canada…


----------



## Contused

White-naped cranes look for food in heavy snow on a rice paddy in Cheorwonl, South Korea…


----------



## Contused

Egrets sit on a horse as it searches for food near a rubbish dump on the outskirts of Jammu, India…


----------



## Contused

The Brazilian Treehopper, a pea-sized, rainforest-dwelling insect that spends its days munching on treetop leaves…


----------



## Contused

Giant pandas play in the snow at the Shenshuping Base of China Conservation and Research Centre…


----------



## Contused

A western bluebird perches in a hazelnut tree while hunting insects near Elkton in rural western Oregon…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A female elephant named Bora walking with her newborn twins at the Samburu national reserve in northern Kenya. Just one in 100 elephant births result in twins, making the arrival of these calfs – one male and one female – a moment of nerves and celebration…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A cat awaits a medical examination at al-Rawasy veterinary clinic in Benghazi…


----------



## Contused

Newborn white tiger twins, Meilang and Meimei, make their public debut at the Chimelong safari park in China…


----------



## Contused

A lamb born in Turkey with crooked front legs tries to walk with the help of splints…


----------



## Contused

A rare six-week-old southern white rhino calf explores her paddock for the first time at Africa Alive! in Lowestoft. The female rhino calf was born on Saturday 18 December as part of a European breeding programme…


----------



## Contused

Mandarin ducks are seen at the Altufyevo nature reserve in northern Moscow…


----------



## Contused

A grey seal pup on the beach at Horsey Gap in Norfolk, as the pupping season draws to a close at one of the UK’s most important sites for the mammals…


----------



## Contused

A chimpanzee holds its hand out to catch a piece of pineapple thrown by an animal care specialist on one of the islands of Marshall City, Liberia…


----------



## Contused

A woodpecker is seen pecking its beak into a date palm to extract date juice in Bangladesh…


----------



## Contused

A robin singing and foraging in snowdrops in Wadebridge, Cornwall…


----------



## Contused

A Popa langur moves along a forest floor. The Popa langur is among 224 new species listed in the World Wildlife Fund’s latest update on the Mekong region covering parts of Vietnam, Cambodia, Laos, Thailand and Myanmar…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

White pelicans are seen on the shore of Lake Chapala in Mexico…


----------



## Contused

A wintering Bald Eagle perches on a branch above the Hudson River near Newburgh, New York…


----------



## Contused

A pair of swans fight in St James’s Park…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Two great crested grebes _(Podiceps cristatus)_ near the urban environment of Eindhoven…


----------



## Contused

Arabian green bee-eater birds_(Merops cyanophrys)_ perch on a tree branch on a golf course in Dubai…


----------



## Contused

Linda, a search and rescue dog, poses for a photo in front of an igloo built by police in Hakkari province, Turkey…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Two birds sit together on a chilly morning in Bristol…


----------



## Contused

Wallace's Fruit Dove _(Ptilinopus wallacii)_ which is endemic in Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

A giant panda plays with its cub in the snow at the China Conservation and Research Centre…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A bird perches on a branch of early-flowering cherry blossoms at the Ebara shrine in Tokyo…


----------



## Contused

The Australian government has officially listed the koala as endangered after a decline in its numbers due to catastrophic bushfires…


----------



## Contused

Prized for their differently coloured eyes, an endangered Van cat walks in the snow in Turkey…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The Soft-plumaged Petrel _(Pterodroma mollis)_ is a species of seabird found in the Southern Hemisphere…


----------



## Contused

The Tapanuli orangutan _(Pongo tapanuliensis)_ is a species of orangutan restricted to South Tapanuli in the island of Sumatra…


----------



## Contused

A Galago, also known as a bush baby, or nagapie (meaning 'night monkey' in Afrikaans), is a small nocturnal primate native to continental sub-Saharan Africa…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A hummingbird collects nectar from flowers in Valencia, Venezuela…


----------



## Contused

Monarch butterflies at El Rosario sanctuary, their winter home in Mexico…


----------



## Contused

A red-headed barbet _(Eubucco bourcierii)_ perches on a tree in the Cloud Forest of Colombia…


----------



## Contused

A sifaka lemur eats leaves at the Berenty reserve in Toliara province, Madagascar…


----------



## Contused

A great tit waits for its chance to pick up crumbs as a red squirrel feeds at RSPB Loch Leven nature reserve in Kinross…


----------



## Contused

A Gyrfalcon _(Falco rusticolus)_ has been delivered to a falcon breeding centre in Kamchatka, Russia…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

An Indian grey mongoose climbs over the broken bamboo mat roof of a house in West Bengal…


----------



## Contused

The Kererū _(Hemiphaga novaeseelandiae)_ is a species of pigeon native to New Zealand…


----------



## Contused

Egyptian goslings walk in a row at a park in Peckham Rye…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Oystercatchers huddle on the loch shore in a break between heavy snow showers at Loch Leven national nature reserve…


----------



## Contused

Deer are transferred away from flooded farmland on the outskirts of Sydney…


----------



## Contused

A green frog sits on a moth orchid at a South Korean agricultural research centre two days before Gyeongchip, the day when frogs awaken from hibernation…


----------



## Contused

A comma butterfly _(Polygonia c-album)_ in the Carpathian mountains…


----------



## Contused

A peacock fans its tail at the Wilpattu national park in Sri Lanka…


----------



## Contused

A worker at the Libassa wildlife sanctuary gives water to a pangolin who was rescued from a hunter on the outskirts of Monrovia in Liberia…


----------



## Contused

Two rescued monkeys have also just arrived at the Libassa wildlife sanctuary in Monrovia…


----------



## Contused

Sea birds fly at La Lluvia beach, while workers continue an oil clean-up campaign in the Ventanilla district of Callao, Peru…


----------



## Contused

A marine iguana, also known as a sea iguana, on Santa Cruz Island, Ecuador. The marine iguana is the only lizard in the world with the ability to live at sea and is endemic to the Galapagos Islands…


----------



## Contused

A conservation officer holds a leopard cub after police arrested a group of wildlife traffickers in Surabaya, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

Polar bear twins Kaja and Skadi, born in November, appear in front of visitors to Rostock zoo in Germany for the first time…


----------



## Contused

An oriental psyche _(Leptosia nina)_, a small butterfly of the family Pieridae found in the Indian subcontinent, southeast Asia and Australia. Their power of flight is weak so they fly low over the grass and rarely leave the ground level…


----------



## Contused

A fiddler crab forages for food on Singapore’s Pulau Hantu island…


----------



## Contused

A black leopard photographed with a camera trap in Laikipia, Kenya…


----------



## Contused

Starlings fight to claim territory for mating and raising their brood…


----------



## Contused

A stork brings nesting material to its nest in the Hessian Ried in Biebesheim, Germany. A large population of these imposing migratory birds has been living in Biebesheim for years…


----------



## Contused

A bird resting on the branch of a blossoming cherry tree in Fuzhou, China…


----------



## Contused

Volunteers from the local community release baby turtles, known as ‘tukik’ locally, into the sea on Lampuuk beach, Aceh Besar, Indonesia. The baby turtles were released into the sea as part of conservationists’ efforts to boost the population of an endangered species and promote environmental protection among local people who often hunt the eggs to consume and to sell…


----------



## Contused

An owl is seen in Diyarbakır, Turkey. The little owl, whose left wing was crushed, is being treated at the Dicle Wildlife Rescue and Rehabilitation Center and will be released after its treatment…


----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Contused said:


> A green frog sits on a moth orchid at a South Korean agricultural research centre two days before Gyeongchip, the day when frogs awaken from hibernation…


It's a great photo, but it's not in a moth orchid, it's in a primula!


----------



## Contused

TheClockworkDodo said:


> It's a great photo, but it's not in a moth orchid, it's in a primula!


Agreed. Well spotted!

I've just discovered this amendment in the Guardian: "A green frog sits on primroses at an agricultural research centre two days before Gyeongchip, the day when frogs awaken from hibernation. _• 'This caption was amended on 4 March 2022. An earlier version misdescribed the plant as a moth orchid'."_


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The hartebeest _(Alcelaphus buselaphus)_ is a large African antelope…


----------



## Contused

A popa langur found in the vicinity of Mount Popa, Myanmar…


----------



## Contused

A Japanese white-eye bird sits on a cherry blossom tree at a park in Taipei, Taiwan…


----------



## Contused

A peacock struts in a park in Singapore…


----------



## Contused

A blackbird preens itself in Victoria Park, Bath, as the mild weather continues in the southwest…


----------



## Contused

The rufous-collared sparrow _(Zonotrichia capensis)_, also known as the Andean sparrow, is a species of New World sparrow found in a wide range of habitats, often near humans, from the extreme south-east of Mexico to Tierra del Fuego and the Caribbean…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Newly born spring lambs on Nethermorton Farm at Moreton Morrell College in Warwickshire…


----------



## Contused

A newly born eastern black rhino stands next to its mother at the Dvur Kralove city zoo in the Czech Republic. The species is listed as critically endangered…


----------



## Contused

A Francois’ leaf monkey is seen with a cub in the Mayanghe National Nature Reserve in Guizhou Province, China…


----------



## Contused

A tawny owl that needed rescuing after getting caught in pond netting in a garden in Sydenham…


----------



## Contused

New Zealand fur seals bask in the sun next to Albatross Colony in Otago Peninsula near Dunedin, New Zealand…


----------



## Contused

Cats are seen in an animal shelter in Orzechowce, Poland. The shelter welcomed 38 dogs and 32 cats from Ukraine, taken from Kyiv by the German organisation White Paw in several cars…


----------



## Contused

This bright yellow fish is storing hundreds of eggs inside its large, open mouth. The yellowhead jawfish protects its young from predators by keeping them in its mouth for around a week before releasing them…


----------



## Contused

A group of smooth-coated otters climbs up along the banks of the Kallang River in Singapore…


----------



## Contused

Deer walk across a snow-covered hill by Loch Raven reservoir in Glen Arm, USA…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Amity Island

Contused said:


>


Watership Down...


----------



## Amity Island

Contused said:


>


Lead singer empire of the sun! lol


----------



## Contused

Amity Island said:


> Lead singer empire of the sun! lol
> 
> View attachment 20347


----------



## Contused

An osprey hits the water as it fishes in Kinmen National Park, Taiwan, making a shape that has been compared to a Star Wars X Fighter…


----------



## Contused

Rescue cats look for fish aboard a longtail fishing boat on the Tapi River in Surat Thani, Thailand…


----------



## Contused

A stray dog sleeps on the ground after snowfall in Kars, Turkey…


----------



## Amity Island

Mogwai


----------



## Contused

The gemsbok _(Oryx gazella)_ is a species of large antelope, native to the arid regions of southern Africa, such as the Kalahari Desert. This male gemsbok was photographed in Namibia's Etosha National Park…


----------



## Contused

Giant panda twins You You and Jiu Jiu make their first public appearance at Madrid's zoo…


----------



## Contused

An ashy mining bee _(Andrena cineraria)_ forages on heather in Rennes…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A harrier hawk in the foreground faces a formidable opponent as she tries to steal a short-eared owl's prey in Washington, USA…


----------



## Contused

Vervet monkeys at Bwabwata National Park in Namibia…


----------



## Contused

A mandarin duck _(Aix galericulata)_ on the Thames. Oddly for a duck, it nests in trees, sometimes high above the water…


----------



## Contused

A bird perches on a cherry tree at Tokyo’s Ueno park. Japan’s meteorological agency announced on 20 March that cherry trees are officially in bloom, so the 2022 sakura season is now under way…


----------



## Contused

A peacock butterfly sits on blossoms in the sunshine at Old Harry Rocks, Dorset…


----------



## Contused

A female osprey brings a fish to its nest at Loch of the Lowes wildlife reserve in Scotland. The bird, known as NC0, landed on the nest at 6.14pm on Wednesday after a long migration. Her mate, LM12, returned to the reserve on 13 March and visited her on the nest. They were seen mating on Thursday morning…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The song thrush _(Turdus philomelos)_ is a species of thrush that breeds across the West Palearctic. It has brown upperparts and black-spotted cream or buff underparts, and comprises three recognised subspecies. It has a distinctive song with repeated musical phrases. It was introduced into New Zealand between 1860 and 1880, where it quickly established itself. This song thrush was photographed at Western Springs Lakeside Park in Auckland, New Zealand…


----------



## Contused

A newborn critically endangered Sumatran rhino at Way Kambas National Park in Indonesia…







A female rhino named Rosa with her newborn baby at the Way Kambas National Park in Lampung province, Sumatra, Indonesia. It was Rosa’s first baby, the result of a captive breeding programme by the Indonesian government to save the critically endangered Sumatran rhino…


----------



## Contused

A group of African penguins, which are considered under threat of extinction, walk on a beach in Cape Town…


----------



## Contused

_Borbo cinnara_, commonly known as the rice swift, Formosan swift or rice leaf folder, is a butterfly found in southern and southeastern Asia, and Australia…


----------



## Contused

A bird perches on a branch of a cherry tree in full bloom in Tokyo’s Ueno park…


----------



## Contused

A common blue butterfly. Britain’s butterflies have been bolstered by conservation efforts and weathered a poor year in 2021, annual survey results have shown…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Amity Island

Contused said:


>


This is the life! lol


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The Northern Rosella _(Platycercus venustus)_ is a species of parrot native to northern Australia, ranging from the Gulf of Carpentaria and Arnhem Land to the Kimberley region of western Australia…


----------



## Contused

The African Emerald Cuckoo _(Chrysococcyx cupreus)_ is a species of cuckoo that is found across much of sub-Saharan Africa. This male was photographed in Kakum National Park, Ghana…


----------



## Contused

A black vulture struts across Lima's empty Plaza de Armas during the Covid pandemic…


----------



## Contused

A grey squirrel eats a chocolate brownie after stealing it from a photographer’s bag outside Southwark Crown Court in London…


----------



## Contused

A pair of orphaned otters at a site on the River Aire in Yorkshire. The British public have been invited to name them as experts try to find a new riverside home for the pair. The cubs were separated from their mothers in bad weather in January last year. After numerous attempts to reunite them with their mothers failed, the orphaned otters were admitted to the RSPCA Stapeley Grange wildlife hospital in Cheshire…


----------



## Contused

An officer of Indonesia’s nature and reserve agency holds two protected juvenile agile gibbons after they were seized from illegal traders in Pekanbaru…


----------



## Contused

A Little Owl _(Athene noctua)_ in Van, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Two white-tailed eagles (also known as sea eagles) called Shona and Finn incubate two eggs at their nest in the Cairngorms, Scotland. A hidden camera has been installed near the eagles’ nest to give a live view of Scotland’s largest bird of prey in what is said to be a UK first…


----------



## Contused

A leopard is seen around Skukuza, Kruger National Park…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

An osprey brings building material to its mate on their nest in an old-growth Douglas fir tree along the Umpqua River near Elkton in rural south-west Oregon…


----------



## Contused

A lamb keeps dry on its mother's back on a rainy and cold morning in their pasture near Elkton…


----------



## Contused

A golden-crowned sparrow perches on a branch of a crabapple tree growing in Elkton…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A rescued pangolin named Stevie looks for food as part of his rehabilitation process in an undisclosed location. Pangolins are believed to be the most trafficked mammals because of their supposed medicinal properties…


----------



## Contused

A month-old male Sumatran elephant named Lanang walks in his enclosure. Lanang is the first Sumatran elephant born in Bali zoo…


----------



## Contused

Bolivian squirrel monkeys enjoy some Easter enrichment at the Chessington World of Adventures zoo…


----------



## Contused

The white-headed petrel _(Pterodroma lessonii)_, also known as the white-headed fulmar, is a species of seabird in the petrel family, _Procellariidae_. The species occurs in the Southern Hemisphere, and breeds alone or in colonies in burrows dug among tussocks and herbfields on sub-Antarctic islands. This white-headed petrel in flight was photographed off the eastern coast of the Tasman Peninsula…


----------



## Contused

An otter at night in Lincolnshire…


----------



## Contused

A monkey leaps in a pond during a hot summer day in Allahabad, India…


----------



## Contused

A herd of llamas near the shores of Laguna de Salinas at Salinas y Aguada Blanca National Reserve in Arequipa, Peru…


----------



## Contused

A kingfisher swoops down to catch a fish in Lincolnshire…


----------



## Contused

An Eastern Tiger Swallowtail displays its spectacular hues at Bambi’s Butterfly House at Epcot, Florida…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The Talamanca hummingbird 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is a large species of hummingbird, in the family Trochilidae. The range of the Talamanca hummingbird is from Costa Rica to Panama. This male was photographed in the Mount Totumas cloud forest in Panama…


----------



## Contused

Adult Eurasian Oystercatcher with eggs. They breed on almost all UK coasts, and during the last 50 years more birds have started breeding inland…


----------



## Contused

A pair of Blue-footed Booby birds in Los Túneles, Isabela island, Galapagos, Ecuador…


----------



## Contused

An adult male ostrich tending the nest. Ostriches lay the world’s largest eggs, weighing in at around 1.35 kg – equivalent to two dozen chicken eggs…


----------



## Contused

Sugar Ray, a 20-year-old drill monkey who lost a lower limb as a baby when a hunter killed its mother, at the Drill Ranch, a safe haven for the endangered species in Cross River State, Nigeria…


----------



## Contused

Ducklings on Stradbally Lake in County Laois, Eire…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Blue-tailed bee eaters _(Merops philippinus)_ are seen in Haikou, China…


----------



## Contused

Two young wild boars are seen in the Bavarian wildlife park of Mehlmeisel, where they were born 10 days ago…


----------



## Contused

A baby bear known as Hakvan is seen at the Wild Animal Conservation and Rehabilitation Center in Van, Turkey. The baby bear, separated from its mother and brought to Van for treatment, is fed every three hours and is constantly kept under the supervision of veterinarians…


----------



## Ditto




----------



## Contused

A bee searches for pollen on a flower during a sunny spring day in Belgrade, Serbia…


----------



## Contused

A goldfinch surrounded by pink cherry blossom in the late afternoon sun on a glorious spring day in Killearn, Scotland…


----------



## Contused

Spring has brought an influx of baby animals into RSPCA care in England and Wales including this leveret…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A female osprey, which has laid a full clutch of eggs at the Loch of the Lowes wildlife reserve in Perthshire…


----------



## Contused

A peacock in the gardens of the headquarters of the Economic Commission for Latin America and the Caribbean in Santiago, Chile…


----------



## Contused

Western lowland gorilla Shanga cradles her newborn infant, to whom she gave birth in the early hours of Sunday morning at Chessington Zoo…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A wild raccoon eats food from a rubbish bin in New York City…


----------



## Contused

European bee-eaters _(Merops apiaster)_ perch in bushes in Edirne, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Conservationists are delighted that a pair of ospreys, Dorcha and her mate Louis, have produced an egg, which they are guarding at a nest in a secret location at Loch Arkaig pine forest in Lochaber, Scotland…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Newly hatched Canada geese take to the water near Holmfirth, West Yorkshire…


----------



## Contused

A bee is seen on a flower as spring arrives in Turkey…


----------



## Contused

A kingfisher _(Alcedo atthis)_ on reed grass in south-eastern Poland…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Gwynn




----------



## Contused

A swan chick is seen bonding with its mother on the bank of a lake in Hiroshima Nagasaki park in Cologne…


----------



## Contused

A brood of goslings follow their mother on the lake in Sefton park…


----------



## Contused

Monkeys stay in the shade inside a temple on a hot summer day in Allahabad, India…


----------



## Contused

A grey squirrel nibbles a nut in Greenwich park during spring in London…


----------



## Contused

A blue tit sits at a lilac branch in a garden in Eichenau, southern Germany, during sunny spring weather…


----------



## Contused

Young goslings gather for a family photo near Holmfirth, West Yorkshire…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A hawk on a rock after being released at the Şeyhandede waterfall area west of Diyarbakır, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Puffins on Inner Farne, North Sea. The puffin breeding season is well under way, with thousands of birds nesting in their underground burrows on Inner Farne. Puffins raise a single chick called a puffling. Before the Covid pandemic the spectacle attracted hundreds of visitors each year, arriving by boat to the uninhabited Farne Islands. This year tourists were allowed back on 1 April…


----------



## Contused

Four-month-old spectacled bear cub twins play in their enclosure at Noah’s Ark zoo farm in Somerset, where the Andean bears, the only bear species native to South America, are slowly venturing from their cubbing den to spend more time outdoors with their mother…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Vervet monkeys roam free near the Fort Lauderdale-Hollywood international airport. More than 40 descendants of vervets that escaped from a now-closed breeding facility are living in the area…


----------



## Contused

A Goldeneye swims in the rain at Slimbridge Wetland Centre in Gloucestershire…


----------



## Contused

The Queen Angelfish _(Holacanthus ciliaris)_ is a species of marine angelfish found in the western Atlantic Ocean. It is a warm-water species that lives near the ocean floor in coral reefs. It is blue and yellow and has a distinctive spot or "crown" on its forehead. This crown distinguishes it from the similar, closely related, Bermuda blue angelfish, with which it overlaps in range and can interbreed…


----------



## Contused

People walk their ponies beside the Thames before the Royal Windsor Horse Show at Home Park…


----------



## Contused

A caretaker feeds a parakeet water mixed with multivitamins after the bird was dehydrated due to heat at Jivdaya Charitable Trust rehabilitation centre for birds and animals in Pakistan…


----------



## Contused

A greylag goose and its young gosling waddling around in the rain at Slimbridge wetlands in Gloucestershire…


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Contused

A bee-eater bird catches a bee in the village of Buszkowice in Podkarpacie, Poland. The protected bird is listed in the Polish Red Book of Animals as a species close to extinction…


----------



## Contused

A hospital curator feeding an Indian flying fox at Jivdaya Charitable Trust in Ahmedabad, India. An early start to summer has brought record temperatures and made life a misery for both humans and animal life, with experts warning that climate change is making such conditions more intense and more frequent…


----------



## Contused

A parrot feeding its chicks on a nest in a tree in New Delhi…


----------



## Contused

A vet examines a three-week-old baby sun bear that was found separated from its mother at an industrial forest in Pekanbaru, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

The first cygnets to hatch at Dorset's Abbotsbury Swannery take to the water…


----------



## Contused

The Variable Oystercatcher _(Haematopus unicolor)_ is a species of wader in the family _Haematopodidae_, endemic to New Zealand. The plumage ranges from pied through mottled to all black in different parts of the bird's range. They search for food in shallow water as the tides ebb and flow. Food is mainly located visually but when it is dark or the food is obscured, they will probe the substrate with their bill. The diet consists of a range of molluscs, crustaceans, worms and sometimes small fish. This bird was photographed at Point Chevalier in Auckland, New Zealand…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

An Ezo red fox or _Kitakitsune_ and her cub out on the city streets in Sapporo, Japan…


----------



## Contused

A fox cub is stuck in a wheel in a garden in Newham, east London The RSPCA has issued a warning after four fox cubs got stuck in old car wheels in the space of a month…


----------



## Contused

Fish swim among coral that has grown on the retired naval landing ship dock Spiegel Grove, sunk 20 years earlier, six miles off Key Largo in Florida, to become an artificial reef…


----------



## Contused

*Altolamprologus compressiceps* is a species of fish in the family _Cichlidae_, endemic to the shallow rocky areas of Lake Tanganyika. The lake holds at least 250 species of cichlid fish, including species yet to be described. Almost all (98 percent) of Tanganyika cichlid species are endemic to the lake, and it is thus an important biological resource for the study of speciation in evolution. _A. compressiceps_ is categorized as a least-concern species by the International Union for Conservation of Nature. This fish was photographed at the Karlsruhe Zoo in Germany…


----------



## Contused

One of five Humboldt penguin chicks being hand-reared by keepers at London Zoo after their parents were unable to look after them…


----------



## Contused

Water beads on a duck swimming in the sunshine at WWT Slimbridge Wetland Centre…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Flamingos fly over the Chaxa lagoon, in the Atacama Salar salt flats, as a study shows lithium mining is forcing the birds to leave that area of Chile…


----------



## Contused

A Great White Egret _(Egretta alba)_ in Avalon Marshes, Somerset. This bird is rare in western Europe but a good population exists in these lakes…


----------



## Contused

A common kingfisher catches a fish in Hsinchu, northern Taiwan…


----------



## Contused

A holly blue butterfly in the warm sunshine in Henley on Thames…


----------



## Contused

A bee prepares for landing to collect a lavender flower pollen in Berlin…


----------



## Contused

A coppersmith barbet perches on a tree branch in Bangkok…


----------



## Contused

A ring-necked parakeet in Khartoum. Tucked away east of Sudan’s capital, the Marshall nature reserve has been a haven for dozens of exotic birds from far and wide…


----------



## Contused

Giant pandas eat bamboo in a tree at the Shenshuping base of the China conservation and research centre for the giant panda…


----------



## Contused

A Newfoundland water rescue dog at Castle Howard’s Festival of Dogs weekend…


----------



## Contused

Phoenix, a 23-year-old giant green sea turtle rescued from the Cayman Islands, at the Sea Life aquarium in Blackpool…


----------



## Contused

A four-week-old baboon with its mother and another adult at the zoo in Cali, Colombia…


----------



## Contused

One of four peregrine falcon chicks is ringed, weighed and measured at Salisbury Cathedral…


----------



## Contused

The Eastern Spinebill 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is a species of honeyeater found in south-eastern Australia in forests, woodland and gardens. It is around 6 in (15 cm) long and has a distinctive black, white and chestnut plumage, a red eye and a long downcurved bill. It supplements its diet of nectar with small insects and other invertebrates…


----------



## Contused

A mother Sumatran orangutan with her baby at the Mount Leuser national park. The Sumatran orangutans, one of the rarest mammals and protected by Indonesian wildlife laws since 1931, encounter various human-induced environmental problems, including deforestation, threatening their existence…


----------



## Contused

This year’s Farne Islands puffin count figures will be vital for understanding how the seabirds are doing now that the ranger team can return to conduct full surveys across 8 of the 28 islands…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Sheng Yi, an 11-month-old giant panda, plays at the national zoo in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia…


----------



## Contused

A screen grab taken from a video released by conservationists shows a leopard at an unspecified location in Turkey. The Anatolian leopard was last seen in the country in 1974…


----------



## Contused

Chestnut tiger butterflies take to the skies at Himeshima Island, Japan…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Eddy Edson

Sleeping baby owl & its little owly feet


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1532694828546416640


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The first ever recorded albino Galápagos tortoise makes its public debut at a Swiss zoo following its hatching last month…


----------



## Contused

A Blakiston’s fish owl, or shima owl, flies off with a fish in a forest near the town of Rausu, Hokkaido, northern Japan…


----------



## Contused

A ladybird walks along a rain-covered grass stem on a hillside in rural south-west Oregon…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Cleo, a Devon Rex, at the GCCF Merseyside Cat Show in St. Helens…


----------



## Contused

Newly hatched green iguanas rest on leaves in a terrarium at the Chennai snake park in India…


----------



## Contused

A few of thousands of budgies which landed at an Outback dam to drink in Australia…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Bonelli’s eagle in the breeding centre in the western Pays de la Loire region of France…


----------



## Contused

A Macaque and its baby in Mount Wuyi in south-east China’s Fujian province. The area is a habitat for a large number of wildlife and of enormous importance for biodiversity conservation…


----------



## Contused

Monkeys eat watermelons during the heatwave in New Delhi…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Giant pandas seen at Chengdu in China…


----------



## Contused

Three female lynx cubs receive their first medical examination at the Sainte-Croix animal park in France…


----------



## Contused

This black-and-yellow broadbill makes a commotion in a bid to attract a mate in Malaysia…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A male Ocellated Turkey in Belize displays his bright orange warts on his head and neck…


----------



## Contused

Crested Caracaras performing mating rituals in the Rio Grande region of Texas…


----------



## Contused

An Upland Buzzard and Corsac Fox fight over prey in Inner Mongolia…


----------



## Contused

A penguin appears to dance in the light of the setting sun on Sea Lion Island in the Falklands…


----------



## Contused

King penguins are creatures of habit and follow a well-trodden path when returning to their nests in South Georgia…


----------



## Contused

A Eurasian spoonbill defends its territory fiercely in Hortobágy National Park in Hungary…


----------



## Contused

Two small beaks pop above the rim of a hummingbird's nest in Vancouver…


----------



## Contused

Two spotted redshanks clash in the Finnmark region of northern Norway…


----------



## Contused

A Roe deer buck spotted in a poppy field in East Rudham, Norfolk…


----------



## Contused

Time for a quick dip! Deer cool off in a stream in Richmond Park…


----------



## Contused

Swans and their cygnets make haste down the River Cam in Cambridge…


----------



## Contused

Nobby the Polar bear cools down in a lake at the Yorkshire Wildlife Park in Doncaster…


----------



## Contused

A dog cools off as it splashes water during a game of fetch at Compton Lock, Winchester…


----------



## Contused

Simba, in Karachi, Pakistan, has the longest ears of any goat in the world, at 46cm…


----------



## Contused

A bird locally known as Prenjak feeds her chicks on a tree branch in central Java province…


----------



## Contused

A great hamster of Alsace is being freed as part of a reintroduction programme in the east of the country. Sixty great hamsters of Alsace are reintroduced on plots of cereal crops, located near the new highway bypassing Strasbourg…


----------



## Contused

Two damselflies in West Haddlesey, North Yorkshire…


----------



## Contused

Birds for sale at the bird market in Malang, Indonesia—


----------



## Contused

This stoat jumps for joy as it plays in fresh snow in the French Alps…


----------



## Contused

A European beaver gnaws on a tree in the Kiskunsag National Park in Hungary…


----------



## Contused

An endangered jaguar sees a potential meal on the other side of a wire fence in Mexico…


----------



## Contused

This lifeless sea lion is covered in colourful bat starfish in Monterey Bay, California…


----------



## Contused

A fruit bat makes its way to a custard apple tree for a feast in Badlapur, India…


----------



## Contused

An Atlantic goliath grouper swims through a school of round scads in Florida…


----------



## Vonny

Love these @Contused, I don't normally put a "like" on, and don't look at it every day, but there are some truly terrific pictures to look at when I have some spare time. Thank you


----------



## Contused

Vonny said:


> Love these @Contused, I don't normally put a "like" on, and don't look at it every day, but there are some truly terrific pictures to look at when I have some spare time. Thank you


You're most welcome!

It's my pleasure.


----------



## Contused

American avocets in Lake Van, Turkey…


----------



## Contused

A seagull catches a pearl mullet, a fish species endemic to Lake Van in the east of Turkey. Pearl mullets living in the lake migrate to fresh waters by swimming against the flow of water to breed between 15 April and 15 July every year…


----------



## Contused

A rare albino Eurasian otter after being found by a fisherman in the Tigris River, Iraq…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Flamingoes walk together at the wildlife sanctuary at Ras al-Khor, Dubai…


----------



## Contused

Seph, a 30-day-old prairie falcon, at the Wimbledon tennis championships. Traditionally, hawks have been used at the grounds to clear pigeons from the courts…


----------



## Contused

A damselfly in Canada…


----------



## Contused

A baby mountain scops owl weighing 76g (2.7oz) wrapped in a cloth for a health check in Taiwan…


----------



## Contused

A monarch butterfly caterpillar _(Danaus plexippus)_ on a common milkweed plant _(Asclepias syriaca)_…


----------



## Contused

A mountain jerboa at the Yuzuncu Yil University Wild Animal Protection and Rehabilitation Centre in Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Harlequin gecko on Stewart Island in New Zealand…


----------



## Contused

Frilled lizard in Agnes Water, Queensland…


----------



## Contused

Jewelled gecko in north-west Otago, New Zealand…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The Willie Wagtail _(Rhipidura leucophrys)_ is a passerine bird native to Australia, New Guinea, the Solomon Islands, the Bismarck Archipelago, and eastern Indonesia. It measures about 19–21.5 cm (7½–8½ in) in length. The willie wagtail is insectivorous and spends much time chasing prey in open habitat. Its common name is derived from its habit of wagging its tail horizontally when foraging on the ground. Aggressive and territorial, the willie wagtail will often harass much larger birds such as the laughing kookaburra and wedge-tailed eagle. It has responded well to human alteration of the landscape and is a common sight in urban lawns, parks, and gardens. It is widely featured in Aboriginal folklore around Australia and New Guinea in a variety of roles, from stealer of secrets and liar to a good omen for successful crops…


----------



## Contused

The Common Tern _(Sterna hirundo)_ is a seabird with four subspecies breeding in temperate and subarctic regions of Europe, Asia and North America. This tern is migratory, wintering in warmer coastal regions…


----------



## Contused

The Department of National Parks, Wildlife and Plant Conservation in Thailand displays some of the 81 star tortoises rescued after being found in the luggage of a smuggler from India…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Breeder Mohammad Hasan Narejo with his goat Simba, who has become a media star in Pakistan because of his extraordinarily long ears…


----------



## Contused

Critically endangered six-week-old black and white ruffed lemur pups and their mother at Blair Drummond Safari and Adventure Park…


----------



## Contused

Jaguar cubs stick close to their mother as they are presented, 55 days after birth, at Zoo Nicaragua…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Vonny said:


> Love these @Contused, I don't normally put a "like" on, and don't look at it every day, but there are some truly terrific pictures to look at when I have some spare time. Thank you


Same here, @Contused so thank you from me too 

Though sometimes they are very sad, eg the red kite clutching a mask, wish people would dispose of their rubbish properly so it doesn't endanger wildlife 

Anyway, other side of human/wildlife relations, here is video R sent me of a conservationist releasing some extremely cute baby owls back into their burrow:  www.facebook.com/SunderlandGlobalMedia/videos/1044047929571642/


----------



## Contused

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Same here, @Contused so thank you from me too
> 
> Though sometimes they are very sad, eg the red kite clutching a mask, wish people would dispose of their rubbish properly so it doesn't endanger wildlife
> 
> Anyway, other side of human/wildlife relations, here is video R sent me of a conservationist releasing some extremely cute baby owls back into their burrow:  www.facebook.com/SunderlandGlobalMedia/videos/1044047929571642/


You're most welcome!

I find some of them quite thought-provoking.

Lovely video! Thank you.


----------



## Contused

A heroic former British soldier murdered while clearing bombs in Cambodia has been honoured… with a giant landmine-sniffing RAT. Mine clearance worker Christopher Howes was killed aged 36 after being kidnapped by Khmer Rouge fanatics. But to mark 25 years since his death, a huge rodent, trained to continue his bomb disposal work, has been named Howes in his memory…


----------



## Contused

Young seals wait to be fed in a pool at the Friedrichskoog Seal Station in Germany…


----------



## Contused

The red wattlebird _(Anthochaera carunculata)_ is a passerine bird native to southern Australia. At 33 to 37 cms (13 to 14½ in) in length, it is the second-largest species of Australian honeyeater. The species is found in open forest and woodland, and is a common visitor to urban gardens and parks. Loud and conspicuous, the red wattlebird is generally found in trees, where it gets most of its food; occasionally it forages on the ground. It is one of the largest nectarivorous birds in the world, feeding from a wide variety of flowering plants, though insects also comprise part of its diet. It is territorial and at times aggressive towards birds of other species, often defending rich sources of nectar…


----------



## Contused

I've discovered a rich new source of wildlife photographs. These birds will be appearing again, individually.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Flamingos rescued from animal traffickers are seen at Santa Cruz Foundation in San Antonio, Colombia…


----------



## Contused

A pheasant-tailed jacana walks with its chicks over pads at a lily farm in Taiwan…


----------



## Contused

Tibetan macaques in a forest farm in Nangqian county, Yushu Tibetan autonomous prefecture…


----------



## Contused

A long-legged buzzard soars with a meadow vole in its talons over Van in Turkey…


----------



## Contused

Bison released from a corral at the Wildwood Trust nature reserve in Kent. It is the first time bison have roamed freely in the UK for thousands of years…


----------



## Contused

Swans on the River Thames at Windsor…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

In Peru:

A green-backed trogon…






A paradise tanager…






A grey-breasted sabrewing hummingbird…


----------



## Contused

Also in Peru:

A tropical screech owl…






A Koepcke’s hermit hummingbird…






Two female short-billed honeycreepers and a male…


----------



## Contused

Meanwhile, in Mexico:

A female Bornean orangutan cradles her offspring in Guadalajara zoo in the state of Jalisco. The zoo is celebrating after two orangutan mothers gave birth, as the species is in serious risk of extinction…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Ditto

Just tried to rescue two of them, bees are all over the Lavenders, tons of them, but there are always a few deaded underneath, it's so sad. We stuck 'em in water, don't suppose they'll survive poor things.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## TheClockworkDodo

Ditto said:


> Just tried to rescue two of them, bees are all over the Lavenders, tons of them, but there are always a few deaded underneath, it's so sad. We stuck 'em in water, don't suppose they'll survive poor things.


Do you mean you stuck the bees in water, @Ditto , or the lavendars (sorry, my brain is very foggy so not quite following your post)?  If the bees, I don't think bees like getting wet, so I don't think putting them in water will revive them - might be better to put them on a nectar-rich flower - and also to make sure you have a bowl of water in the garden which has plenty of pebbles in it so they have somewhere dry to stand to get a drink.  You _can_ also feed a bee with sugar-water (two parts sugar to one part water) on a spoon, but only as a one-off thing (like treating a hypo!) - it's not good for them as a regular thing and would be dangerous to leave out for them.

Here's a good article about it - https://www.beevive.com/howtosaveatiredbee


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Ditto

Not the last one, that's not cute.  He's been tied up. I hates humans. 

Re bees, yeah I put the bees in water and you're right, they were none too happy. Thank you for the link and advice. We need bees!


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Young brown pelicans sit in their nest on Raccoon Island, a Gulf of Mexico barrier island that is a nesting ground for birds in Louisiana…


----------



## Contused

A polar bear is observed on one of the Svalbard Islands, in the Arctic Ocaen…


----------



## Contused

A kitten with singed whiskers hides among rocks after surviving the McKinney fire in California…


----------



## Contused

Ten-month-old Nilo was adopted after he was hit by a car and barely survived. Now recovered, he has just discovered water for the first time. His capers and pirouettes show his passion for the water…


----------



## Contused

Even a werewolf needs to relax sometimes…


----------



## Contused

Cats go head-to-head…


----------



## Contused

Mars, a female Asian wood owl, is photobombed by Saturn, a male rock eagle owl, at the Owl Cafe in Abu Dhabi…


----------



## Contused

Time for a power-nap…


----------



## Contused

CK the cat after following the week in UK politics…


----------



## Contused

Carpool? An unexpected driver hits the road…


----------



## Contused

It’s a dog’s life in Shoreditch, east London…


----------



## Contused

A snow leopard photographed in Ladakh, India…


----------



## Contused

A mute swan at Daisy Nook Country Park in Oldham…


----------



## Contused

A pair of kingfishers squabbling at Knepp Wildland in Sussex…


----------



## Contused

A complete fluke of a picture of a Heron, taken on the canal in Haringey, north London…


----------



## Contused

A peacock spreads its feathers…


----------



## Contused

A bearded seal on the ice, Svalbard Islands, Norway. If temperature increases continue, creatures in the Arctic region face the extinction of their habitats…


----------



## Contused

A young western bluebird takes flight from a small tree while hunting insects in a field in Elkton, Oregon…


----------



## Contused

A captured merlin is held to be fitted with a leg band and tracking device, in Glen Arbor, Lake Michigan…


----------



## Contused

A hummingbird in a garden in Caracas, Venezuela…


----------



## Contused

A great blue skimmer dragonfly _(Libellula vibrans)_, Markham, Canada…


----------



## Contused

A Squash bee _(Peponapis pruinosa)_ pollinates the flower of a cucumber plant in Toronto, Ontario…


----------



## Contused

A dog wearing a hat and a pair of sunglasses standing in a fountain of water at the Songkran festival in Hong Kong…


----------



## Contused

It's been a rough day for this distinguished alpaca…


----------



## Contused

Oh, I do like a scratch and a tickle…


----------



## Contused

'Mine, not yours!' Benji was determined to be the one to get all the yummy treats during his photo shoot, even if it meant stopping his older brother, Doug…


----------



## Contused

Candy the cat ponders her next move…


----------



## Contused

Hitching a lift… A boy in Canada takes his dog down a hill during the snowy weather…


----------



## Contused

Dashing through the snow… Carter was set to be put down in California. His owners flew from Chicago to rescue him. This was his first time experiencing snow. "As you can see he couldn't believe what he was missing out on all these years," they said…


----------



## Contused

A dog wags its tail after retrieving a toy as Carolina DockDogs showcased talented canines during a competition held in Raleigh, North Carolina…


----------



## Contused

A rare view of an orangutan climbing a tree in Borneo…


----------



## Contused

A baby flamingo is being raised by two fathers, Hudson and Blaze, at ZSL Whipsnade Zoo, after its biological parents left their nest…


----------



## Contused

A gannet seconds after it dived off the Shetland Islands…


----------



## Bloden

Gwen says Hi!


----------



## Contused

Mountain gorilla Kibande relaxes in the rain in Rushegura, Uganda…


----------



## Contused

A brown long-eared bat rescued at Wallington, Northumberland…


----------



## Contused

A male Eastern Gobbleguts carries eggs in its mouth for a month before they hatch…


----------



## Contused

A micro-moth covered in golden balls of pollen from a creeping buttercup…


----------



## Contused

A Snow Leopard scans for prey across the jagged peaks of the Ladakh mountain range in India…


----------



## Contused

A majestic African elephant marches towards the camera in the Ngorongoro Crater in Tanzania…


----------



## Contused

A Pink Whipray splits a school of Bannerfish off the Maldives…


----------



## Contused

Malabar Parakeets fight over paddy grains on a tree stump…


----------



## Contused

Glow Worms light up a disused railway station in Helensburg, Australia…


----------



## Contused

An albino Bengal tiger cub called Kartopu is seen in the open area at Gaziantep Wildlife Protection Park in Turkey. The tiger cub gained weight with special care after it was found in a villa in Istanbul aged three months and weighing only 22 kilograms…


----------



## Contused

Stanley, a five-day-old Rothschild giraffe, takes his first steps outside the giraffe house at Chester Zoo. Stanley’s mum, Orla, delivered him onto soft straw after a 15-month pregnancy and three-hour labour on Saturday. Keepers named 6ft Stanley after Mount Stanley, the tallest mountain in Uganda, where the zoo’s conservationists are fighting to boost giraffe numbers. Rothschild’s giraffes are one of Africa’s most at-risk mammals with fewer than 2,500 now remaining in the wild…


----------



## Contused

Vets check the condition of a male baby Sumatran elephant at Lembah Hijau conservation centre on International Elephant Day…


----------



## Contused

The Bengal tiger is a population of the tiger subspecies _Panthera tigris tigris_ found in the Indian subcontinent. Ranking among the largest wild cats alive today, it is considered to be one of the world's charismatic megafauna. The tiger is estimated to have been present in the Indian subcontinent since the Late Pleistocene, for about 12,000 to 16,500 years. Today it is threatened by poaching, and habitat loss and fragmentation, and was estimated to comprise fewer than 2,500 wild individuals by 2011. The tiger is the national animal of India. This female Bengal tiger was photographed in Kanha Tiger Reserve, in the Indian state of Madhya Pradesh…


----------



## Contused

Zebras drink from a waterhole in the national park at Etosha, Namibia…


----------



## Contused

Ivory, the black panther…


----------



## Contused

Boris, the porcupine…


----------



## Contused

A Hen Harrier chick enjoys the summer sun. The bird was born amid a national trial to revive England’s hen harrier population. The Natural England scheme has hit a significant milestone by releasing a record 13 chicks into the wild…


----------



## Contused

American Woodcock…


----------



## Contused

A Great Grey Owl…


----------



## Contused

A Sanderling on Chincoteague Island in Virginia…


----------



## Contused

A flock of Bonaparte’s Gulls flying over Puget Sound, Washington…


----------



## Contused

Murphy, photographed on Ocean Beach in San Francisco…


----------



## Contused

A puffin with a beakful of food on the Isle of May…


----------



## Contused

A grey squirrel with a scavenged ice cream cone…


----------



## Contused

Two fallow deer seen on the seashore at Lochbuie, Isle of Mull…


----------



## Contused

Bees feed on nectar of a water lily flower in a pond in Singapore…


----------



## Contused

Gemsboks are pictured in the Etosha National Park, Namibia…


----------



## Contused

A baby Sumatran elephant who is only four days old plays with his mother under the supervision of a mahout and a veterinarian at the Lembah Hijau Conservation Center, Bandar Lampung, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

Flamingos rest in laguna. The lagoons in Cordoba are affected by drought and their water levels are the lowest recorded in Spain since 1996…


----------



## Contused

Himalayan Spangle _(Papilio protenor Cramer)_ rests on leaves of a tree at a garden in Kathmandu, Nepal…


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Contused

A male southern white rhino calf nuzzles up to his mother after playing in a mud wallow at Nikita Kahn rhino rescue centre at the San Diego zoo safari park…


----------



## Contused

A wild boar and a Ceylon spotted deer roam in a meadow in the Yala national park in Sri Lanka…


----------



## Contused

A Tree Swallow…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A pedestrian sign gave some perspective to this image of the River Ouse after it had burst its banks in York last year. Even the church (if that's what the tall building is) is showing surprise…


----------



## Contused

An Anna’s Hummingbird in California…


----------



## Contused

A Village Weaver at the Maasai Mara National Park in Kenya…


----------



## Gwynn




----------



## Contused

A fruit bat at Bristol Zoological gardens. The zoo is to close on Saturday after 186 years and move to a site in South Gloucestershire…


----------



## Contused

An elephant is hoisted into a transport vehicle at the Liwonde national park in southern Malawi…


----------



## Contused

A busy bee in Nibley, Gloucestershire…


----------



## rosalindb

Northerner said:


> It's always nice to start the day with an 'Ahhhh! Bless!' moment - post your pics in this thread
> 
> Here's mine for today:





Northerner said:


> Fancy a Cup-O-Kitten?


Murder mittens not yet activated lol


----------



## Contused

A female roe deer with her fawn in Scotland…


----------



## Contused

Flamingos scuffle and preen while feeding in a salty brine pond in the national flamingo reserve in Chile…


----------



## Contused

Romina, a rare Western lowland gorilla at Bristol Zoological Gardens with her baby boy Namoki. Romina underwent two ground-breaking operations in April 2002 and September 2003 in Bristol, which gave her sight for the first time in her life. The 25-year-old was the first adult gorilla to undergo the treatment in Europe…


----------



## Contused

Two rare red panda cubs born at Bristol Zoological Gardens as part of a conservation programme. The three-month-old pandas were called Tenzing and Babu after famous Himalayan Sherpas…


----------



## Contused

A pygmy hippo born at Bristol Zoological Gardens…


----------



## Contused

Afia, the Western Lowland gorilla born by Caesarean, celebrating her fourth birthday at Bristol Zoological Gardens…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

One of two twin Golden Lion Tamarins, which were born at Bristol Zoological Gardens, clinging to their mother’s back as they forage around the trees. The breeding programme is part of an international effort to safeguard the future of their species…


----------



## Contused

A ring tailed lemur looking at a keeper at Bristol Zoological Gardens…


----------



## Contused

Blue Jay photographed at Cornell Botanic Gardens, Ithaca, New York…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Ruby-throated Hummingbird photographed in North Carolina…


----------



## Contused

The Scintillant Hummingbird _(Selasphorus scintilla)_ is a species of hummingbird that is endemic to Costa Rica and Panama. It inhabits brushy forest edges, coffee plantations and sometimes gardens at elevations from 900 to 2,000 metres (3,000 to 6,600 ft), and up to 2,500 metres (8,200 ft) when not breeding. It is only 6.5 to 8 centimetres (2.6 to 3.1 in) long, including the bill, making it one of the smallest birds in existence, marginally larger than the Bee Hummingbird. This female Scintillant Hummingbird was photographed feeding on an Abutilon flower in the Mount Totumas cloud forest in Panama…


----------



## Contused

A young polar bear, a yearling, is playing in the water, testing the fresh ice and jumping back and forth on the east coast of Svalbard…


----------



## Contused

The red-and-green macaw _(Ara chloropterus)_ is a species of macaw, the largest in the genus Ara. Also known as the green-winged macaw, it is widespread in the forests and woodlands of northern and central South America. This juvenile was photographed perching on a tree near the banks of the Rio Negro in the Pantanal, in southwestern Brazil…


----------



## Contused

Common Loon…


----------



## Contused

The Spiny-cheeked Honeyeater _(Acanthagenys rufogularis)_ is a species of bird in the family Meliphagidae, the honeyeaters, and the only species in the monotypic genus Acanthagenys. It is large for a honeyeater, ranging from 22 to 27 centimetres (8.7 to 10.6 in) in length and weighing around 52 grams (1.8 oz). A common species throughout most of Australia, the birds are sociable and aggressive, and often observed foraging in large flocks. This spiny-cheeked honeyeater was photographed near Patchewollock in the Australian state of Victoria…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Icelandic horses play on a meadow at a stud farm near Frankfurt as the sun rises…


----------



## Contused

A young osprey after being ringed. Ospreys have made a triumphant return as breeding pairs spread across UK and conservationists hail success after first chicks in two centuries hatch in Leicestershire…


----------



## Contused

An anteater in La Fortuna, San Jose, Costa Rica…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Leadinglights

I think I might go for this as my new look


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A toucan in La Fortuna, San Jose, Costa Rica…


----------



## Contused

Kangaroos sit in the sunshine on the edge of a golf course in Nelson Bay, Australia…


----------



## Contused

One of three Sumatran tiger cubs gets a health check by a vet at ZSL London Zoo…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A black-and-white snub-nosed monkey in Yunnan province, China…


----------



## Contused

An insect feeds on the nectar of a water lily at the ArtScience Museum in Singapore…


----------



## Contused

Gulls in Cape Town, South Africa, in front of a large screen showing the funeral procession for Queen Elizabeth II in London…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

An egret flies over a lake in Ajmer, India…


----------



## Contused

Four langurs _(Trachypithecus auratus)_ in a socialisation cage in preparation for their release into the wild in East Java, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

A young panda climbs a tree in Daguping village, Hanzhong, China…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Jenny65

my wilbur in his pjs ready for winter


----------



## Contused

The brown-headed honeyeater _(Melithreptus brevirostris)_ is a species of passerine bird in the family Meliphagidae, the honeyeaters. Endemic to Australia, its natural habitats are temperate forests and Mediterranean-type shrubby vegetation. Insects form the bulk of its diet, and like its close relatives, the black-chinned and strong-billed honeyeaters, it forages by probing in the bark of tree trunks and branches. This brown-headed honeyeater was photographed perching on a branch in Patchewollock, Victoria…


----------



## Contused

_Nemateleotris magnifica_, known by common names including the fire goby, the magnificent fire fish, the fire dartfish, or the red fire goby, is a species of dartfish native to the Indian and Pacific Oceans, from the eastern coast of Africa to the Hawaiian Islands and from the Austral Islands north to the Ryukyu Islands. It inhabits coral reefs, where it can be found at depths of 6 to 70 metres (20 to 230 ft). It is usually found just above the bottom, facing into the current, where it awaits its prey of small invertebrates. This fish was photographed near the island of Morotai in the Indonesian Maluku Islands…


----------



## Contused

A baby Asian elephant called Nang Phaya is surrounded by the females of the herd in her enclosure at ZSL Whipsnade Zoo…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A black-chested buzzard-eagle, in the Andes just above Santiago de Chile…


----------



## Contused

Lexie the labrador takes a break from the heat of the Dordogne in France…


----------



## Contused

A polar bear shakes after swimming behind a pod of beluga whales passing near the shoreline of the Hudson Bay near Churchill, Canada…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A wild macaque chews a leaf at the Woodlands Waterfront Park in Singapore…


----------



## Contused

A red deer stag in Richmond Park, London, bellows while guarding his harem’s females as the mating season known as the rut begins…


----------



## Contused

Some of the world’s largest breeding colony of grey seals on the Atlantic coast’s Sable Island, Nova Scotia…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

An Asian barred owlet _(Glaucidium cuculoides)_ resting on a tree in Assam…


----------



## Contused

A Eurasian beaver _(Castor fiber)_ foraging in a loch at night in Knapdale, Argyll…


----------



## Contused

Sunrise at Axios national park in the area near Kalochori lagoon, Greece. Flocks of flamingos, grey heron, kingfisher, avocet and other species are seen in the area…


----------



## Barrowman




----------



## Barrowman




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A lizard drinks from a hibiscus flower in Singapore…


----------



## Contused

The first-ever Fossa pups to be born at Chester Zoo in its 91-year-history are ‘full of confidence’ as they begin to explore the outside world. Native to the forests of Madagascar, Fossa are carnivorous, cat-like creatures with long tails and large eyes…


----------



## Contused

Pearl mullets, flocking to the fresh waters of Lake Van in Turkey…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Deer forage in Dunham Massey as low temperatures bring on an early morning fog…


----------



## Contused

A red deer stag bellows at sunrise in Bushy Park…


----------



## Contused

A red squirrel looks for food…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

An elephant keeper gives enriched milk to a calf in the morning at Reteti elephant sanctuary in Namunyak wildlife conservancy, Samburu, Kenya…


----------



## Contused

Elephant keeper Kiapi Lakupanai plays with two calves at Reteti elephant sanctuary in Namunyak wildlife conservancy. The sanctuary has been overwhelmed with the influx of orphaned and abandoned calves due to a drought in the area…


----------



## Contused

Elephant keeper Lakupanai rests next to one-month-old calf Naesemare in the quarantine area at Reteti elephant sanctuary. Naesemare was recently rescued while stuck in a dry well and left behind by her herd…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A Kestrel swoops in towards a Rabbit in Richmond Park, south west London…


----------



## Contused

Elephant calves walk after a feeding routine at Reteti elephant sanctuary in Samburu, Kenya. The sanctuary has been overwhelmed with rescue operations and an influx of orphaned and abandoned calves due to a drought. Parched lands and dry wells have led to many baby elephants losing their mothers or being abandoned. East Africa’s worst drought in 40 years is starving wildlife of its usual food and water sources and increasing human-wildlife conflict…


----------



## Contused

The annual roundup of the Anchor herd of Exmoor ponies on Winsford Hill in Exmoor National Park…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Cranes _(Grus grus)_ fly in a V-shape above the Hortobágy National Park in north-east Hungary. It is one of Europe’s largest flocking places for this large migratory bird species. They stay in the wetland areas until the onset of severe frosts, then continue their long journey to southern wintering grounds…


----------



## Contused

A bumblebee pollinates wild flowers on the banks of the Thames in south-west London…


----------



## Contused

The first grey seal pup of the year has been born at Blakeney Point in Norfolk, England’s largest colony. Rangers are anticipating about 4,500 new arrivals this season…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Brown hares in Norfolk in spring this year. The hares were enjoying being in this wet meadow…


----------



## Contused

A Malayan flying fox hangs on a branch at Singapore zoo…


----------



## Contused

A red deer stag near Loch Rannoch…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Ditto

I want a panda.


----------



## Contused

Ditto said:


> I want a panda.


Here ya go…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A butterfly rests on a tree branch…


----------



## Contused

A grey seal nuzzles up to her newborn pup on the beach at Horsey in Norfolk, as the pupping season begins at one the UK’s most important sites for the mammals…


----------



## Contused

A hummingbird in flight in California…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Ditto

Contused said:


> Here ya go…


I laughed out loud really, made my day. Thank you.


----------



## Ditto

Aw.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Jenny65




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A family of Egyptian geese go for a walk in St James’s Park, London. The family have three small but healthy looking goslings very late in the year due to the warm temperatures throughout October…


----------



## Contused

A red squirrel looks around cautiously on a fallen tree branch at RSPB Loch Leven nature reserve in Kinross…


----------



## Contused

A jay _(Garrulus glandarius)_ perched in the Welsh countryside. Researchers have found that jays shun an immediate reward for a tastier, but delayed, treat…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

One of the first new seal pups of the season born on the National Trust’s Farne Islands, off the Northumberland coast…


----------



## Contused

A friendly robin photographed in a back garden in Lincoln…


----------



## Contused

Great shakes! A dog drying off after another dip in the Grand Union canal…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Two-month-old elephant calf Akito, meaning ‘Autumn child’, in his enclosure at Leipzig's city zoo in Germany…


----------



## Contused

Cranes rest in the Agamon Hula lake area in Israel on their seasonal migration route from Europe to Africa…


----------



## Contused

Three rare white reindeer calves graze in the Cairngorms before joining the rest of their herd which is preparing to tour the UK in the run-up to Christmas…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

This beautifully coloured wood duck, also known as the Carolina duck, was happily feeding with the local ducks by the lake at Cae Ddol Park in Ruthin, Denbighshire…


----------



## Contused

An Atlantic grey seal pup on the Isle of Staffa in the Inner Hebrides…


----------



## Contused

A stag one October morning at Tatton Park near Manchester, with the rutting season well under way. It was feeding after a fight, which must have taken place during the night…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Ditto

More guinea pigs are needed!  My fave animal. They are furry and squeak.


----------



## Contused

Ditto said:


> More guinea pigs are needed!  My fave animal. They are furry and squeak.


Noted. I'll see what I can find.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Ditto

Two small animals on that last pic.  Beautiful colouring on that birdy.


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

Ant and Duck. The duck is rubber, the ant is real…


----------



## Contused

A monkey makes use of a statue at the Sacred Monkey Forest sanctuary in Bali, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

A spider monkey looks out from its enclosure at the Leslie Pantin zoo in Maracay, Venezuela, which is celebrating recent birth of a female of the critically endangered species…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A snow leopard has been caught by a carefully positioned camera trap in the mountains of Ladakh in northern India…


----------



## Contused

Two females and a male golden snub-nosed monkey huddle together to keep warm in the extreme winter cold. Threatened mainly by forest loss and fragmentation, this endangered species is confined to central China…


----------



## Contused

This male Bargibant's seahorse, gripping tightly with his prehensile tail to a pink sea fan, is gestating. Bargibant's seahorses are barely visible due to their tiny size and tend to stay very still…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A breeding colony of Caribbean flamingos, in Ría Lagartos Biosphere Reserve, on the Yucatán Peninsula, Mexico. The flamingo chicks are seen in crèches guarded by adult birds…


----------



## Contused

A hyena from the family group known as the Highway Clan in Harar, Ethiopia, where locals tolerate them because they eat rubbish such as bones and rotting meat, driving down disease…


----------



## Contused

A guineafowl scratches another’s head and ear in South Africa’s Kruger National Park…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

On a chilly day in North Shore on Prince Edward Island, Canada, a pair of red foxes greet one another. The red fox’s mating season is in the winter, and it is not uncommon to see them together prior to denning…


----------



## Contused

A fox passes 10 Downing Street…


----------



## Contused

Two fairy terns share a sardine…


----------



## Contused

Up close and personal with a southern boobook, Australia’s smallest owl…


----------



## Contused

A nankeen kestrel dives through the air…


----------



## Contused

A Eurasian coot asks for some food from an obliging little pied cormorant…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A White-faced Storm Petrel. Storm petrels sometimes ski across the water in search of food on the surface…


----------



## Contused

A superb lyrebird displays its tail feathers…


----------



## Contused

Two crimson rosellas square up…


----------



## Contused

A red wattlebird splashes through a spray of water to get a drink…


----------



## Contused

A moment of multigenerational tenderness between two chimpanzees…






‘This photo is of Fifi’s first grandchild, Fax, son of daughter Fanny,’ said the ethologist and environmentalist Dr Jane Goodall after capturing this tender moment…


----------



## Contused

A young orangutan uses a taro leaf to protect herself from the rain. Orangutans are known to be able to use tools and imitate human behaviour…


----------



## Contused

A woolly opossum _(Caluromys derbianus)_ feeds on the nectar of a balsa flower…


----------



## Contused

The Florida panther is the last population of pumas (cougars) surviving in the eastern US. Nearly extinct, with fewer than 20 remaining in recent decades, the species has rebounded to nearly 200 today…


----------



## Contused

Polar bears, newly emerged from their den, rest before making the journey to the sea ice to hunt again for seal in Canada’s Wapusk national park…


----------



## Contused

Elephants surround their young after leaving a water hole in Tanzania…


----------



## Contused

This Hoffmann’s two-toed sloth _(Choloepus hoffmanni)_ and her two-month-old baby were rescued when their tree was chopped down with them in it. They were later released into the wild near Cahuita national park in Costa Rica…


----------



## Contused

A horse is drawn to a mirror by its own reflection…


----------



## Contused

A little owl _(Athene noctua)_ perches on top of a rock during sunrise in Spain. These tiny birds primarily hunt insects and other small animals at sunrise and dusk, when they are more active, especially during the hottest months of the year…


----------



## Contused

An early morning horse rider on the gallops at Worcestershire’s Granary Stables…


----------



## Contused

A stag in Richmond Park, London…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The Eurasian lynx grows a long dense coat for winter, which will mean that this specimen at Whipsnade Zoo won't be suffering in the cold snap…


----------



## Contused

A cuckoo meets its match in a tiny sedge warbler…


----------



## Contused

A screech owl…


----------



## Contused

Whooper swans at the national swan nature reserve, Rongcheng, China…


----------



## Contused

A snow leopard, slowly returning in numbers thanks to the introduction of more sustainable grazing methods and the training of herders as conservation guards, looks into a remote camera in Kyrgyzstan…


----------



## Contused

Young koalas, the male Yunga and the female Erlinga, are pictured during their first outing at the koala house of the Duisberg zoo. Yunga was born on 2 December 2021 from his mother, Yiribana, and Erlinga on 15 November 2021 from her mother, Eora…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The glowing golden eyes of a Helena’s tree frog pierce through the darkness…


----------



## Contused

Leopards don’t often hunt during the day but demand from her cub meant Luluka had to have a go. Steenbok are not easy prey; they exhibit multiple adaptations to avoid predation, so the hunt was long and careful…


----------



## Contused

A bald eagle navigates the harrowing process of escaping from Haystack Rock on Cannon Beach, Oregon, with a common murre that it snatched from the top of the rock…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

A smooth helmeted iguana clings to a mossy tree trunk, well camouflaged…


----------



## Contused

A terrestrial hermit crab finds a new home at a beach in Pulau Bangka, Indonesia…


----------



## Contused

The golden-striped salamander is one of the species most vulnerable to water contamination, which is why its presence is used as a bioindicator. As vulnerable as it is elusive, this species breeds in caves and rock cracks, where pure water runs out of the rock bed. One single female can lay more that 500 eggs in every reproductive season, lining the walls with living pearls…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused

The sarus crane is known for its majestic courtship display. If you look closely, you can spot the eggs as well. If unharmed, they return to the same nest for breeding. The dome-shaped structure, amidst the crop field, in the background indicates that this pair co-habit…


----------



## Contused

A red-eyed tree frog calls out into the pitch-black rainforest of Sarapiqui, Costa Rica, searching for a mate…


----------



## Contused

A red deer stag _(Cervus elaphus)_ standing among the bracken wearing a small leafy crown, during the autumn rut in Richmond Park…


----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------



## Contused




----------

